# Corona Virus India l Updates, News & Discussion



## BHarwana

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235258140062515202*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235222512755019778

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223634307693985794
They taunted Pakistan and now they suffer. I told them this was coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## pakpride00090

BHarwana said:


> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235258140062515202*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235222512755019778
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223634307693985794
> They taunted Pakistan and now they suffer. I told them this was coming.


Typical indians.

Always boasting pre-maturely

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uguduwa

Dude are you autistic or what's up with you? A little bit of research will tell you that the biggest spike was recorded by a bunch of Italian tourists and another from an Indian man who returned from Italy. It's so embarrassing to even read the crap on this forum.

Same goes for the Indians who were bragging about the rescue because it's only what's expected of a government. Nothing to brag about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Uguduwa said:


> Dude are you autistic or what's up with you? A little bit of research will tell you that the biggest spike was recorded by a bunch of Italian tourists and another from an Indian man who returned from Italy. It's so embarrassing to even read the crap on this forum.
> 
> Same goes for the Indians who were bragging about the rescue because it's only what's expected of a government. Nothing to brag about it.



we have become accustomed to rejoice at each other's misery...knowing fully well at the very least 50 percent of Pakistanis are of the same blood as Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Uguduwa

Juggernaut_is_here said:


> we have become accustomed to rejoice at each other's misery...knowing fully well at the very least 50 percent of Pakistanis are of the same blood as Indians


Not just that, their overreaction to the virus is also funny. I mean India has over a billion people and only less than 2 dozens are infected and they think it's the end of the world. Meanwhile in Germany, my small city with less than 300,000 people has over a dozen infected and nobody cares. People go on about their lives. I think this part of the world has a long way to go to learn how to be calm and professional.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StormBreaker

Juggernaut_is_here said:


> we have become accustomed to rejoice at each other's misery...knowing fully well at the very least 50 percent of Pakistanis are of the same blood as Indians


What prevention measures is india taking btw ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Uguduwa said:


> Dude are you autistic or what's up with you? A little bit of research will tell you that the biggest spike was recorded by a bunch of Italian tourists and another from an Indian man who returned from Italy. It's so embarrassing to even read the crap on this forum.
> 
> Same goes for the Indians who were bragging about the rescue because it's only what's expected of a government. Nothing to brag about it.


Ya dude there is nothing wrong with India just things from other nations get blamed on India? My friend there are thousands of cases in India in quarantine in kerala now the virus has hit other states. India played politics over virus they evacuated their students from China to defame China and criticize Pakistan without knowing how virus was spreading and what virus was capable of. Happy BJP rule enjoy everyday has become a joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

StormBreaker said:


> What prevention measures is india taking btw ?



Kerala has good follow up program...but let's face it right now we have four epicentres----China,Korea,Italy,Iran 

World trade has to grind to a halt to cap the transmission chain 

Chinese business executives and professionals travelling to business conferences in Germany have been the prime culprit till now when it comes to spreading the disease

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StormBreaker

Juggernaut_is_here said:


> Kerala has good follow up program...but let's face it right now we have four epicentres----China,Korea,Italy,Iran
> 
> World trade has to grind to a halt to cap the transmission chain
> 
> Chinese business executives and professionals travelling to business conferences in Germany have been the prime culprit till now when it comes to spreading the disease


This didn’t answer my question tho,
In Pak, we have taken some steps such as Closing of Public libraries, educational institutions, nothing much to mention here. What about india collectively ? I guess CAA protests have kept the government busy and diverted from Co Vir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chhatrapati

BHarwana said:


> My friend *there are thousands of cases in India in quarantine in kerala* now the virus has hit other states.


Yeah, like a week back. All of them were tested negative. There are zero cases in Kerala right now. 
For Pakistan who doesn't even have a BSL Lvl 4 lab, there is nothing to call India out. Chal....



StormBreaker said:


> In Pak, we have taken some steps such as Closing of Public libraries, educational institutions, nothing much to mention here.


Already done in affected areas. Half of the cases are from Italian tourists, we can't get away from it as we send and receive a lot of tourists who may bring Corona Virus and we can't check every other person coming through the airport for the virus apart from temperature checks, hell even the Americans couldn't do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Chhatrapati said:


> Yeah, like a week back. All of them were tested negative. There are zero cases in Kerala right now.
> For Pakistan who doesn't even have a BSL Lvl 4 lab, there is nothing to call India out. Chal....



Oh yes like a week back. And still everyday number of cases are on the rise everyday in India. If the situation is so good why are Modi and Amit Shah canceling their appearance at Holi? Chal nahi stop lying India is infested with case and situation is much worse then what Indian govt is saying. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235122810780934144
Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chhatrapati

BHarwana said:


> Oh yes like a week back. And still everyday number of cases are on the rise everyday in India. If the situation is so good why are Modi and Amit Shah canceling their appearance at Holi?


It's a precautionary measure farmer bro. You don't spray pesticide on fruit after the pest infested the fruit. You do it before. 



BHarwana said:


> Chal nahi stop lying India is infested with case and situation is much worse then what Indian govt is saying.


We are not China to hide cases from the public. When newly infected persons come up we will report them, so far we have dealt with the spread effectively in Kerala. Before you celebrating corona in India, understand that we never had a case from evacuated persons from China, so we were right to evacuate them from that hell hole.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

Chhatrapati said:


> It's a precautionary measure farmer bro. You don't spray pesticide on fruit after the pest infested the fruit. You do it before.
> 
> We are not China to hide cases from the public. When newly infected persons come up we will report them, so far we have dealt with the spread effectively in Kerala. Before you celebrating corona in India, understand that we never had a case from evacuated persons from China, so we were rig



Ya precaution from what? You said all is well? So precautions for Modi and Amit but rest of India could die? Lol it is not making sense. I mean if all is good then why not attend holi Milan? Or the situation is so bad that India has lost it and only securing Govt officials?


----------



## Nilgiri

StormBreaker said:


> What prevention measures is india taking btw ?


----------



## Chhatrapati

BHarwana said:


> Ya precaution from what? You said all is well? So precautions for Modi and Amit but rest of India could die? Lol it is not making sense. I mean if all is good then why not attend holi Milan? Or the situation is so bad that India has lost it and only securing Govt officials?


There is no points for being an idiot. He will avoid any reason to be in a crowd full of people. The government can only ask people to stay away from celebration and PM and HM can set examples by staying away from taking part in celebrations also ask others to do the same.

If that's not making sense to you, then nothing will.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Chhatrapati said:


> There is no points for being an idiot. He will avoid any reason to be in a crowd full of people. The government can only ask people to stay away from celebration and PM and HM can set examples by staying away from taking part in celebrations also ask others to do the same.
> 
> If that's not making sense to you, then nothing will.


Lol again you are lying your govt never issued advisory to cancel holi Milan yet them selves say not attending. Lol pathetic. If they issue advisory that means the problem is intense so they become diplomatic and let people die lol.


----------



## Chhatrapati

BHarwana said:


> Lol again you are lying your govt never issued advisory to cancel holi Milan yet them selves say not attending. Lol pathetic. If they issue advisory that means the problem is intense so they become diplomatic and let people die lol.


The government has already issued advisory to cancel events in affected areas dummy. Why you people always find something to cry about when there is nothing. 

Last month you lot were celebrating cases in Kerala, and what did that get you? All three affected were cured and people tested from the state came back negative. Not much interesting there, so you skipped that now making noise about something else. What a pathetic bunch.


----------



## Dalit

These are the same Indians that were lecturing Pakistan.


----------



## BHarwana

Chhatrapati said:


> The government has already issued advisory to cancel events in affected areas dummy. Why you people always find something to cry about when there is nothing.
> 
> Last month you lot were celebrating cases in Kerala, and what did that get you? All three affected were cured and people tested from the state came back negative. Not much interesting there, so you skipped that now making noise about something else. What a pathetic bunch.



Why in infected areas only new case are popping up in every state. 

Secondly in infected areas govt thinks there are more patients. Is the problem so big. 

Thirdly please post the advisory on cancelation of holi Milan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

For a country that was boasting and lecturing others this is a worrying development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Why are borders with India still open?


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Chhatrapati said:


> Pakistan who doesn't even have a BSL Lvl 4 lab, there is nothing to call India out. Chal....


Please now explain why a bsl level 4 lab is in any way required to deal with a corona virus outbreak. 

Should be interesting.



Chhatrapati said:


> we were right to evacuate them from that hell hole.


Before you celebrate Pakistan's lack of a bsl level 4 lab, be aware that cases in China are stabilizing thanks to the measures in place there - so you have no grounds on which to imply Pakistan followed an incorrect or inappropriate protocol. India did what India felt was right, Pakistan did what Pakistan felt was right. India took the greater risk because the incubation period has been shown to exceed the 2 weeks period initially prescribed as suitable quarantine duration. India has simply gotten away with recklessness. Pakistan played it safe.


----------



## Titanium100

This was my worst fear this thing hitting India. this could be disaster in such pandemic due to overpopulation in urban centers like Delhi, Mumbai and other major cities in India


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Chhatrapati said:


> Last month you lot were celebrating cases in Kerala, and what did that get you? All three affected were cured and people tested from the state came back negative. Not much interesting there, so you skipped that now making noise about something else. What a pathetic bunch.


Not sure why you're so triggered. The point here is that not enough was confirmed about the virus previously - indeed we still don't know - to confidently declare that 2 weeks quarantine and a single negative test result is enough for India to carry on with life and opportunistic Pakistan-bashing as normal. 

Multiple instances of above two weeks incubation and of repeated tests eventually revealing positive results (despite initial negativity) have now come to light. Such cases would have slipped through the initial testing net deployed by most nations, especially for third world nations blindly copying western protocols. These are precisely the risks (esp that of false negatives) that were described initially and goodness knows how many of India's "negative" escapees will actually be genuinely harbouring the virus and spreading it via the most densely populated third world infrastructure in the world.


----------



## Dalit

masterchief_mirza said:


> Not sure why you're so triggered. The point here is that not enough was confirmed about the virus previously - indeed we still don't know - to confidently declare that 2 weeks quarantine and a single negative test result is enough for India to carry on with life and opportunistic Pakistan-bashing as normal.
> 
> Multiple instances of above two weeks incubation and of repeated tests eventually revealing positive results (despite initial negativity) have now come to light. Such cases would have slipped through the initial testing net deployed by most nations, especially for third world nations blindly copying western protocols. These are precisely the risks (esp that of false negatives) that were described initially and goodness knows how many of India's "negative" escapees will actually be genuinely harbouring the virus and spreading it via the most densely populated third world infrastructure in the world.



He is triggered because his propaganda is proven wrong.

Remember how the Indians were shedding crocodile tears for Pak students in China? Our government presented their case convincingly. Our decision was not based on emotions or blackmailing China to appease others. Today the number of infections in India speak volume. This is only the tip of the iceberg. Just wait till we hear the official number.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chhatrapati

BHarwana said:


> Why in infected areas only new case are popping up in every state.
> 
> Secondly in infected areas govt thinks there are more patients. Is the problem so big.
> 
> Thirdly please post the advisory on cancelation of holi Milan.


Because we have people traveling in and out of every state. We don't have travel restrictions, and a lot of tourists visit India. 

Infected areas will always have more than one patients, that's what every country does. 

I don't have to, there is no countrywide ban on Holi celebrations. Only where there are infected areas and government need not impose curfew in the affected areas.


----------



## Dark1

16 are Italian tourists and one is their driver ,out of the 29. 
Most of the others infected are people who traveled to the middle east and italy and returned to infect their family. 
Early days yet as the above people travelled around and some threw parties for their friends. 
From a purely technical side , its surprising that the infection has not spread in India as compared to somewhere like italy, which is not a cold place , or even the usa.
Could be lack of detection but also the difference in ambient temperatures might play a role.


----------



## Chhatrapati

masterchief_mirza said:


> Not sure why you're so triggered. The point here is that not enough was confirmed about the virus previously - indeed we still don't know - to confidently declare that 2 weeks quarantine and a single negative test result is enough for India to carry on with life and opportunistic Pakistan-bashing as normal.
> 
> Multiple instances of above two weeks incubation and of repeated tests eventually revealing positive results (despite initial negativity) have now come to light. Such cases would have slipped through the initial testing net deployed by most nations, especially for third world nations blindly copying western protocols. These are precisely the risks (esp that of false negatives) that were described initially and goodness knows how many of India's "negative" escapees will actually be genuinely harbouring the virus and spreading it via the most densely populated third world infrastructure in the world.


My comments are specifically directed at Bharwana and his previous stupid remarks.

Two weeks quarantine is WHO specified guidelines, now if you know something more than them, you're free to take up those rumors. From experience, it's been more than 30 days since Corona was first reported in India, and there is still no secondary transmission even after a thousand people were home quarantined, and testing hundreds of samples. To have zero cases with 600 people is more than being lucky. 

The recently reported cases are from Tourists who have traveled to and from Italy. We didn't evacuate those people.


----------



## BHarwana

Chhatrapati said:


> Because we have people traveling in and out of every state. We don't have travel restrictions, and a lot of tourists visit India.
> 
> Infected areas will always have more than one patients, that's what every country does.
> 
> I don't have to, there is no countrywide ban on Holi celebrations. Only where there are infected areas and government need not impose curfew in the affected areas.



Nah you don't have travel or daily life restrictions lol. No need for your false input lol. The situation is getting worse in India I know. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235530695788949504
Indian titanic is sinking but don't panic you would have died someday anyway.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235480681242746880
All is good don't panic India is thriving. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235549019587391489

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235551397707300864
India evacuated students Pakistan left them behind. WHO is shit their advisory don't matters. Only India know what to do. Pathetic. I don't understand why education is having no effect on Indians.

All is good everything in India is being postponed will love. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235534623737692162

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235255495037870081


----------



## Chhatrapati

BHarwana said:


> Nah you don't have travel or daily life restrictions lol. No need for your false input lol. The situation is getting worse in India I know.


Do you have any issues with cognition? That's what I said genius, there are no restrictions inside India yet. When more cases come and then we may put restrictions. 



BHarwana said:


> India evacuated students Pakistan left them behind. WHO is shit their advisory don't matters. Only India know what to do. Pathetic. I don't understand why education is having no effect on Indians.
> 
> All is good everything in India is being postponed will love.


And there were zero infected students from India who were evacuated from Wuhan. Your point being?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## undercover JIX

StormBreaker said:


> What prevention measures is india taking btw ?


what???? you do not read news coming out of India....???? even we have so many threads here ..


----------



## StormBreaker

undercover JIX said:


> what???? you do not read news coming out of India....???? even we have so many threads here ..


I don’t pay attention to everything, only interesting or hot debated things...
Asking for General Knowledge, is it too much to ask for from an Indian member ?


----------



## undercover JIX

StormBreaker said:


> I don’t pay attention to everything, only interesting or hot debated things...
> Asking for General Knowledge, is it too much to ask for from an Indian member ?


not too much but its against common sense and logic......India is the only country which has tested and proven cure and prevention since ancient times.

I humbly apologize for interrupting your knowledge seeking endeavors.


----------



## StormBreaker

undercover JIX said:


> not too much but its against common sense and logic......India is the only country which has tested and proven cure and prevention since ancient times.
> 
> I humbly apologize for interrupting your knowledge seeking endeavors.


If only history had the ability to save the present, world would have been different...


----------



## CrazyZ

A Canadian man that came back from India tested positive for Corona virus. Indian official figure may just be the tip of the iceberg. It seems the infection is spreading amoung the general public in India. The Kartarpur corridor may need to be shut down.


----------



## Mighty Lion

Very good to see such a low number.
Real number is 14 as 16 out of total cases are of Italian tourists.
Per capita India has lowest cases in South Asia.


----------



## BHarwana

Three new cases of Coronavirus discovered in India the number has now risen to 34. @The Eagle please update the title of the thread to real time update on India coronavirus and kindly merge all threads of Indian coronavirus. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1236350905856839680

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

There are 5 more cases the number of total cases have risen to 39 in India. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1236523287003320322

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1236653531567804417

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1236526767025750017

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1236689468389646336
There are many cases in India but Indian govt is hiding them. They made kerala clear and now more and more are surfacing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

The confirmed cases of Coronavirus in India have risen to 43 now. Which means India is disclosing 4 cases per day the new Indian govt strategy.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1236921310501933057


----------



## SQ8

Bovine urine and defecation has been defined as the most effective treatment by the elected representatives of India. Hence the people are better off listening to their leadership.

Gao Mutra will cure coronavirus in India per their messaging so we should not worry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Protest_again

@BHarwana what diligence? Your country just raised the victims number to 16. It'll only be matter of time before you cross us. Good luck. Follow that story as well.


----------



## BHarwana

Protest_again said:


> @BHarwana what diligence? Your country just raised the victims number to 16. It'll only be matter of time before you cross us. Good luck. Follow that story as well.



We did not raised the number those cases were in quarantine already as suspected and tested positive those were the first contact of the first case. See following protocol of WHO helps to identify suspected cases early. Where as India is discovering cases by surprise we are discovering in quarantine. Feel the difference?


----------



## Protest_again

BHarwana said:


> We did not raised the number those cases were in quarantine already as suspected and tested positive those were the first contact of the first case. See following protocol of WHO helps to identify suspected cases early. Where as India is discovering cases by surprise we are discovering in quarantine. Feel the difference?


Lol. You just figured your first contacts. Give few more days before you report second contacts.


----------



## Mace

BHarwana said:


> We did not raised the number those cases were in quarantine already as suspected and tested positive those were the first contact of the first case. See following protocol of WHO helps to identify suspected cases early. Where as India is discovering cases by surprise we are discovering in quarantine. Feel the difference?



You do realise you are going to look like a d*** very soon with China and Iran as Immediate neighbors.

9 new cases in one day alone!


----------



## RPK

BHarwana said:


> We did not raised the number those cases were in quarantine already as suspected and tested positive those were the first contact of the first case. See following protocol of WHO helps to identify suspected cases early. Where as India is discovering cases by surprise we are discovering in quarantine. Feel the difference?


 Pakistani Iran pilgrims allowed students not allowed?



BHarwana said:


> India is discovering cases by surprise we are discovering in quarantine


 where is the surprise. Most of the cases self reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> @SIPRA *PaaJee*, it appears the that *Indians are deploying the CowPhrama inside India*... *CheeWala *needs to *drink* and *bath *in the *super medicine!* *Fresh from the source*... on live TeeVee would be the bestestest!!!



Excellent. Subjects related to *CowPhrama* shall be introduced in the Bachelors of Pharmacy, at global level.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

SIPRA said:


> Excellent. Subjects related to *CowPhrama* shall be introduced in the Bachelors of Pharmacy, at global level.



https://www.businesstoday.in/sector...-to-be-market-ready-by-2022/story/397920.html


----------



## masterchief_mirza

RPK said:


> Pakistani Iran pilgrims allowed students not allowed?
> 
> where is the surprise. Most of the cases self reported.


The "surprise" is: how did they get the virus if returnee screening and 2 week isolation is such a flawless method of stopping the virus from entering a nation?

That the Iranian pilgrims returned or had no choice but be returned is a function of their relative safety in Iran vs in Pakistan. A calculation had to be made to decide if they themselves were at greater risk in Iran or Pakistan, then an estimate of viral spread in Pakistan due to their return had also to be factored in. The course of action that resulted in less harm overall was then taken. You have to consider the alternatives. Had the pilgrims stayed in Iran, they'd probably all get infected because we have no clue if or how well the regime is locking down its cities and it's already shafted by sanctions and the mullahs just refused medical aid on principle - the iranian regime is heavily responsible for the problems affecting both Iran and now Pakistan. In China there is an excellent chance that the students will remain safe and will be treated well even if infected. 

Once you understand the risk calculations at play regarding the two different groups, it will make perfect sense why GoP made the decisions it did make.

That said, there were still failures of port screening that clearly allowed some travellers with the virus to slip through our net.


----------



## RPK

masterchief_mirza said:


> s: how did they get the virus if returnee screening and 2 week isolation is such a flawless method of stopping the virus from entering a nation?


Secondary transmission is very less in India compare to other country. You can't put all arrivals in home quarantine.



masterchief_mirza said:


> That said, there were still failures of port screening that clearly allowed some travellers with the virus to slip through our net.



Port Screening is preliminary you have put 14 days quarantine who arrives from Iran. It is easiyest task for Pakistan. It that it self following procedure is failed. India is doing quarantine for arrivals from Italy, Iran, Japan, Korea, and so on

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prashantazazel

It doesn't look like it will be a big problem in warmer climates.


----------



## BHarwana

RPK said:


> where is the surprise. Most of the cases self reported.



That is surprise when cases are self reported cause coronavirus spreads in incubation and self reporting is only done when symptoms show.


----------



## RPK

BHarwana said:


> That is surprise when cases are self reported cause coronavirus spreads in incubation and self reporting is only done when symptoms show.


So there is no surprise. All contacts are inquired and isolation or quarantine. some cases may skip travel history. Most of the cases here are from Italy or Iran.


----------



## KhanBaba2

BHarwana said:


> That is surprise when cases are self reported cause coronavirus spreads in incubation and self reporting is only done when symptoms show.



You seem to be very interested in Corona virus. You should find https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/9-confirm-corona-virus-cases-in-karachi-in-a-single-day.656341/ interesting too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -=virus=-

Can't buy sanitizers, crooks are hoarding them and making a killing selling way above the MRP. Price gouging on face masks too. Travel plans cancelled, popular public hubs and tourist destinations are looking pretty empty, less traffic on roads too, owing to school closures and 'work from home' orders by many companies to their employees.

Good times.


----------



## BHarwana

KhanBaba2 said:


> You seem to be very interested in Corona virus. You should find https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/9-confirm-corona-virus-cases-in-karachi-in-a-single-day.656341/ interesting too.



That is where you should be interested. I am more interested here where today cases cross more than 50.

Todat total number of cases in India have increased to 56 so this places India at 12% daily increase in cases which is becoming 7 hightes among 85 countries and 5th highest in rapid spread of cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KhanBaba2

BHarwana said:


> That is where you should be interested. I am more interested here where today cases cross more than 50.
> 
> Todat total number of cases in India have increased to 56 so this places India at 12% daily increase in cases which is becoming 7 hightes among 85 countries and 5th highest in rapid spread of cases.



OK. So you are interested in speed of increase of cases. The thread I shwed the cases went from 7 to 16 in a single day. So increase is 129%.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

KhanBaba2 said:


> OK. So you are interested in speed of increase of cases. The thread I shwed the cases went from 7 to 16 in a single day. So increase is 129%.



India went from 3 to 26 cases in single day so what is that? 899%? 

Any way you put it India leads.


----------



## KhanBaba2

BHarwana said:


> India went from 3 to 26 cases in single day so what is that? 899%?
> 
> Any way you put it India leads.



So India was interesting 10 days ago and now Pakistan is the interesting one.


----------



## BL33D

BHarwana said:


> Ya dude there is nothing wrong with India just things from other nations get blamed on India? My friend there are thousands of cases in India in quarantine in kerala now the virus has hit other states. India played politics over virus they evacuated their students from China to defame China and criticize Pakistan without knowing how virus was spreading and what virus was capable of. Happy BJP rule enjoy everyday has become a joke.


Its almost impossible to stop by just quarantine. Thats why every country is having affected people right now. India did well to quarantine our overseas citizens early instead of letting them to die there. Also the large number of European tourists in India are one of the major source of virus.

Btw, didnt you guys refused to bring your citizens back, so how come you are having people affected from the virus. Feels bad for your citizens, they didnt get rescued and yet the virus has spread in their home country. So, what did you gain by mocking the rescue missions of other countries ???


----------



## BL33D

Italy has emerged as the superspreader of coronavirus disease (Covid-19) in India, with 35 of the 44 confirmed cases in the country being diagnosed in Italian tourists and Indians who have recently travelled to the western European nation, or their close contacts.

With at least 7,375 cases and 366 deaths, Italy has recorded the highest number of deaths outside China and is inching towards replacing South Korea as the country with the second-highest number of cases. Italy has locked down 16 million people in Lombardy and other parts of the north, and the Vatican has suspended mass until April 3 because of the emergency.

“The main spread of coronavirus in India is by Italians or by people who have come from Italy, where the virus is virulent. The biggest problem for us is people hiding their travel history to Italy to avoid quarantine and testing. They are hurting themselves and their families. It is a very irresponsible behaviour,” said Dr Naresh Trehan, chairman, Medanta —The Medicity, where 14 Italian tourists with Covid-19 have been kept in an isolation ward since March 3.

Some people are reluctant to report symptoms or travel history, with some even running away from isolation facilities. A couple and their 24-year-old son who were diagnosed with Covid-19 in Kerala on Sunday suppressed symptoms and didn’t disclose their recent travel to Italy, which led to the infection spreading to two other family members.

“People must be upfront about where they have travelled from, who they were in contact with, and if they know of anyone who recently travelled to an affected country...,” said Dr Trehan.

*Tested cure*

With some travellers back from affected countries like Italy developing symptoms several days after landing or having no symptoms at all, a self-imposed home lockdown for two weeks is a must.

“Limiting social contact is the only way to stop the spread of the virus and everyone returning from Italy or another affected country, including those without symptoms, must stay home quarantined for two weeks with minimal contact with their family and friends to contain the spread of the virus. And they must get tested if they have symptoms to protect their family,” said Dr RR Gangakhedkar, head, division of epidemiology and communicable disease, Indian Council of Medical Research, which is the country’s apex network of laboratories for testing Covid-19.

Italian tourists account for 16 of the 44 Covid-19 cases; the driver of the group is also infected. Two from the group are undergoing treatment in Rajasthan. “The 14 Italian tourists (in Medanta) are stable...and they did not need ICU admission or oxygen support. Their swab samples were sent for testing on Monday and the results are expected by Wednesday to know whether they are negative. They will be discharged once they test negative for the second time,” said Dr Trehan.

*Viral tracking*

How the infection spreads depends on frequency of travel, particularly international travel, and the age and immunity status of population. “Italy has a very high number of tourists and the initial mass exposure happened during mass at churches, when people did not know they had Covid-19. The country also has an ageing population, who tend to have chronic diseases and lower immunity than healthy people, which has led to the fatality rate being higher than the global average,” said Dr Gangakhedkar.

The Covid-19 death rate in Italy is around 5%, compared to the 3.4% global average, according to the World Health Organisation. India has reported no deaths.

“India has a young demographic, which tends to have a more robust immunity. Covid-19, like other viruses, causes more severe disease among older population, with most children and young adults showing mild symptoms,” said a health ministry official, requesting anonymity.

The second-highest imported cases in India are from Iran, from where four travellers have come back infected.

“The people who got infected in Iran are mostly pilgrims, who tend to be older and have limited mobility and social exposure as compared to young adults. This has helped stop the infection from spreading to the community,” Dr Gangakhedkar.

At this stage of the disease in India, it is still possible to contain Covid-19 at the borders. “A tighter control of aviation, shipping and land borders will help...I have never seen such concerted action on part of the government against any other disease,” said Dr Gangakhedkar.

https://www.hindustantimes.com/indi...virus-cases/story-gFrGggkc3MBI6mtCSIM1QL.html


----------



## masterchief_mirza

RPK said:


> Secondary transmission is very less in India compare to other country. You can't put all arrivals in home quarantine.
> 
> 
> 
> Port Screening is preliminary you have put 14 days quarantine who arrives from Iran. It is easiyest task for Pakistan. It that it self following procedure is failed. India is doing quarantine for arrivals from Italy, Iran, Japan, Korea, and so on



1) secondary transmission means transmission from humans to humans. How on earth did you conclude that "secondary transmission is very less in India"? Do you mean transmission within India is low? At present, such transmission is low in Pakistan also. So what? This has nothing to do with the problem that some individuals clearly (according to you, most or all of the infected cases in India) slipped through screening and quarantining protocols to bring the infection with them.

Furthermore, to imply that transmission within India is low is unproven. You're extrapolating the fact that a third of Indian infections are in a group of Italian tourists and assuming this means Indian-Indian transmission within India is low. 

2) This is patently false. Home isolation is sufficient as per WHO guidance for 2 weeks for asymptomatic returnees from cat 1 locations. E.g. UK advice, similar to that elsewhere:
*"Category 1:* Travellers should self-isolate, even if asymptomatic, and use the 111 online coronavirus service to find out what to do next. Go home or to your destination and then self isolate."


Now I am of the opinion personally (I.E. not verified) that this is insufficient in terms of time period. Additionally, I favour quarantine in the border region for returnees from Iran specifically because of the uncertain procedural consistency on the Iranian side. Are Iran screening correctly? Are Iran ensuring a two week symptom free period before releasing travellers back to us? I am sceptical - inevitably due to sanctions and also the mullahs system, they will not be able or willing to adhere to protocol strictly, hence I personally advocate for a tougher line with returning pilgrims. However, in terms of actual WHO guidance, Pakistan is doing well. Like I said, we needed to go beyond this guidance with Iran. This is where we failed.

Idle banter aside, I'm happy to discuss what countries are doing well and what they aren't doing well but I think you're interested in something else.



BL33D said:


> Btw, didnt you guys refused to bring your citizens back, so how come you are having people affected from the virus. Feels bad for your citizens, they didnt get rescued and yet the virus has spread in their home country. So, what did you gain by mocking the rescue missions of other countries ???


I've responded to this recycled allegation before. Pakistani citizens in Wuhan should stay there as China has absolutely nailed the lockdown process and treats its patients with top class protocols. Young students coming home are a transmission risk but more likely to be asymptomatic or have minor symptoms hence evade screening and quarantining. This remains a good decision and likely saved lives. Imagine elderly household contacts contracting the virus from these fit young students.

Iran - different ball game. They had to come home because goodness knows how many in Iran are infected and not in proper lock down, so the risk of the pilgrims being infected was high in Iran cf the risk of the students in Wuhan being infected. Moreover, treatment is limited in Iran due to sanctions. The GoP calculated the risk of deaths of the pilgrims in Iran outweighed the risk of returning pilgrims transmitting the virus. They accepted that some in Pakistan would be infected. See my above response regarding the true shortcomings of the Pakistani response vis a vis Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CrazyZ

There are a number of Indians and Bangladeshi travelers that have tested positive for corona in gulf and western countries. This is an indication of a silent spreading of the disease in both countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

BL33D said:


> Its almost impossible to stop by just quarantine. Thats why every country is having affected people right now. India did well to quarantine our overseas citizens early instead of letting them to die there. Also the large number of European tourists in India are one of the major source of virus.
> 
> Btw, didnt you guys refused to bring your citizens back, so how come you are having people affected from the virus. Feels bad for your citizens, they didnt get rescued and yet the virus has spread in their home country. So, what did you gain by mocking the rescue missions of other countries ???



None of Pakistani citizens died in China due to Coronavirus and 4 infected recovered in China so your point that citizens die oversea is wrong cause you only brought back students which are out the coronavirus killing age. 

India bringing back citizens brought coronavirus to India which was a mistake. This early evaluation without proper quarantine is what made virus spread in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BL33D

BHarwana said:


> None of Pakistani citizens died in China due to Coronavirus and 4 infected recovered in China so your point that citizens die oversea is wrong cause you only brought back students which are out the coronavirus killing age.
> 
> India bringing back citizens brought coronavirus to India which was a mistake. This early evaluation without proper quarantine is what made virus spread in India.


None of the people quarantined died and have all been discharged after recovery. They were in good hands as the home country could provide special care which isnt possible in other country due to straining of resources. So your theory doesnt stand.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

BHarwana said:


> None of Pakistani citizens died in China due to Coronavirus and 4 infected recovered in China so your point that citizens die oversea is wrong cause you only brought back students which are out the coronavirus killing age.
> 
> India bringing back citizens brought coronavirus to India which was a mistake. This early evaluation without proper quarantine is what made virus spread in India.


Exactly. India took a needless risk with its citizens.


BL33D said:


> None of the people quarantined died and have all been discharged after recovery. They were in good hands as the home country could provide special care which isnt possible in other country due to straining of resources. So your theory doesnt stand.


And yet over 50 are now infected in inferiority complex land. Not all of them are contacts of Italian tourists btw. So either the screening or the quarantining failed. Don't worry too much over it though. It was inevitable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

masterchief_mirza said:


> Exactly. India took a needless risk with its citizens.
> 
> And yet over 50 are now infected in inferiority complex land. Not all of them are contacts of Italian tourists btw. So either the screening or the quarantining failed. Don't worry too much over it though. It was inevitable.



Most of them has travel history from Italy and Iran. All cases transmission are traced



masterchief_mirza said:


> Idle banter aside, I'm happy to discuss what countries are doing well and what they aren't doing well but I think you're interested in something else.


I don't have interest in anything but Pakistan failed to contain saying Pakistanis are better in china then in Pakistan. So much ego in Pakistan part


----------



## masterchief_mirza

RPK said:


> All cases transmission are traced


Nonsense. This is unsubstantiated.



RPK said:


> I don't have interest in anything but Pakistan failed to contain saying Pakistanis are better in china then in Pakistan. So much ego in Pakistan part


The Pakistani students are better off in Wuhan. But thanks for your concern. Soon enough, this will be irrelevant as the world accept we are beyond the containment phase. Then the students will come home and you may send them flowers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

masterchief_mirza said:


> Nonsense. This is unsubstantiated.


Incapability glower



masterchief_mirza said:


> The Pakistani students are better off in Wuhan. But thanks for your concern. Soon enough, this will be irrelevant as the world accept we are beyond the containment phase. Then the students will come home and you may send them flowers.



Yes don't worry they are not coming back anytime soon due to travel restriction imposed by countries


----------



## masterchief_mirza

RPK said:


> Incapability glower
> 
> Yes don't worry they are not coming back anytime soon due to travel restriction imposed by countries


Incapability glower means what? I couldn't find it on Google.

73 cases now of "Italian tourists and Iranian returnees mostly".


----------



## RPK

masterchief_mirza said:


> 73 cases now of "Italian tourists and Iranian returnees mostly".


Yes all have travel history who have been to Italy or Iran or UAE. mostly imported cases.








masterchief_mirza said:


> Incapability glower means what? I couldn't find it on Google.


Its a typo nevermind.


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238050882106916864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237741494322290693

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238044714026373120
The total number of Coronavirus cases in India have risen to 73.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238020761060696065

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237720163304308738

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238062637700825089
I think it is time for Indians to panic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

BHarwana said:


> I think it is time for Indians to panic.


No Panic LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Lol first India criticizes Pakistan for not evacuating and now lol they suspend all visa them selves not allowing anyone to come to India. Karma


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237778728039702528


----------



## RPK

BHarwana said:


> India criticizes Pakistan for not evacuating and now lol they suspend all visa them selves not allowing anyone to come to India. Karma


one of the dumbest karma I guess


----------



## Rollno21

BHarwana said:


> Lol first India criticizes Pakistan for not evacuating and now lol they suspend all visa them selves not allowing anyone to come to India. Karma
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237778728039702528


Pakistan has lot to learn .Indians don't need visa to India.govt will bring back the Indians from the effected areas so that we have control .other wise we will have spike in cases as happened with Pakistan .


----------



## masterchief_mirza

RPK said:


> Yes all have travel history who have been to Italy or Iran or UAE. mostly imported cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a typo nevermind.


So where is the evidence of travel history to Iran, Italy or UAE? I see no such evidence in your post. Nor do I see evidence that the cases listed are "mostly imported ". You're presenting a table of figures that has no relevance to your claims. I see a minority of cases involving non-Indians in India. Presumably these are the Italian tourists +/- a few others.


----------



## CrazyZ

*Google India employee tests positive for coronavirus in Bengaluru*
_1 min read_ _._ Updated: 13 Mar 2020, 09:41 AM IST Written By *Anulekha Ray*

Google said: We can confirm that an employee from our Bengaluru office has been diagnosed with COVID-19,
Central and state government across the country scaled up measures to contain the spread of novel coronavirus

India employee from Bengaluru has been diagnosed with coronavirus infection, taking the total number of cases in the country to nearly 80.

"We can confirm that an employee from our Bengaluru office has been diagnosed with COVID-19" the company said in a statement. "They were in one of our Bangalore offices for a few hours before developing any symptoms," Google added.

Google asked colleagues he came in touch with to quarantine themselves. "The employee has been on quarantine since then, and we have asked colleagues who were in close contact with the employee to quarantine themselves and monitor their health," the tech giant said.

Google asked all the employees in that Bengaluru office to work from home. In the wake coronavirus scare in the country, IT services companies Wipro and Tech Mahindra also adopted remote work models.

Earlier, two employees from Mindtree and Dell were tested positive for novel coronavirus. At present, Karnataka reported six confirmed cases of COVID-19 including its first death in the country.

“The 76-year-old man from Kalburgi who passed away was a suspected COVID-19 patient has been confirmed for COVID-19," the Karnataka health department said in a statement.

As the number of coronavirus cases increases rapidly, Central and state government across the country scaled up measures to contain the spread. Delhi, Kerala and Haryana government declared coronavirus infection an epidemic. All the schools, colleges cinema halls were ordered shut until 31 March, chief minister Arvind Kejriwal said on Thursday. COVID-19 has so far affected more than 127,000 people worldwide.


----------



## RPK

masterchief_mirza said:


> So where is the evidence of travel history to Iran, Italy or UAE? I see no such evidence in your post. Nor do I see evidence that the cases listed are "mostly imported ". You're presenting a table of figures that has no relevance to your claims. I see a minority of cases involving non-Indians in India. Presumably these are the Italian tourists +/- a few others.



Go Read here. Mostly of all have travel history

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2020_coronavirus_pandemic_in_India


----------



## masterchief_mirza

RPK said:


> Go Read here. Mostly of all have travel history
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2020_coronavirus_pandemic_in_India


Read it. it doesn't say "mostly". It says "many", referring to a few dozen index cases. Obviously The index cases came from outside of India but then those people infected others. The point being made is not that covid magically appeared in India by itself (it came Wuhan - we all know that). The point is that countless travellers to numerous countries evaded Indian port screening protocols or India failed to impose a 2 week symptom free screening period before allowing them back in. India didn't positively identify the people who needed to be identified as infected. Too late now.

Hopefully lessons will be learned.


----------



## RPK

masterchief_mirza said:


> Read it. it doesn't say "mostly". It says "many", referring to a few dozen index cases. Obviously The index cases came from outside of India but then those people infected others. The point being made is not that covid magically appeared in India by itself (it came Wuhan - we all know that). The point is that countless travellers to numerous countries evaded Indian port screening protocols or India failed to impose a 2 week symptom free screening period before allowing them back in. India didn't positively identify the people who needed to be identified as infected. Too late now.
> 
> Hopefully lessons will be learned.


Only around 10 to 15 cases are home transmission. there is no community transmission All are contained, there is no need to panic or impose restrictions on Indians who are coming back.


----------



## BHarwana

Total number of confirmed cases in India reach 79 as of today. 

Of which 1 dead 3 confirmed and leaving current cases to 75.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238328533983748096


----------



## Aryan0395

BHarwana said:


> Lol first India criticizes Pakistan for not evacuating and now lol they suspend all visa them selves not allowing anyone to come to India. Karma
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237778728039702528


are u nuts? 
there is a difference. Visas are suspended for foreigners. Stranded Indians are being rescued by IAF.
pakistan didnt bring back its own citizens.


----------



## Baba_Yaga

Aryan0395 said:


> are u nuts?
> there is a difference. Visas are suspended for foreigners. Stranded Indians are being rescued by IAF.
> pakistan didnt bring back its own citizens.



No point arguing with the guy, he has serious, very serious comprehension issues.


----------



## BHarwana

BlackMamba93 said:


> No point arguing with the guy, he has serious, very serious comprehension issues.


My issues are comprehension are there or not dose it matter. Will discrediting me stop the virus in India. Where have I been wrong. Is the virus not spreading in India after the evaluation? You can say what ever you like where have I gone wrong to inform you early?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

BHarwana said:


> My issues are comprehension are there or not dose it matter. Will discrediting me stop the virus in India. Where have I been wrong. Is the virus not spreading in India after the evaluation? You can say what ever you like where have I gone wrong to inform you early?


 you bring Pakistani students or not. Virus is spreading in every country including Pakistan. They will not back to Pakistan for very long time


----------



## Rollno21

BHarwana said:


> My issues are comprehension are there or not dose it matter. Will discrediting me stop the virus in India. Where have I been wrong. Is the virus not spreading in India after the evaluation? You can say what ever you like where have I gone wrong to inform you early?


Not case of transmission reported from people who the govt has evacuated and isolated .even now the govt is Evacuating Indians from Iran and isolating them in rajasthan.your whole argument or the point of starting this thread was because the govt of India evacuated the our citizens from China is causing the spread of virus in india.you don't have to look more dumb to to hide your govts incompetence.


----------



## darksider

I just saw online first death happened today because of corona.


----------



## RPK

1. Firstly, despite sharing a border of 3,488 kilometres with China, India has only reported 78 cases and 1 death- compare that with 596 cases and 8 deaths in the UK. 2. India is the only country in the world to evacuate its citizens 6 times (and counting) and evacuated the most

number of foreign nationals. 3. The Indian Air Force evacuated a total of 723 Indians, 37 foreign nationals from Wuhan. India evacuated 119 Indians and 5 foreign nationals from Japan.
IAF also evacuated 58 Indian pilgrims from Iran on the 10th of March. Total: 900 Indians and 48 foreign nationals. 4. India is leading the fight against COVID-19 in the South Asian region, offering diplomatic, humanitarian and medical assistance to its neighbors.

5. A total of 56 Virus Research Diagnostic Laboratories (VRDLs) have been set up in India to test its citizens as well as foreign citizens in a record time, with a plan to build 56 more VRDLs in the next month. This insane level of efficiency hasn't caught the eye of the media.
6. India currently has one of the world’s most efficient and reliable testing systems, reducing the time taken to get test results back from 12-14 hours to four hours. US health officials have admitted that their system is failing and has testing has been very sluggish

7. As a result, from Iran, Afghanistan up to Timor Leste, countries in Asia have been requesting India to help set up testing facilities in their countries. 
8. India has sent 6 top scientists to set up a make-shift lab and testing facility in Iran to test 6000 of its citizens
because Iranian officials refused to test Indians due to their high load. India plans to send 3 more airplanes in the next week to airlift its citizens. 
9. India has provided 15 tonnes of medical assistance comprising masks, gloves and other emergency medical equipment to China.

10. India has sent Maldives a 14 member medical team comprising of pulmonologists, anaesthetists, physicians & lab technicians and also a large composite of COVID-19 medical relief to assist Maldives health authorities. 
11. India has screened 1,057,506 people from 30 airports and 77 seaports. 
12. India has suspended all visas to India as well as visa-free travel facility for OCI cardholders. It has closed its border with Myanmar. The Indian nationals coming from COVID-19 hit nations after 15 February will be quarantined for 14 days. This in contrast
with the UK with far more cases but no quick action whatsoever. 
13. India has the world’s biggest state-sponsored health assurance scheme, covering over 500 million beneficiaries (approximately 8 times the size of the UK). 14. Indian drug prices are among the cheapest in the world. Medbelle ranks India as one of the five countries with the lowest median prices for drugs around the world due to an elaborate price control mechanism for drugs and the government’s Jan Aushadi project to provide cheap affordable medicines to the poor.
15. China had silenced the doctor who identified COVID-19 and he died 6 weeks later. China let this brew. On the other hand, when Nipah virus was found in India in 2018, 3 doctors identified it and authorities immediately reported it to WHO. 2000 quarantined and 17 died in total.


----------



## Nefarious

Confirmed cases doesn't really mean jack. We have 798 confirmed but govt yesterday said they estimate around 10,000 realistically. Go figure


----------



## masterchief_mirza

RPK said:


> you bring Pakistani students or not. Virus is spreading in every country including Pakistan. They will not back to Pakistan for very long time


Are the Pakistani students safe where they are or not? Did that smart move by Pakistan delay any potential outbreak due to silent/subclinical carriers passing the bug on to vulnerable household members? 

You Indians posting on this thread are voluntarily ignoring what was a smart move by Khan because it's a Pakistani who did it. Face facts - leaving those students in Wuhan saved lives. I suggest you be at peace with this and move on. India has other concerns than fake tears for Pakistanis.



Rollno21 said:


> Not case of transmission reported from people who the govt has evacuated and isolated .even now the govt is Evacuating Indians from Iran and isolating them in rajasthan.your whole argument or the point of starting this thread was because the govt of India evacuated the our citizens from China is causing the spread of virus in india.you don't have to look more dumb to to hide your govts incompetence.


Actually it was a good move to not bring them home. It is now self evident that people with the virus can evade the screening dragnet. Or did you not notice that?

Gotta love the Indian chest beaters "we brought them home, you didn't" like it's some kind of cure for covid 19 to bring your nationals home. Some of these folks really don't have a clue because of Bollywood media confusing them. Drama does not equate to reasoned scientific decision making.


----------



## mig25

What shit is this thread about? This is now a Pandemic. The virus will not see if you are an Indian or a Pakistani, it will not see if you like Imran Khan's policies or Modiji's policies. It's looking for it's next host regardless of Nationality/Religion or Political affiliation. It's Humanity against a Pandemic. Stop being such a disgrace to Humanity please. Close this thread!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BringHarmony

masterchief_mirza said:


> Are the Pakistani students safe where they are or not? Did that smart move by Pakistan delay any potential outbreak due to silent/subclinical carriers passing the bug on to vulnerable household members?


No one knows if they are safe or not. One hotel keeping quarantined folks collapsed and there were causalities. Besides, even if NONE of them were harmed, it does not prove that none of them were in danger.

Actually, to be honest, the infection WAS indeed going to spread to Pakistan, one way or the other. Remember, I also said this? The entire episode was political move -- to keep China happy. EVEN now you are not evacuating your citizens from China where the risk is highest. It shows just how much your government is ready to compromise to please Chinese.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

BringHarmony said:


> No one knows if they are safe or not. One hotel keeping quarantined folks collapsed and there were causalities. Besides, even if NONE of them were harmed, it does not prove that none of them were in danger.
> 
> Actually, to be honest, the infection WAS indeed going to spread to Pakistan, one way or the other. Remember, I also said this? The entire episode was political move -- to keep China happy. EVEN now you are not evacuating your citizens from China where the risk is highest. It shows just how much your government is ready to compromise to please Chinese.


No need to leap into action when India is criticised. Do try and read what I wrote. Healthy students returning from a viral epicentre may be silent carriers or have so few symptoms that screening missed them. This is a CERTIFIED FACT. All around you, cases have emerged all over the world of individuals with the virus not being picked up on port screening - it was inevitable, these are false negatives at the point of screening. You said nothing of this sort in all of our conversations. On the contrary, I stated these facts for Indians and Pakistan-bashers like you to digest and mull over. I shall state them again quite happily. Those students were a risk to others, not themselves, but to their household members in Pakistan. Where is the evidence? Look around you! In India itself, not to mention Pakistan and every other country, silent transmitters have already evaded screening and infected others. Yet you continue with your discredited narrative.

Do you simply ignore the realities that are occurring world over simply to further your political agenda? Or do you think now might be a good time for reflection?

As for China being dangerous today, do go and check your fact. China is plateaued. Europe is now the pandemic epicentre.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/world-europe-51876784

You bhaktistanis are a funny bunch really. I'm not complaining about your amateurish theories though. You keep me in a job.


----------



## BringHarmony

masterchief_mirza said:


> Healthy students returning from a viral epicentre may be silent carriers or have so few symptoms that screening missed them. This is a CERTIFIED FACT.


Here is another CERTIFIED FACT. You already have this disease in Pakistan. Here is one more : incubation period of corona-virus is 14 days (https://www.who.int/news-room/q-a-detail/q-a-coronaviruses). And last here is one more : You are ALLOWING Pakistan folks from Iran to enter back into Pakistan. So your pretense of stemming the COVID spread is just that an excuse.



masterchief_mirza said:


> All around you, cases have emerged all over the world of individuals with the virus not being picked up on port screening - it was inevitable, these are false negatives at the point of screening. You said nothing of this sort in all of our conversations.


I said this before : "Pakistan WILL get this disease in. How? I don't know."
Heck we don't even know ALL ways in which this disease spreads. Its spread is USA is still not fully understood.



masterchief_mirza said:


> Those students were a risk to others, not themselves, but to their household members in Pakistan


What you are missing is this :
When there was NO coronavirus circulating in Pakistan, one could have excused with this line of thinking.
But now many folks have returned from Iran, it is inexcusable. YOU ALREADY HAVE THIS VIRUS SPREADING IN YOUR COMMUNITY. Also, its spread is understated worldwide. Many Many people with healthy immune system do not show ANY symptoms and yet have the virus in them and their immune system clears the disease. Not everyone who gets the virus develops the symptoms. And not everyone who gets the symptoms develops serious complication. Meaning, you ARE already having LOTS of people in Pakistan who are carrying this and possibly spreading this. So all your pretense for not bringing those students back NOW is downright dishonest.



masterchief_mirza said:


> As for China being dangerous today, do go and check your fact. China is plateaued. Europe is now the pandemic epicentre.


China STILL has the highest number of cases.


----------



## Sc0lar_Vis@ri

BringHarmony said:


> Here is another CERTIFIED FACT. You already have this disease in Pakistan. Here is one more : incubation period of corona-virus is 14 days (https://www.who.int/news-room/q-a-detail/q-a-coronaviruses). And last here is one more : You are ALLOWING Pakistan folks from Iran to enter back into Pakistan. So your pretense of stemming the COVID spread is just that an excuse.
> 
> 
> I said this before : "Pakistan WILL get this disease in. How? I don't know."
> Heck we don't even know ALL ways in which this disease spreads. Its spread is USA is still not fully understood.
> 
> 
> What you are missing is this :
> When there was NO coronavirus circulating in Pakistan, one could have excused with this line of thinking.
> But now many folks have returned from Iran, it is inexcusable. YOU ALREADY HAVE THIS VIRUS SPREADING IN YOUR COMMUNITY. Also, its spread is understated worldwide. Many Many people with healthy immune system do not show ANY symptoms and yet have the virus in them and their immune system clears the disease. Not everyone who gets the virus develops the symptoms. And not everyone who gets the symptoms develops serious complication. Meaning, you ARE already having LOTS of people in Pakistan who are carrying this and possibly spreading this. So all your pretense for not bringing those students back NOW is downright dishonest.
> 
> 
> China STILL has the highest number of cases.


You can wake someone who is ACTUALLY asleep, but not someone who is just pretending to be asleep.


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

BringHarmony said:


> No one knows if they are safe or not. One hotel keeping quarantined folks collapsed and there were causalities. Besides, even if NONE of them were harmed, it does not prove that none of them were in danger.
> 
> Actually, to be honest, the infection WAS indeed going to spread to Pakistan, one way or the other. Remember, I also said this? The entire episode was political move -- to keep China happy. EVEN now you are not evacuating your citizens from China where the risk is highest. It shows just how much your government is ready to compromise to please Chinese.


oh. just like Canadian govt. is always pleasing the Americans and British?
It would have spread exponentially had we allowed students to come back right away..Pakistan is still in midst of preparations to cater any possible outbreak.. you and your big mouth should worry about yourself, your HVAC business , your first lady got infected..dont teach us what to do.. care for yourself..


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238513058412027904

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238432437383729155
Sorry 81 cases was 6 hours old they found a new one now India has 82 cases. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238549867087032320


----------



## BringHarmony

-blitzkrieg- said:


> It would have spread exponentially had we allowed students to come back right away


And yet when an unknown number of people from Iran returned it was all fine and dandy.


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

BringHarmony said:


> And yet when an unknown number of people from Iran returned it was all fine and dandy.



Iran wanted us to take them back..Chinas healthcare system cant even be compared to that of Iran... Iran is unable to cope up with huge # of religious tourists that got affected ..therefore makes sense to hold them at the border and release upon incubation time..Some got released early and we have taken that up....again look after yourself..dont poke your nose where it doesnt belong... China is helping Pakistan as we speak with the preparations. people get affected during travel most of the times so travel is the problem, specifically air travel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

-blitzkrieg- said:


> It would have spread exponentially had we allowed students to come back right away


Says who our students were infected? Let the students come back and than we'll have a chat again on this issue.



BringHarmony said:


> And yet when an unknown number of people from Iran returned it was all fine and dandy.


It shows, how strong this mafia is in Pakistan.


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

BATMAN said:


> Says who our students were infected? Let the students come back and than we'll have a chat again on this issue.
> 
> 
> It shows, how strong this mafia is in Pakistan.



In wuhan and around.. you are not infected..you take a ride to the airport. to take the plane..big chance you get affected even if you werent..


----------



## BATMAN

-blitzkrieg- said:


> In wuhan and around.. you are not infected..you take a ride to the airport. to take the plane..big chance you get affected even if you werent..


Possible, but that didn't happened in case of our students.... at least not yet reported.


----------



## BringHarmony

BATMAN said:


> It shows, how strong this mafia is in Pakistan.


My main issue with at least MY government would be that if it abandons its people, it should be abandoned. At the point when no one is allowed to come back in the nation from a possibly high risk country, it was arguable in a very fringe sense. But not anymore. The very basic right any national has is a fair and equal treatment. To me it seems that there is a political reason for not evacuating folks from Wuhan.

But then, I am not Pakistan national and I don't know what the sensibilities are here. I have seen enough people still justifying the action based on "protecting the vulnerable" thing. So be it. What do I know?

I am thankful that from what we know, this disease is NOT as fatal. It will pass too.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

BringHarmony said:


> Here is another CERTIFIED FACT. You already have this disease in Pakistan. Here is one more : incubation period of corona-virus is 14 days (https://www.who.int/news-room/q-a-detail/q-a-coronaviruses). And last here is one more : You are ALLOWING Pakistan folks from Iran to enter back into Pakistan. So your pretense of stemming the COVID spread is just that an excuse.
> 
> 
> I said this before : "Pakistan WILL get this disease in. How? I don't know."
> Heck we don't even know ALL ways in which this disease spreads. Its spread is USA is still not fully understood.
> 
> 
> What you are missing is this :
> When there was NO coronavirus circulating in Pakistan, one could have excused with this line of thinking.
> But now many folks have returned from Iran, it is inexcusable. YOU ALREADY HAVE THIS VIRUS SPREADING IN YOUR COMMUNITY. Also, its spread is understated worldwide. Many Many people with healthy immune system do not show ANY symptoms and yet have the virus in them and their immune system clears the disease. Not everyone who gets the virus develops the symptoms. And not everyone who gets the symptoms develops serious complication. Meaning, you ARE already having LOTS of people in Pakistan who are carrying this and possibly spreading this. So all your pretense for not bringing those students back NOW is downright dishonest.
> 
> 
> China STILL has the highest number of cases.


Listen carefully.

You said "risk is highest in China". It is not any more. WHO disputes your assertion and instead tells us that Europe is the epicentre.

As for Iran's pilgrims, I have repeatedly explained the public health interpretations on these threads in that regard. The Iranian pilgrims are themselves at risk by being in Iran. Pakistani government knew some Pakistanis would get infected by letting them home. Every government knows bringing people home poses a risk. This is what you clowns don't understand when you chest thump that Indians have come home.

The second Indian fatality was infected by her son who returned via Italy and Switzerland - surprise, fkng suprise, he didn't show symptoms at the airport but did a day later. Didn't I say repeatedly that carriers may be silent even if they spent two weeks symptom-free before boarding their return flight to India? Didn't i just lecture you and your buddy that infection of vulnerable household contacts is the greatest risk? Lo and behold. Do twats like you and your little buddies here ever Listen to anyone with an iota of knowledge on the matter?

Pakistan certainly made mistakes with the Iranian pilgrims however they couldn't be safely left in Iran whose level of clownery is only slightly greater than India's Bollywood approach. Pakistan can play safe with the Wuhan group because the risk of them themselves dying is in Wuhan is much lower than the risk of pilgrims dying if left in Iran. Hence Pakistan accepted the risk of bringing them home. 

You need to grow up and quit your agenda to prove Pakistan "wrong" or "immoral" for "leaving Pakistanis in Wuhan". Everyone here can see exactly what you're doing. Mercifully, the facts don't support your narrative. On the contrary, the facts prove the Bollywood approach has failed.



BATMAN said:


> Says who our students were infected? Let the students come back and than we'll have a chat again on this issue.
> 
> 
> It shows, how strong this mafia is in Pakistan.


Your agenda is even more bizarre than this Canadian guy's.



BringHarmony said:


> But then, I am not Pakistan national and I don't know what the sensibilities are here.


Nothing to do with sensibilities. Everything to do with public health.

"...India's health ministry says it was among the first countries in the world to prepare for an outbreak of the respiratory illness, and denied allegations that it was slow in testing suspected cases.

"Our surveillance system is strong and we are able to quickly identify any symptomatic patients," RR Gangakhedkar from the Indian Council of Medical Research (ICMR) told reporters on Thursday.


Is India prepared for an outbreak?
However, there are concerns about whether the country will be fully equipped to prevent and treat an outbreak.

It would be near impossible for India to force its citizens into mass quarantine and hospitalise people in numbers like China, says the BBC's Soutik Biswas.

Our correspondent says there are also concerns about the country's poor healthcare data. India has a shoddy record in even recording deaths and disease - only 77% of deaths are registered, and doctors are more likely to get the cause of death wrong than right, according to a study the Toronto-based Centre for Global Research. There is patchy data for flu-related deaths.

Rumours, myths and misconceptions spread through social mediacould also hamper an effective response to the infection."

Even the pro-Bhakt BBC has little faith in India's "shoddy" system.


----------



## -=virus=-

No point bickering about this. By the time the world gets a proper hold on it, thousands would have died in both India and Pakistan.

Advanced nations with better infrastructure have been bought to their knees, the subcontinent doesn't stand a chance. Wait for native (community) transmissions to take hold. We can only hope that what they have said about it being mostly lethal to people with immuno compromised pre existing conditions and the elderly but there have been reports of healthy mid 30s and 40s people with really bad cases once infected.

We're screwed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BringHarmony

masterchief_mirza said:


> You said "risk is highest in China". It is not any more. WHO disputes your assertion and instead tells us that Europe is the epicentre.


Source?

BTW does Pakistan ban entry from say Italy? That should be the epicenter of epicenter, if your assertion is to be believed. I went to https://visa.nadra.gov.pk/ and there is no such notice.



Based Gangu said:


> Advanced nations with better infrastructure have been bought to their knees, the subcontinent doesn't stand a chance. Wait for native (community) transmissions to take hold. We can only hope that what they have said about it being mostly lethal to people with immuno compromised pre existing conditions and the elderly but there have been reports of healthy mid 30s and 40s people with really bad cases once infected.


We simply do not know enough about this disease yet. There *can* be genetic and/or environmental factors associated with it. Some people may simply be more resilient while others not.


----------



## KapitaanAli

Third world countries like the USA and Italy are struggling and have been piss poor at containment, unlike India. I don't understand the fixation on India, globally.

Anything that takes the attention away from China, I guess.


----------



## KapitaanAli

Two USA citizens fled a hospital to avoid testing in Keralam. They've been traced and isolated.

The citizen behaviour at containment is as pathetic as their govts. This seems to be typical of those who live in / are from the West. The native cases in the state are mostly contracted from that one NRI family from Italy that hid from authorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -=virus=-

BringHarmony said:


> We simply do not know enough about this disease yet. There *can* be genetic and/or environmental factors associated with it. Some people may simply be more resilient while others not.


It is disproportionately affecting men if you look at the available stats. 

True though, we're finding out new information about the bug all the time. It ambushed the world.


----------



## KapitaanAli

Meanwhile someone who returned from Qatar decided to miss his father's funeral, staying in isolation to keep the family and people safe.

He says he'll be sadder if he's tested negative.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238695639002693634


----------



## Mace

BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238695639002693634



India - 83 : Pak - 29
2.8 : 1

At this rate Pak will cross India numbers by mid next week


----------



## BHarwana

Mace said:


> India - 83 : Pak - 29
> 2.8 : 1
> 
> At this rate Pak will cross India numbers by mid next week


Pakistan 19 cases bro not 29.

Back to topic and a major issue.

Due to cut in bussines activity and slowing down of economy which will be further hit by coronavirus effect India decides to increase indirect tax. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238675284750036993


----------



## Mace

BHarwana said:


> Pakistan 19 cases bro not 29.
> 
> Back to topic and a major issue.
> 
> Due to cut in bussines activity and slowing down of economy which will be further hit by coronavirus effect India decides to increase indirect tax.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238675284750036993



https://www.google.com.au/amp/s/www...s-case-reported-in-islamabad-toll-rises-to-29

Stop being delusional. Total Coronavirus cases in Pak = 29 & not 19


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238814765553569799
As economy slows India is increases GST to support it govt. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238808422893543425


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238904636582416385


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239110106618290176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239083842985545729

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239105302353584128


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

Mace said:


> India - 83 : Pak - 29
> 2.8 : 1
> 
> At this rate Pak will cross India numbers by mid next week


is there some kind of competition going on?
Shameful.

As more people return from abroad into sub continent, cases will increase. But it doesnot mean its a local spread. Hopefully summer will decrease the threat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mace

Qutb-ud-din Aybak said:


> is there some kind of competition going on?
> Shameful.
> 
> As more people return from abroad into sub continent, cases will increase. But it doesnot mean its a local spread. Hopefully summer will decrease the threat.



Thank you Dr. Qutb for your evaluation. Point your fingers at @BHarwana


----------



## OldTwilight

Based Gangu said:


> No point bickering about this. By the time the world gets a proper hold on it, thousands would have died in both India and Pakistan.
> 
> Advanced nations with better infrastructure have been bought to their knees, the subcontinent doesn't stand a chance. Wait for native (community) transmissions to take hold. We can only hope that what *they have said about it being mostly lethal to people with immuno compromised pre existing conditions and the elderly but there have been reports of healthy mid 30s and 40s people with really bad cases once infected.*
> 
> We're screwed.



the virus in Iran is more aggressive and kill healthy young people too ...



Mace said:


> India - 83 : Pak - 29
> 2.8 : 1
> 
> At this rate Pak will cross India numbers by mid next week



and why you Indians and Pakistanis are comparing eachother even in this case !?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -=virus=-

OldTwilight said:


> the virus in Iran is more aggressive and kill healthy young people too ...


There have been very serious cases and a few fatalities documented among the young in China too but exceedingly rare statistically.

Worse in Iran, eh ? Has it really gotten more aggressive or maybe it has something to do with healthcare being overwhelmed and not being able to keep up with the outbreak and perform well ? Lord knows here in India we are woefully unprepared if native transmission goes viral like in ROK, Italy or Iran.

Getting scary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

OldTwilight said:


> the virus in Iran is more aggressive and kill healthy young people too ...


This is very concerning. Why do you think the mortality is higher among younger infectees in Iran? Is it because of late presentation of younger patients or maybe a lack of intensive care facilities and staff? Is it the sanctions affecting healthcare in general?


----------



## OldTwilight

masterchief_mirza said:


> This is very concerning. Why do you think the mortality is higher among younger infectees in Iran? Is it because of late presentation of younger patients or maybe a lack of intensive care facilities and staff? Is it the sanctions affecting healthcare in general?



well , look like virus is more aggressive in people with Iranic genetic ... Italy genetiv pool is close to Iran , so they are suffering from it very badly as well ...

some medics and nurses has died and they were in good condition and their coworkers took very good care of them but they couldn't fought off the virus ...


----------



## BHarwana

Mace said:


> Thank you Dr. Qutb for your evaluation. Point your fingers at @BHarwana


I made the thread on India you brought in Pakistan here which is an off topic discussion my friend. There is a different thread for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mace

BHarwana said:


> I made the thread on India you brought in Pakistan here which is an off topic discussion my friend. There is a different thread for Pakistan.



Trying to understand how India should follow Pak which is managing outbreak better than India.

Pak has 52 cases only. Biggest jump in numbers today though. India has as high as 107 as of today. 

https://tribune.com.pk/story/2176584/1-new-coronavirus-case-emerges-islamabad-brings-tally-34/?amp=1


----------



## UKBengali

Mace said:


> Trying to understand how India should follow Pak which is managing outbreak better than India.
> 
> Pak has 52 cases only. Biggest jump in numbers today though. India has as high as 107 as of today.
> 
> https://tribune.com.pk/story/2176584/1-new-coronavirus-case-emerges-islamabad-brings-tally-34/?amp=1




Not really comparable that way as Pakistan has 6 times less population than India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -=virus=-

Can we change the thread title to just 'Coronavirus in India - real time updates and discussion' 

even Corona is spelt wrong, lol, typical Punjabi.. _sada krona _lol

@waz @jaibi title edit karo na !


----------



## BHarwana

Mace said:


> Trying to understand how India should follow Pak which is managing outbreak better than India.
> 
> Pak has 52 cases only. Biggest jump in numbers today though. India has as high as 107 as of today.
> 
> https://tribune.com.pk/story/2176584/1-new-coronavirus-case-emerges-islamabad-brings-tally-34/?amp=1



Pakistan has 34 your news says it read again.

There will be huge jump in Indian cases in next 48 hour. Just watch.


----------



## Mighty Lion

BHarwana said:


> Pakistan has 34 your news says it read again.
> 
> There will be huge jump in Indian cases in next 48 hour. Just watch.



https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/6...rmed-coronavirus-cases-rise-to-38-in-pakistan


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239198465667870720
It's 53.


----------



## BHarwana

Low number of cases reported in India cause India is not testing enough people as India don't has enough kits to test for virus.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238804825514471425

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238859456089182209

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CrazyZ

Cases should be increasing exponentially in both countries since community spread is occurring. That's just the math of outbreaks. 1 person infect 3 and 3 infect 9....on so on. If confirmed cases are increasing slowly, that means that not enough testing is being done and the spread is not being detected.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mighty Lion

BHarwana said:


> Low number of cases reported in India cause India is not testing enough people as India don't has enough kits to test for virus.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238804825514471425
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238859456089182209


Pakistan has conducted only 710 sample tests.
https://www.nih.org.pk/covid-2019-live-dashboardf/

Indian data above is based on figures from 8th March.
By now India has tested 4318 samples.


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

Mace said:


> Trying to understand how India should follow Pak which is managing outbreak better than India.
> 
> Pak has 52 cases only. Biggest jump in numbers today though. India has as high as 107 as of today.
> 
> https://tribune.com.pk/story/2176584/1-new-coronavirus-case-emerges-islamabad-brings-tally-34/?amp=1


All of them have iranian base.



UKBengali said:


> Not really comparable that way as Pakistan has 6 times less population than India.


Pakistan have porous border with iran.


----------



## BHarwana

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> *PakBrother *mine,
> 
> 
> We need to close Kartarpur as well!
> 
> Why hasn't GoP done this is a mystery!
> 
> Mangus



Kartarpur is close from Pakistani side. If you want I can give you the notification but it is still open from Indian side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Realtalk108

Is Pakistan ahead of India in the epi-curve? Or is it just worse in Pakistan?

Right now cases in India - 108. Pakistan - 53. Now adjust for population.

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/

We may have 100,000+ cases in India by May.


----------



## CrazyZ

Realtalk108 said:


> Is Pakistan ahead of India in the epi-curve? Or is it just worse in Pakistan?
> 
> Right now cases in India - 108. Pakistan - 53. Now adjust for population.
> 
> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/
> 
> We may have 100,000+ cases in India by May.


Its not a competition.


----------



## Realtalk108

CrazyZ said:


> Its not a competition.



Are you sure ?


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239258670199791617


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239392732130377728


----------



## Anik101

BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239392732130377728


Only those arriving from affected countries were being screened in February.


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239533919445192705


----------



## INDIAISM

BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239533919445192705


How generous of you caring about your neighbour when your own nation has 107 Coronavirus infected patients...

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.al...ises-quarantine-concerns-200316090946936.html

" *Islamabad, Pakistan* - Pakistan has recorded its biggest single-day spike in coronavirus infections, taking the tally to 107, amid reports of ineffective quarantine procedures as 61 of those are reported to be among those who had been held at a quarantine camp at the country's Taftan border crossing with Iran."


----------



## BHarwana

INDIAISM said:


> How generous of you caring about your neighbour when your own nation has 107 Coronavirus infected patients...
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.al...ises-quarantine-concerns-200316090946936.html
> 
> " *Islamabad, Pakistan* - Pakistan has recorded its biggest single-day spike in coronavirus infections, taking the tally to 107, amid reports of ineffective quarantine procedures as 61 of those are reported to be among those who had been held at a quarantine camp at the country's Taftan border crossing with Iran."



Every thread has its own purpose. Please keep posting about Pakistan in Pakistani thread. I will keep this one alive.


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

BHarwana said:


> Every thread has its own purpose. Please keep posting about Pakistan in Pakistani thread. I will keep this one alive.



And what you will achieved?

If you think on two points:
1. Not Bringing Pakistani students from china was right decision by Pakistan govt then my friend, i tell you that you are absolutely wrong. almost all countries brought their people from china and they can't be wrong including India. 

If only I talk about India then as of now, no one is infected because of bringing people from other countries including Students from China. 

2. Negative image of India - Even already developed countries are struggling to fight against Corona virus and same goes to India.

you are free alive this thread but i don't think it will make any negative image of India. However, At least we will have latest status of Corona virus in India - Thanks to you.....


----------



## Realtalk108

Raj-Hindustani said:


> And what you will achieved?
> 
> If you think on two points:
> 1. Not Bringing Pakistani students from china was right decision by Pakistan govt then my friend, i tell you that you are absolutely wrong. almost all countries brought their people from china and they can't be wrong including India.
> 
> If only I talk about India then as of now, no one is infected because of bringing people from other countries including Students from China.
> 
> 2. Negative image of India - Even already developed countries are struggling to fight against Corona virus and same goes to India.
> 
> you are free alive this thread but i don't think it will make any negative image of India. However, At least we will have latest status of Corona virus in India - Thanks to you.....



Look it doesn't matter.

Here is what is happening. Whether the students infected someone or not, both countries already have many cases. The game is on. There is no coming back at this point without shutting the whole country down. We're an immunologically naïve population. The virus *will *run its course.

Expect 10,000 cases by early April.


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239741796852191234


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Pakistan Space Agency said:


> @BHarwana, Can't trust the figures provided by the Hindu extremist Indian Government. No doubt they're suppressing information.
> 
> Hindu Extremist Government is worser than any Communist Government.



Sir ji, if count is increasing in Pakistan then does not mean that India is not providing actual data.....

Pls have a look on your quarantine facilities
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...ises-quarantine-concerns-200316090946936.html

We are doing best in India to stop spreading virus to healthy people... Example - my company asked me to work from home (Bangalore) even only 6 cases are reported in Karnataka as of now...


----------



## BHarwana

Pakistan Space Agency said:


> @BHarwana, Can't trust the figures provided by the Hindu extremist Indian Government. No doubt they're suppressing information.
> 
> Hindu Extremist Government is worser than any Communist Government.



No they are not suppressing information. These figures are correct but what they are actually doing is not conducting tests. That is why the number is low. Most of the tests are being conducted on Hindus and the minorities are being ignored.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Pakistan Space Agency said:


> If not suppression then deliberate negligence. India has become a true Hindu Extremist nation.



Do you have ant proof for your claim?

I give credit to governments where it due and this case Indian governments are doing great job.... Count will surely gonna to increase but not expecting any high spike..

Many suspected people are already quarantined and all States are doing great job as such now including UP...

We have already sealed our borders and foreigners are not allowed, if any Indians are coming then they are being quarantine (mostly from infected countries)..


----------



## -=virus=-

BHarwana said:


> Most of the tests are being conducted on Hindus and the minorities are being ignored.


Wut ?  

Keep this thread for the bug updates in India please and keep it informative. There's lots of other threads where you can go troll etc


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239887031561408514


----------



## kaykay

254 Indian Shia pilgrims tested positive in Iran.


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239803656603500544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239893526394990594


----------



## Baba_Yaga

Seems like summer won't save us this time.


----------



## Amavous

BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239803656603500544
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239893526394990594



Indian Pilgrims screened and results shared with Indian Gov, good for india. Lekin Pakistani pilgrims ke saath bhi yehi keraty hue Iran ko moat aati thi kya ?

Pakistan pilgrims arrived from Iran with fake health certificates and without proper screening. These things will really hurt the image of Iran in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baba_Yaga

Amavous said:


> Indian Pilgrims screened and results shared with India good for india. Lenkin Pakistani pilgrims ke saath bhi yehi keraty hue Iran ko moat aati thi kya ?
> 
> Pakistan pilgrims arrived from Iran with fake health certificates and without proper screening. These things will really hurt the image of Iran in Pakistan



Iran didn't do anything for us. These people were called to the Indian embassy and their nose swabs were taken.


----------



## Amavous

BlackMamba93 said:


> Iran didn't do anything for us. These people were called to the Indian embassy and their nose swabs were taken.



At least they were not given fake health certificate


----------



## BHarwana

Amavous said:


> Indian Pilgrims screened and results shared with Indian Gov, good for india. Lekin Pakistani pilgrims ke saath bhi yehi keraty hue Iran ko moat aati thi kya ?
> 
> Pakistan pilgrims arrived from Iran with fake health certificates and without proper screening. These things will really hurt the image of Iran in Pakistan



There are Indian pilgrims stuck on island in Iran and there no flights for them as well what about them? They have not been screened and suffering.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239391839440044033

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239466036132536320
Don't only take Hindus back also take Muslims back to India as well. Don't only test Hindus in India test Muslims as well.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239526734501797888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239199397864505346


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240131251459231745


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240317037118918660


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Who is winning guys?


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> *Everyone is Loosing*... and it is going to come in Peaks after Peaks...
> 
> Sad really... but it is what is!



Really Sad where we are enjoying and feeling orgasmic by sufferings of us..


----------



## kaykay

All offices, schools, colleges etc are told to shut down/work from home for next 10 days. India is probably going for a total lockdown including railways and transportation etc except emergency services by tomorrow. Modi will address the nation tomorrow at 8PM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maithil

Touching 150 now. Total shutdown is required.


----------



## Gadkari

maithil said:


> Touching 150 now. Total shutdown is required.



LOL. You do realize that its only a matter of time when ALL humans get infected with this virus and develop immunity, right ? 

End of the day its just another strain of FLU virus. With the same morality rate as Flu.


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240309476650975234


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Gadkari said:


> LOL. You do realize that its only a matter of time when ALL humans get infected with this virus and develop immunity, right ?
> 
> End of the day its just another strain of FLU virus. With the same morality rate as Flu.


Err, except that it's a corona virus, not an influenza virus....but yah otherwise you're right ...sort of.

I like your "morality" rate typo by the way. Quite appropriate.


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240364267536252929


----------



## masterchief_mirza

BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240364267536252929


Seriously?? The irony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyZ

Dr Ramanan Laxminarayan an expert in this field....thinks India already has community spread and 1000's of infected.


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240499539275993088


----------



## KhanBaba2

BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240499539275993088



Thank you BHarwana for keeping us updated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drunken-monke

BHarwana said:


> No they are not suppressing information. These figures are correct but what they are actually doing is not conducting tests. That is why the number is low. Most of the tests are being conducted on Hindus and the minorities are being ignored.


Will that help Hindu Population.. The guy from Kalburgi with age 76 was a Muslim and before his death he infected nearly 32 Patients. Do you believe that leaving infected muslims open in society will not impact hindus?? You are not naive and aren't dumb.. You know very well that, even a single infected person in society will wrack havoc. Government will find situation out of control.
You are a person with good Wisdom. Try to see thing without prism of religion.. The perspective might change..

To other members, government is making everyone who traveled abroad to be at quarantine for 2 weeks.. Even remotely located area of Gadhachiroli is being swiped by government officers. Officers from Nagpur traced these 2 peoples up to 150 km and brought them to Nagpur quarantine area. Police force being deployed at Quarantine area and hospitals so that these chaps don't run away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240499539275993088



Thanks Bharwana - Really appreciate....


----------



## drunken-monke

https://covidout.in/

This link gives live updates

https://covid19info.live/

This gives world figures live


----------



## KhanBaba2

Gadkari said:


> With the same morality rate as Flu.



Mortality rate of flu is around 0.1%. Of Corona virus is 2-3%. Around 20 times the mortality rate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gadkari

drunken-monke said:


> https://covidout.in/
> 
> This link gives live updates
> 
> https://covid19info.live/
> 
> This gives world figures live



This shocking link renders BHarwana unemployed


----------



## drunken-monke

Indian figure reaches to 198 as of now..


----------



## RPK

https://www.covid19india.org/


----------



## maithil

If chloroquine does prove effective, India is safe..Some of the bigg6forms producing this is in India.


----------



## Type59

Sad reality is current leadership under modi and rss followers are not known for honesty.


----------



## Dark1

Gadkari said:


> LOL. You do realize that its only a matter of time when ALL humans get infected with this virus and develop immunity, right ?
> 
> End of the day its just another strain of FLU virus. With the same morality rate as Flu.


Normal flue fatality rate = 0.1 %
Chinese corona flue = 3 %


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240876305416982528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240875888696147970

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

terrorist modi and his fascist gang will play again dirty here just wait he is with very small brain of tea saler on streets after all .


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240979287680995328


----------



## CrazyZ

Indo-Pak comparisons of these official numbers that's going on in PDF is largely pointless. Community spread is now occurring in both countries so the true number of infected is large in both countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KhanBaba2

BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240979287680995328



Thread ka title bhi change kar liya karo. Abhi bhi 34 per atka hua hai.


----------



## BHarwana

KhanBaba2 said:


> Thread ka title bhi change kar liya karo. Abhi bhi 34 per atka hua hai.


Bhai Pakistan idhar Har figure marzi say nahi change Kar saktay Modi jee ki tarhan. Mods can change it now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240676188839870466

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240981385461919744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240997204610834432

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240997793147138049


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Seems Indian genes are stronger than other ones. We are still standing tall while all have surrendered.

Hindustan Zindaabad tha aur Hamesha Rahenge.



CrazyZ said:


> Indo-Pak comparisons of these official numbers that's going on in PDF is largely pointless. Community spread is now occurring in both countries so the true number of infected is large in both countries.


Our neighbour is praying hard for us. 
Thank you Pakistan.


----------



## maithil

Nimbu Paani said:


> Seems Indian genes are stronger than other ones. We are still standing tall while all have surrendered.
> 
> Hindustan Zindaabad tha aur Hamesha Rahenge.
> 
> 
> Our neighbour is praying hard for us.
> Thank you Pakistan.



India has been very successful at targeted testing. Banning flights very early from certain destinations helped . On the other other hand, countries on One Road,one virus are feeling heat now.


----------



## Daghalodi

Nimbu Paani said:


> Seems Indian genes are stronger than other ones. We are still standing tall while all have surrendered.
> 
> Hindustan Zindaabad tha aur Hamesha Rahenge.
> 
> 
> Our neighbour is praying hard for us.
> Thank you Pakistan.


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

We wil we will Rock you.


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240953548730335232

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240898320890884097


----------



## Tauren Paladin

This needs an update. Cases have crossed over 300 now.


----------



## pikkuboss

Tauren Paladin said:


> This needs an update. Cases have crossed over 300 now.


270 non-government source, 258 govt acknowledged.


----------



## BHarwana

pikkuboss said:


> 270 non-government source, 258 govt acknowledged.


283 cases now latest. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241327586401271808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241330740811272194

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241315785538076673

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241315485200728065


----------



## Nilu Pule

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> @Nilu Pule my friend,
> 
> What you have to say about* the good Indian lady?*
> 
> Could she be muslim? @SIPRA
> 
> Mangus


Ulhasnagar?
For those who don',t know that the place in my state where Sindhi Hindu refugees were accomodated. She is an Indus lady.

Btw the organizer of the satsang needs to be arrested.

@Juggernaut_the_Gangu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Could she be muslim? @SIPRA



I don't know; but she has a Muslim name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilu Pule

2 blocks from my place, an apartment building is placed under qurantine. The authorities and the police are not letting anyone live. A family staying there had visited Italy.


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241302092859314176


----------



## Aasimkhan

BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241302092859314176


seems serious


----------



## KapitaanAli

12 positive cases in Keralam today. All returned from the middle east. More than 50000 are under observation in the state.


Keralam has tested 3716 people. India, by yesterday has tested 14514 people. So, 25% tests are from one single state of 35 million people. India should accelerate testing now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

KapitaanAli said:


> 12 positive cases in Keralam today. All returned from the middle east. More than 50000 are under observation in the state.
> 
> 
> Keralam has tested 3716 people. India, by yesterday has tested 14514 people. So, 25% tests are from one single state of 35 million people. India should accelerate testing now.


Remarkable statistic. So 1.3 billion people in India outside of Kerala and only 11000 of them tested.

That's 1 test per 120,000 people. Wtf is the point?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark1

masterchief_mirza said:


> Remarkable statistic. So 1.3 billion people in India outside of Kerala and only 11000 of them tested.
> 
> That's 1 test per 120,000 people. Wtf is the point?


You think China tested 1.4 b Chinese ?
Only people with suspected Chinese virus or who were in contact need to be tested. 
I think India still sends it samples for old fashioned testing and does not have focused kits for corona.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Dark1 said:


> You think China tested 1.4 b Chinese ?
> Only people with suspected Chinese virus or who were in contact need to be tested.
> I think India still sends it samples for old fashioned testing and does not have focused kits for corona.


India is not testing all suspects. India is limiting testing to those with travel history or contact history with known cases. Symptomatic patients without travel/contact history are declined for testing. This is the problem. The world realised some time ago that cases are occurring without any known chain of transmission.


----------



## Dark1

masterchief_mirza said:


> India is not testing all suspects. India is limiting testing to those with travel history or contact history with known cases. Symptomatic patients without travel/contact history are declined for testing. This is the problem. The world realised some time ago that cases are occurring without any known chain of transmission.


90 % cases are from known travel histories. Even if these are checked, India would have a good idea. But this is all theoretical as the average time between contraction of the virus and mortality is 9 days. Or the patient recovers. So this week is critical as we have reached 300 known cases . In a weeks time we will know where we stand.


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241413344554143744




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2564806757126894


----------



## Baba_Yaga

masterchief_mirza said:


> India is not testing all suspects. India is limiting testing to those with travel history or contact history with known cases. Symptomatic patients without travel/contact history are declined for testing. This is the problem. The world realised some time ago that cases are occurring without any known chain of transmission.



We currently import test kits, which cost around $100 a piece, and the testing is free, private clinics are currently not allowed to test for the virus, so we have to be selective. We don't have the money to test every other person walking around with a cold and cough. In the next week or so, several private clinics will be allowed to conduct tests, several indian private companies are also working on indigenous test kits which will cost around $10, then we can expand testing.
https://www.businesstoday.in/sector...coronavirus-for-just-rs-500/story/398604.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

masterchief_mirza said:


> India is not testing all suspects. India is limiting testing to those with travel history or contact history with known cases. Symptomatic patients without travel/contact history are declined for testing. This is the problem. The world realised some time ago that cases are occurring without any known chain of transmission.


We tested 1.6 million in a week.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Longhorn

What is the story with the Janta Curfew?
Is it for one day only this Sunday or is it everyday starting Sunday?
If it's only for one day then it isn't going to do much good.


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241572352309096448


----------



## kaykay

Longhorn said:


> What is the story with the Janta Curfew?
> Is it for one day only this Sunday or is it everyday starting Sunday?
> If it's only for one day then it isn't going to do much good.


It is for trail in a way. Modi said masses should be prepared for such moves in near future.

Anyway, total lockdown in my city. All shops/malls/transportation etc stopped. Zero movement on roads...except those in emergency services and Police.


----------



## Imran Khan

kaykay said:


> It is for trail in a way. Modi said masses should be prepared for such moves in near future.
> 
> Anyway, total lockdown in my city. All shops/malls/transportation etc stopped. Zero movement on roads...except those in emergency services and Police.


daru shop allso closed ?


----------



## kaykay

Imran Khan said:


> daru shop allso closed ?


Closed for next 10 days


----------



## Imran Khan

kaykay said:


> Closed for next 10 days


then its confirmed curfew

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Imran Khan said:


> daru shop allso closed ?



Actually, too bad... 

I m working from home from past 10 days and, my stock is finished....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

Modi ki nutanki khattum nahi huee, he is doing junta curfew today only while on Sunday nearly every business entities are closed anyways.


----------



## Imran Khan

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Actually, too bad...
> 
> I m working from home from past 10 days and, my stock is finished....


Then come here we still open.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Longhorn

kaykay said:


> It is for trail in a way. Modi said masses should be prepared for such moves in near future.
> 
> Anyway, total lockdown in my city. All shops/malls/transportation etc stopped. Zero movement on roads...except those in emergency services and Police.


My point was that one day isn't going to make a difference if the people are going to mingle the next day.
It just sounds like a stunt.


----------



## pikkuboss

Longhorn said:


> My point was that one day isn't going to make a difference if the people are going to mingle the next day.
> It just sounds like a stunt.


This is just a trial to get the idea of where we are standing also getting prepared before a complete lockdown is imposed.


----------



## kaykay

Longhorn said:


> My point was that one day isn't going to make a difference if the people are going to mingle the next day.
> It just sounds like a stunt.


India is up for a long lockdown. Railway just announced that all passenger trains are cancelled until 31st March, also many states like Punjab, Rajasthan and Karnataka announced lockdown on their own. Maharashtra will also announce lockdown by today evening.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

TN closed all it’s border

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

RPK said:


> TN closed all it’s border


Karnataka as well.


----------



## SIPRA

Raj-Hindustani said:


> I m working from home from past 10 days and, my stock is finished....



Start home brewing. This will also keep your wife busy.



kaykay said:


> Closed for next 10 days



Daaru shops may be placed in the category of pharmacies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Raj-Hindustani said:


> my stock is finished....


Stock of? I thought cows are roaming around and no one is allowed to touch them? Just give them enough water and you will fill your stock pretty soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Whats the latest position in India?


----------



## aryadravida

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Whats the latest position in India?


My hometown in South India.. extremely proud of my people

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

aryadravida said:


> My hometown in South India.. extremely proud of my people


What are the latest number of cases of detection ans deaths?


----------



## pikkuboss

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> What are the latest number of cases of detection ans deaths?


325 cases 25 cured 5 death. All India lockdown till 31st March. Train/Bus/international flights suspended.


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

jatna Lockdown is totally successful....

Follow-up, many states are declaring lockdown Delhi, UP etc....


----------



## masterchief_mirza

So Indian posters really really honestly believe the bull that the infection has not already spread to communities?

Remind us how many individuals have been tested up until this weekend. By my calculations it was around 1 in 100,000 citizens.

Just let that sink in.

Of all these folks locking down for daylight hours (as a "test" as per Modi's own words), do the geniuses here honestly believe the virus isn't already spread to multiple households? And what the heck is the point of a curfew for certain hours?? Those silent carriers will come out and mingle in the evening.

I just don't get this nonsense. It's too late for even total lockdown to have any true effect, unless you genuinely believe India has 300 infectees only. India, like Pakistan needs now to focus purely on capacity preparations for a tsunami of cases. Modi is a clever guy. He keeps his electorate stupid and happy with whatever nonsense he does. 

Daylight hours curfew for a single day as tessshhht... Seriously I'd laugh if it wasn't so deadly serious. Maybe I'll laugh anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

masterchief_mirza said:


> So Indian posters really really honestly believe the bull that the infection has not already spread to communities?
> 
> Remind us how many individuals have been tested up until this weekend. By my calculations it was around 1 in 100,000 citizens.
> 
> Just let that sink in.
> 
> Of all these folks locking down for daylight hours (as a "test" as per Modi's own words), do the geniuses here honestly believe the virus isn't already spread to multiple households? And what the heck is the point of a curfew for certain hours?? Those silent carriers will come out and mingle in the evening.
> 
> I just don't get this nonsense. It's too late for even total lockdown to have any true effect, unless you genuinely believe India has 300 infectees only. India, like Pakistan needs now to focus purely on capacity preparations for a tsunami of cases. Modi is a clever guy. He keeps his electorate stupid and happy with whatever nonsense he does.
> 
> Daylight hours curfew for a single day as tessshhht... Seriously I'd laugh if it wasn't so deadly serious. Maybe I'll laugh anyway.



Yaar, why people go and do the testing if he is good and healthy?

Even if I have fever and cough then why should I go and ask for corona testing? (I am working from home and not met to any suspected person)

As of now, India is doing the right things and testing only of those people who is coming from other countries (properly infected) or anyone came close to infected people.

India's case is just different compare to Pakistan because Pakistan needs to deal with her borders as well ( China, Iran and Afghanistan).

Pakistan needs to deal with more challenges and chances are that count will be higher than India.

it does not mean that India is not doing testing and therefore, count is less than Pakistan.

Indian Central government and states governments are going great job and taking proper steps to secure us.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aryadravida

Listen how one can ev


masterchief_mirza said:


> So Indian posters really really honestly believe the bull that the infection has not already spread to communities?
> 
> Remind us how many individuals have been tested up until this weekend. By my calculations it was around 1 in 100,000 citizens.
> 
> Just let that sink in.
> 
> Of all these folks locking down for daylight hours (as a "test" as per Modi's own words), do the geniuses here honestly believe the virus isn't already spread to multiple households? And what the heck is the point of a curfew for certain hours?? Those silent carriers will come out and mingle in the evening.
> 
> I just don't get this nonsense. It's too late for even total lockdown to have any true effect, unless you genuinely believe India has 300 infectees only. India, like Pakistan needs now to focus purely on capacity preparations for a tsunami of cases. Modi is a clever guy. He keeps his electorate stupid and happy with whatever nonsense he does.
> 
> Daylight hours curfew for a single day as tessshhht... Seriously I'd laugh if it wasn't so deadly serious. Maybe I'll laugh anyway.


You seem to be unhappy with the lesser number of cases in India compared to Pakistan...luckily Indian govt has woken up early unlike pak govt and is locking down everything until March 31st..nearly all states have announced lockdown till 31st march.
If people are really getting infected with corona they will show symptoms and they will hurry to hospitals..luckily no one till now (except for people who came from abroad) has shown such symptoms


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

*Covid-19 outbreak: India orders lockdown in 75 districts, inter-state buses cancelled till March 31*
Updated : March 22, 2020 02:59 PM IST

India has ordered a lockdown in 75 districts where positive cases of coronavirus have been reported.
Only essential services will be available in these areas.
All inter-state passenger buses will also be cancelled till March 31.








ANU SHARMA

@awnusharma

Share
suspended all passenger trains till March 31, including suburban services like local trains. All metro rail services will also be suspended till March 31. Only goods trains are allowed to run till March 31 for movement of essential supplies.

Further, Prime Minister Narendra Modi has called upon all Indians to observe a 14-hour 'Janta', or public, curfew to encourage the practice of social distancing.

Mahararashtra, the worst-affected Indian state, has shut all public places including offices and non-essential shops till March 31


https://www.cnbctv18.com/healthcare...ate-buses-cancelled-till-march-31-5532491.htm


----------



## Dark1

masterchief_mirza said:


> So Indian posters really really honestly believe the bull that the infection has not already spread to communities?
> 
> Remind us how many individuals have been tested up until this weekend. By my calculations it was around 1 in 100,000 citizens.
> 
> Just let that sink in.
> 
> Of all these folks locking down for daylight hours (as a "test" as per Modi's own words), do the geniuses here honestly believe the virus isn't already spread to multiple households? And what the heck is the point of a curfew for certain hours?? Those silent carriers will come out and mingle in the evening.
> 
> I just don't get this nonsense. It's too late for even total lockdown to have any true effect, unless you genuinely believe India has 300 infectees only. India, like Pakistan needs now to focus purely on capacity preparations for a tsunami of cases. Modi is a clever guy. He keeps his electorate stupid and happy with whatever nonsense he does.
> 
> Daylight hours curfew for a single day as tessshhht... Seriously I'd laugh if it wasn't so deadly serious. Maybe I'll laugh anyway.


Well if Indians are happy , that's what matters. Seems to piss off some people for some reason.


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Raj-Hindustani said:


> India has ordered a lockdown in 75 districts where positive cases of coronavirus have been reported.
> Only essential services will be available in these areas.


75 districts is enough you think...??


----------



## Dark1

N.Siddiqui said:


> 75 districts is enough you think...??


Districts with cases reported. It's not written in stone, can be increased as per situation. 
My district is also down till the 31st.
Its eerie, no vehicular horns blowing, no street noise. Its surreal. 
The Chinese have really brought the movies home to the world.


----------



## aryadravida

N.Siddiqui said:


> 75 districts is enough you think...??


That is the list given by central govt to the respective states....14 states have today decided to lock down their states...soon more states will follow...thanks for your concern...and I hope you will pressurise Imran khan to shutdown Pakistan just as Modi is ordering states in India.


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Dark1 said:


> Districts with cases reported. It's not written in stone, can be increased as per situation.
> My district is also down till the 31st.
> Its eerie, no vehicular horns blowing, no street noise. Its surreal.
> The Chinese have really brought the movies home to the world.




Seen some vids of people thronging railway stations in Mumbai and in other large towns and going to their villages and smaller towns, of yesterday...that look outrageous. And must be in lacs/millions...and this can spread the COVID-19 to villages and small towns.

And since they are not tested and the incubation period of Virus at 15 days max...they carry huge risks. Should have been asked to stay at their place of work...enforced.


----------



## aryadravida

Dark1 said:


> Districts with cases reported. It's not written in stone, can be increased as per situation.
> My district is also down till the 31st.
> Its eerie, no vehicular horns blowing, no street noise. Its surreal.
> The Chinese have really brought the movies home to the world.


I felt the same when I went out a few minutes back...it's like a ghost town...I.am.from telangana..our state is going to be locked down from tomorrow till 31st of March.
But I am really happy with the way we Indians have been responding...till yesterday I never thought people will cooperate with govt in such a manner..it shows that people here can be moulded into good citizens



N.Siddiqui said:


> Seen some vids of people thronging railway stations in Mumbai and in other large towns and going to their villages and smaller towns, of yesterday...that look outrageous. And must be in lacs/millions...and this can spread the COVID-19 to villages and small towns.
> 
> And since they are not tested and the incubation period of Virus at 15 days max...they carry huge risks. Should have been asked to stay at their place of work...enforced.


Thankfully nearly all states will be locked down from tomorrow...this lock Down will continue at least for 2 weeks...Thankfully summer has set in India unlike Pakistan and apart from 5 to 6 members no one who didn't have travelling to abroad history recently hasn't contacted with corona till now...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

aryadravida said:


> and I hope you will pressurise Imran khan to shutdown Pakistan just as Modi is ordering states in India.




thanks for the sarcasm...Pakistanis and Indians are good at pointing fingers to each others, let it be...might work as well.

Criticism is good...Indians gets triggered more/easily. Pakistanis can take it more as per my observation and of many others.

https://www.dawn.com/news/1537336

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241655157856690176


----------



## aryadravida

N.Siddiqui said:


> thanks for the sarcasm...Pakistanis and Indians are good at pointing fingers to each others, let it be...might work as well.
> 
> Criticism is good...Indians gets triggered more/easily. Pakistanis can take it more as per my observation and of many others.
> 
> https://www.dawn.com/news/1537336


Pakistanis seem to be more relaxed...last time I checked the pak corona figures on dawn this morning it was 645...now it shot upto 757...What's going on mate?the situation is turning dangerous....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

aryadravida said:


> Pakistanis seem to be more relaxed...last time I checked the pak corona figures on dawn this morning it was 645...now it shot upto 757...What's going on mate?the situation is turning dangerous....




Lockdown in Sindh for 15 days. Karachi is more susceptible to cases and spread too, many migrants from other areas of country, but they are not going to their native villages...this is a good thing.

70 new cases in Punjab spiked up the numbers, 4 deaths so far...few recovered, all is not well...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

aryadravida said:


> Listen how one can ev
> 
> You seem to be unhappy with the lesser number of cases in India compared to Pakistan...luckily Indian govt has woken up early unlike pak govt and is locking down everything until March 31st..nearly all states have announced lockdown till 31st march.
> If people are really getting infected with corona they will show symptoms and they will hurry to hospitals..luckily no one till now (except for people who came from abroad) has shown such symptoms


Bhai how have India woken up early? Are you having a laugh?

You're basing the current protocol on a VASTLY UNDERESTIMATED INFECTION RATE. 

Why is it UNDERESTIMATED? Because of the rubbish testing criteria used hitherto. You're failing to understand the link between testing and containment and further management. The test results guide management. But since you've missed cases by the shed load, this patchwork and incomplete approach to lockdown won't work. 

Anyway, as some posters have suggested, why should I bother? I suspect many Indians wouldn't waste their breath in this way.



aryadravida said:


> Pakistanis seem to be more relaxed...last time I checked the pak corona figures on dawn this morning it was 645...now it shot upto 757...What's going on mate?the situation is turning dangerous....


Far better that the population gets the message that this is serious than have our government under-test or hide cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

I hope the lockdown works for India.

Here In Sindh lockdown will start at 1200 am.


----------



## N.Siddiqui

masterchief_mirza said:


> Bhai how have India woken up early? Are you having a laugh?
> 
> You're basing the current protocol on a VASTLY UNDERESTIMATED INFECTION RATE.
> 
> Why is it UNDERESTIMATED? Because of the rubbish testing criteria used hitherto. You're failing to understand the link between testing and containment and further management. The test results guide management. But since you've missed cases by the shed load, this patchwork and incomplete approach to lockdown won't work.
> 
> Anyway, as some posters have suggested, why should I bother? I suspect many Indians wouldn't waste their breath in this way.
> 
> 
> Far better that the population gets the message that this is serious than have our government under-test or hide cases.



...this looks and sounds horrendous. Pandemic and Endemic...

Corona
*300-500 Million cases of Corona by July if India doesnt act with urgency warns expert*


----------



## Dark1

N.Siddiqui said:


> ...this looks and sounds horrendous. Pandemic and Endemic...
> 
> Corona
> *300-500 Million cases of Corona by July if India doesnt act with urgency warns expert*


Sounds alarming. He must be a highly expert guy.


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Dark1 said:


> Sounds alarming. He must be a highly expert guy.



Indians will dismiss it as sickular Congress media propaganda...

Isn't Mojo a leftist liberal channel...hated by the Sanghis.

Videos are showing error here, opening in YouTube.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark1

N.Siddiqui said:


> Indians will dismiss it as sickular Congress media propaganda...
> 
> Isn't Mojo a leftist liberal channel...hated by the Sanghis.


The interviewer is barkha dutt, a committed leftist. In ndtv she had a prominent position but became a burden with her blunders. After a few years in the wilderness , she had started this channel , which is unknown to most. 
And married to a Kashmiri Muslim , so suspect in eyes of the right wing.


----------



## aryadravida

Dark1 said:


> The interviewer is barkha dutt, a committed leftist. In ndtv she had a prominent position but became a burden with her blunders. After a few years in the wilderness , she had started this channel , which is unknown to most.
> And married to a Kashmiri Muslim , so suspect in eyes of the right wing.


That fellow is saying 30 to 50 crore people will be infected with corona in India...is he joking?or was he thinking govt will be sleeping till then?


----------



## CrazyZ

*India reports seventh death as coronavirus cases reach 360*
By
Tehelka Web Desk
-
March 22, 2020


India on Sunday reported three more deaths due to Covid-19 as the total death toll reaches seven and the number of Coronavirus cases reaches 360.

Maharashtra has the highest number of cases, followed by Kerala, Delhi, Uttar Pradesh and Karnataka.

Gujarat reported its first death due to Covid-19 as 69 years old male patient died at Surat hospital.

The country on Sunday observed unprecedented shutdown ‘Janta Curfew’, called by Prime Minister Narendra Modi, to stop the spread of Coronavirus disease.

PM Modi thanked the people for expressing gratitude towards those who are at the forefront of the battle against Coronavirus.

“The country thanked each person who led the fight against the Coronavirus. Many thanks to the countrymen,” PM Modi tweeted.

Indian Railways has cancelled all the passenger trains till March 31 to curb the spread of Coronavirus.

Many states have also taken the decision to lockdown till March 31.

http://tehelka.com/india-reports-seventh-death-as-coronavirus-cases-reaches-360/

I don't think this virus is any more deadly in India then it is in Pakistan. India has more double the confirmed corona virus deaths than Pakistan does.......to me this suggests that India had more than double the amount of infected.


----------



## aryadravida

CrazyZ said:


> *India reports seventh death as coronavirus cases reach 360*
> By
> Tehelka Web Desk
> -
> March 22, 2020
> 
> 
> India on Sunday reported three more deaths due to Covid-19 as the total death toll reaches seven and the number of Coronavirus cases reaches 360.
> 
> Maharashtra has the highest number of cases, followed by Kerala, Delhi, Uttar Pradesh and Karnataka.
> 
> Gujarat reported its first death due to Covid-19 as 69 years old male patient died at Surat hospital.
> 
> The country on Sunday observed unprecedented shutdown ‘Janta Curfew’, called by Prime Minister Narendra Modi, to stop the spread of Coronavirus disease.
> 
> PM Modi thanked the people for expressing gratitude towards those who are at the forefront of the battle against Coronavirus.
> 
> “The country thanked each person who led the fight against the Coronavirus. Many thanks to the countrymen,” PM Modi tweeted.
> 
> Indian Railways has cancelled all the passenger trains till March 31 to curb the spread of Coronavirus.
> 
> Many states have also taken the decision to lockdown till March 31.
> 
> http://tehelka.com/india-reports-seventh-death-as-coronavirus-cases-reaches-360/
> 
> I don't think this virus is any more deadly in India then it is in Pakistan. India has more double the confirmed corona virus deaths than Pakistan does.......to me this suggests that India had more than double the amount of infected.


Ohoo...nice observation...you no need to wait for long..Another 2 weeks and we will know which country is standing where...once the deaths and the number of patients increase , no govt can hide the actual figure...for the time being we trust the number that is given to us by our govt


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Breaking News!

All domestic flights are suspended from Tomorrow mid night.... (all trains service are already suspended).

Now, Approx 100 millions are lockdown in India and all major transport services are suspended.

*Declared curfew in Punjab & Maharashtra..*

*Total cases: 415*


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242085375981441025


----------



## Taimoor Khan

BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242085375981441025




Indian establishment is clearly bullsh****. There is no way a third world country like India with billion plus people got only 443 case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Taimoor Khan said:


> Indian establishment is clearly bullsh****. There is no way a third world country like India with billion plus people got only 443 case.


Let them do it. They are making a problem for them selves. They cannot hide it.


----------



## Dark1

aryadravida said:


> Ohoo...nice observation...you no need to wait for long..Another 2 weeks and we will know which country is standing where...once the deaths and the number of patients increase , no govt can hide the actual figure...for the time being we trust the number that is given to us by our govt


Not so simple , though it's a good indicator.


Taimoor Khan said:


> Indian establishment is clearly bullsh****. There is no way a third world country like India with billion plus people got only 443 case.


The average infection to death of vulnerable people is 9 days as per the Chinese experience. So by end of the week , we will have a clearer picture where we stand. 
Since all western news agencies are referring to India's medical infrastructure as crumbling , the future looks bleak. Another matter that the highly sturdy western medical infrastructure is leading to 100s of deaths everyday.


----------



## agamdilawari

Taimoor Khan said:


> Indian establishment is clearly bullsh****. There is no way a third world country like India with billion plus people got only 443 case.



Indian ain't a dictatorship or one party state. Every development, small or big is covered and a mountain is made out of a molehill every freaking time bcz both BJP and Congress have their stooges in media who are ready to bite whenever opposition's govt come in power.

Coming onto Covid-19, let me quote you an example. An Air India pilot(a very dear friend of mine) flew his flight from Australia to Delhi. Upon landing, he went through Thermal Checks at IGI...he turned out ok. When he reached home, he got a call from a lady who identified herself as an employee from Health Ministry. She asked him to save that number bcz as a precaution she will be calling him everyday for next 14 days just to make sure his health doesn't deteriorate or incase he develop any symptoms of Corona. And this I m talking about 2nd week of February when there were negligible cases of Covid-19 in India and it was limited to just Kerela.

You get it now ? Indian govt has been on war-footing when it comes to Covid-19 since start of Feb when cases started coming out just in Kerela. Credit should be given where its due.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Dark1 said:


> The average infection to death of vulnerable people is 9 days as per the Chinese experience. So by end of the week , we will have a clearer picture where we stand.
> Since all western news agencies are referring to India's medical infrastructure as crumbling , the future looks bleak. Another matter that the highly sturdy western medical infrastructure is leading to 100s of deaths everyday.



Indian establishments is clearly hiding the true extent of fatalities. India "officially" got around half the number as Pakistan of infected people yet in Pakistan there are 6 fatalities reported as oppose to 7 in India. This all doesn't add up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa

Taimoor Khan said:


> Indian establishments is clearly hiding the true extent of fatalities. India "officially" got around half the number as Pakistan of infected people yet in Pakistan there are 6 fatalities reported as oppose to 7 in India. This all doesn't add up.



I can understand the "Pain".

Well, Lets wait for a week. After 10 days, if the deaths skyrocket you will know that stats were indeed wrong.
You cant hide public deaths.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dark1

Taimoor Khan said:


> Indian establishments is clearly hiding the true extent of fatalities. India "officially" got around half the number as Pakistan of infected people yet in Pakistan there are 6 fatalities reported as oppose to 7 in India. This all doesn't add up.


Pakistan with double the number of infected as India has number of dead data not matching the rest of the world.
Number of deaths is 2 to 3 % of infected globally.
So Pakistan with only 6 dead from 800 infected as per official figures is at just 0.75 % . India is at 2 % .


----------



## Taimoor Khan

agamdilawari said:


> Indian ain't a dictatorship or one party state. Every development, small or big is covered and a mountain is made out of a molehill every freaking time bcz both BJP and Congress have their stooges in media who are ready to bite whenever opposition's govt come in power.
> 
> Coming onto Covid-19, let me quote you an example. An Air India pilot(a very friend of mine) flew his flight from Australia to Delhi. Upon landing, he went through Thermal Checks at IGI...he turned out ok. When he reached home, he got a call from a lady who identified herself as an employee from Health Ministry. She asked him to save that number bcz as a precaution she will be calling him everyday for next 14 days just to make sure his health doesn't deteriorate or incase he develop any symptoms of Corona. And this I m talking about 2nd week of February when there were negligible cases of Covid-19 in Indian and it was limited to just Kerela.
> 
> You get it now ? Indian govt has been on war-footing when it comes to Covid-19 since start of Feb when cases started coming out in Kerela. Credit should be given where its due.




Pakistan got "officially" around 800 reported infected cases while India, a billion plus third world poor country got only around half of the figure!! YET, Pakistan has got 6 fatalities up till now while India 7. All these things are not adding up.

These things are mainly getting reported by media world wide, and every tom dick and harry knows that Indian establishment tightly control the Indian media. The penetration and hold over state institutions by Indian intelligence agencies is absolutely firm.


https://www.dawn.com/news/1542664/p...lages-as-coronavirus-measures-take-heavy-toll
*Poor Indians flee to villages as coronavirus measures take heavy toll *
ReutersMarch 21, 2020











REALLY???? Only 400 Infections all across India?

World is not stupid mate. This aint Bollywood. This is real world.



भारतम् said:


> I can understand the "Pain".
> 
> Well, Lets wait for a week. After 10 days, if the deaths skyrocket you will know that stats were indeed wrong.
> You cant hide public deaths.



Its a concern, a country trying to fool world , housing billion plus people , just for the image sake, while first world countries got more infected people!!!

Get off your high horses you morons, world will eventually have to forcefully quarantine you lot if you don't act and stop living in your Bollywood nonsense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Taimoor Khan said:


> Pakistan got "officially" around 800 reported infected cases while India, a billion plus third world poor country got only around half of the figure!! YET, Pakistan has got 6 fatalities up till now while India 7. All these things are not adding up.
> 
> These things are mainly getting reported by media world wide, and every tom dick and harry knows that Indian establishment tightly control the Indian media. The penetration and hold over state institutions by Indian intelligence agencies is absolutely firm.
> 
> 
> https://www.dawn.com/news/1542664/p...lages-as-coronavirus-measures-take-heavy-toll
> *Poor Indians flee to villages as coronavirus measures take heavy toll *
> ReutersMarch 21, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REALLY???? Only 400 Infections all across India?
> 
> World is not stupid mate. This aint Bollywood. This is real world.
> 
> 
> 
> Its a concern, a country trying to fool world , housing billion plus people , just for the image sake, while first world countries got more infected people!!!
> 
> Get off your high horses you morons, world will eventually have to forcefully quarantine you lot if you don't act and stop living in your Bollywood nonsense.




You looks me frustrated because Pakistan count is high and Imran is getting failed to protect own people. Taking very late decision and also afraid to take any decision.

Leave Indian on their situation And concentrate on Pakistan situation.....

Modi and Indian governments are doing great job as of now, all are fighting against virus and not against each others......


----------



## Smarana Mitra

Taimoor Khan said:


> Indian establishment is clearly bullsh****. There is no way a third world country like India with billion plus people got only 443 case.


Over 40 people infected are foreigners who came to India on tourism. So, Indian infection had been relatively low. It may be for to better screening by government, better climate or simply higher immunity amongst Indians due to complex racial structure


----------



## Dark1

Smarana Mitra said:


> Over 40 people infected are foreigners who came to India on tourism. So, Indian infection had been relatively low. It may be for to better screening by government, better climate or simply higher immunity amongst Indians due to complex racial structure


Too early to conclude as the whole sub continent is showing low figures. 
A weeks time , we will know where we stand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Dark1 said:


> Pakistan with double the number of infected as India has number of dead data not matching the rest of the world.
> Number of deaths is 2 to 3 % of infected globally.
> So Pakistan with only 6 dead from 800 infected as per official figures is at just 0.75 % . India is at 2 % .




India is a billion plus people with most of people cant even defecate in dignity!! Clearly Indian establishment is hiding the true extent of infection in India.

While in Pakistan we were making the Resochin (Chloroquine) long before this outbreak, while rest of the world banned it. we shipped in bulk to China to save lots of lives there. While the west and American government and their health agencies are bickering about the lawful use of Chloroquine, we are administrating the medicine to our infected one without exception. I have confirmed this with few doctors back home. And that why is our mortality rate is down, all thanks to Allah, and no non sense approach.


----------



## Dark1

Taimoor Khan said:


> India is a billion plus people with most of people cant even defecate in dignity!! Clearly Indian establishment is hiding the true extent of infection in India.
> 
> While in Pakistan we were making the Resochin (Chloroquine) long before this outbreak, while rest of the world banned it. we shipped in bulk to China to save lots of lives there. While the west and American government and their health agencies are bickering about the lawful use of Chloroquine, we are administrating the medicine to our infected one without exception. I have confirmed this with few doctors back home. And that why is our mortality rate is down, all thanks to Allah, and no non sense approach.


Impressive.You are clearly a great people.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Raj-Hindustani said:


> You looks me frustrated because Pakistan count is high and Imran is getting failed to protect own people. Taking very late decision and also afraid to take any decision.
> 
> Leave Indian on their situation And concentrate on Pakistan situation.....
> 
> Modi and Indian governments are doing great job as of now, all are fighting against virus and not against each others......




I am laughing at Indian government and its establishment. *INDIA GOT MORE DEATHS THEN PAKISTAN*!!! Let that sink in. Modi is clearly lieing to its people and more worryingly to the rest of the world.



Dark1 said:


> Impressive.You are clearly a great people.



Don't worry about us, now chop chop and inform the world about India true situation so you can be helped. Hiding the true extent just for some stupid "image building" will not last. India got full potential to be long term nuisance for the world , just because of the sheer number of people and Indian immigrants all over the world. India is a third world country, it doent have the resources like China to fight it alone and contain it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Taimoor Khan said:


> I am laughing at Indian government and its establishment. *INDIA GOT MORE DEATHS THEN PAKISTAN*!!! Let that sink in. Modi is clearly lieing to its people and more worryingly to the rest of the world.




Yaar, why people go and do the testing if he is good and healthy?

Even if I have fever and cough then why should I go and ask for corona testing? (I am working from home and not met to any suspected person)

As of now, India is doing the right things and testing only of those people who is coming from other countries (properly infected) or anyone came close to infected people.

India's case is just different compare to Pakistan because Pakistan needs to deal with her borders as well ( China, Iran and Afghanistan).

Pakistan needs to deal with more challenges and chances are that count will be higher than India.

it does not mean that India is not doing testing and therefore, count is less than Pakistan.

Indian Central government and states governments are going great job and taking proper steps to secure us.


Taimoor Khan said:


> India is a billion plus people with most of people cant even defecate in dignity!! Clearly Indian establishment is hiding the true extent of infection in India.
> 
> While in Pakistan we were making the Resochin (Chloroquine) long before this outbreak, while rest of the world banned it. we shipped in bulk to China to save lots of lives there. While the west and American government and their health agencies are bickering about the lawful use of Chloroquine, we are administrating the medicine to our infected one without exception. I have confirmed this with few doctors back home. And that why is our mortality rate is down, all thanks to Allah, and no non sense approach.



Imran khan is totally failed if you ask me...

He was seating idle and didn't plan anything even your borders are more unsecured compare to India.

Due to political reason, he abandon the students in China to show the loyalty with China but other hand, once he permitted to allow own people from Iran. He didn't plan anything.(Agreed, Iran was forcing, even)

The quarantine facility was provided too worst and even if there 50 people were infected then most properly they would have infected more then 200 people in the same quarantine facility.

before talk about defecate in dignity, you need to check status of Pakistanis as well... Thank you.


----------



## Areesh

Taimoor Khan said:


> Pakistan got "officially" around 800 reported infected cases while India, a billion plus third world poor country got only around half of the figure!! YET, Pakistan has got 6 fatalities up till now while India 7. All these things are not adding up.
> 
> These things are mainly getting reported by media world wide, and every tom dick and harry knows that Indian establishment tightly control the Indian media. The penetration and hold over state institutions by Indian intelligence agencies is absolutely firm.
> 
> 
> https://www.dawn.com/news/1542664/p...lages-as-coronavirus-measures-take-heavy-toll
> *Poor Indians flee to villages as coronavirus measures take heavy toll *
> ReutersMarch 21, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REALLY???? Only 400 Infections all across India?
> 
> World is not stupid mate. This aint Bollywood. This is real world.
> 
> 
> 
> Its a concern, a country trying to fool world , housing billion plus people , just for the image sake, while first world countries got more infected people!!!
> 
> Get off your high horses you morons, world will eventually have to forcefully quarantine you lot if you don't act and stop living in your Bollywood nonsense.



Don't doubt Indians bro

Who knows corona in India might have died after watching this and stop infecting Indians


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241770465820938240

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark1

This is better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Dark1 said:


> This is better.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Smarana Mitra said:


> Over 40 people infected are foreigners who came to India on tourism. So, Indian infection had been relatively low. It may be for to better screening by government, better climate or simply higher immunity amongst Indians due to complex racial structure



You already have more deaths then Pakistan , let that sink in.


----------



## KapitaanAli

Really? Comparing number of deaths while not even ten people are dead in either countries, officially? Imagine the desperation.

How about another statistic? India has tested 15000-20000 people by now, and ~500 are positive. Pakistan has tested 2000-2500 people and ~900 are positive. Wonder who's hiding what.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Smarana Mitra

Taimoor Khan said:


> You already have more deaths then Pakistan , let that sink in.


Pakistan doesn't even have testing facility. So, even if 100 people die from Covid19, there is no way to know the cause of death


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Yaar, why people go and do the testing if he is good and healthy?
> 
> Even if I have fever and cough then why should I go and ask for corona testing? (I am working from home and not met to any suspected person)
> 
> As of now, India is doing the right things and testing only of those people who is coming from other countries (properly infected) or anyone came close to infected people.
> 
> India's case is just different compare to Pakistan because Pakistan needs to deal with her borders as well ( China, Iran and Afghanistan).
> 
> Pakistan needs to deal with more challenges and chances are that count will be higher than India.
> 
> it does not mean that India is not doing testing and therefore, count is less than Pakistan.
> 
> Indian Central government and states governments are going great job and taking proper steps to secure us.
> 
> 
> Imran khan is totally failed if you ask me...
> 
> He was seating idle and didn't plan anything even your borders are more unsecured compare to India.
> 
> Due to political reason, he abandon the students in China to show the loyalty with China but other hand, once he permitted to allow own people from Iran. He didn't plan anything.(Agreed, Iran was forcing, even)
> 
> The quarantine facility was provided too worst and even if there 50 people were infected then most properly they would have infected more then 200 people in the same quarantine facility.
> 
> before talk about defecate in dignity, you need to check status of Pakistanis as well... Thank you.




IK is doing the right thing with right balance.

While Modi is utter failure. Not doing anything, not coming to media and tell his nation as to what is going on and what is his strategy. There are more deaths in India then in Pakistan.

Modi for stupid reasons of optics tried to evacuate Indians from the epicentre in China while now stopping own Indian citizens to enter India from rest of the world!! How pathetic! Cant even do petty geopolitics properly! While Pakistan decision not to bring home Pakistanis from China was spot no. None of them died and Chinese president Xi personally took responsibility for the well being of Pakistani students! This is called real geopolitics with proper results! Not a single case of infections in Pakistan is reported from China! while most of our cases case from Iran and due to the sectarian unfortunate reason, government options there were very limited.


As for the defecation, it is a fact. India with billion plus people , majority of them living below poverty line, it has to report the true extent of infection, its no time of Bollywood non sense or "Go Corona Go" mantra. India has full potential to sustain this disease for a long time and become a nuisance of the rest of the world, it neither has resources to fight and contain this virus on its own. It will need help.



Smarana Mitra said:


> Pakistan doesn't even have testing facility. So, even if 100 people die from Covid19, there is no way to know the cause of death




WTF are you talking about you rat? Even WHO mentioned that Pakistan got testing facilities. WHO actually admitted Pakistan response is exemplary.

Worry about your shithole of a country son.



Areesh said:


> Don't doubt Indians bro
> 
> Who knows corona in India might have died after watching this and stop infecting Indians
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241770465820938240




Kid you not, this is India's federal minister of finance !! The one running the country economy!! Absolute retards


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241788676268535809


They can go and screw themselves, but the problem is, due their Bollywood nature of whole freaking establishment, who consider themselves as some first world country, these morons will sustain the disease for a very long time to come due to their sheer numbers, where the global focus should be to get ride of it asap. These fkers are not even reporting their true numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Raj-Hindustani said:


> two people are foreigner and most are 60+ olders (Age).



Yes Einstein, that is the situation in every nation and every country, most deaths are indeed among the elderly.




Raj-Hindustani said:


> Best decision, no student is infected and all are healthy in India. we don't depends on other to take care own people and says, we don't have facility and we can't take care own people.



Quote me full you moron, there was bit that went missing from your reply where Modi is stopping all the Indians from abroad to come back to their country.

Hell you clearly do need help, you are third world bunghole, act your status kid, otherwise you will become a huge nuisance for the rest of the world.


----------



## aryadravida

Taimoor Khan said:


> Indian establishments is clearly hiding the true extent of fatalities. India "officially" got around half the number as Pakistan of infected people yet in Pakistan there are 6 fatalities reported as oppose to 7 in India. This all doesn't add up.


Because it's summer in India..temperatures all across India have almost reached 35 degrees...whereas Pakistan is at the end of winter...
At this hour the temperatures in different cities of Pakistan is something like this:
Quetta - 12 degrees( tomorrow afternoon -17 degrees)
Karachi- 24( tomorrow afternoon - 25)
Lahore 23 degrees(tomorrow afteenoon-24)
Peshawar 18 degrees(tomorrow afternoon 18ndegrees
Islamabad -23 degrees(tomorrow afternoon - 17 degrees)
Majority of the Indian cities started recording late 20s and early 30s by March first...that is the major difference between Pakistan and India 
Lets not forget the Iran's border with pak


----------



## Taimoor Khan

aryadravida said:


> Because it's summer in India..temperatures all across India have almost reached 35 degrees...whereas Pakistan is at the end of winter...
> At this hour the temperatures in different cities of Pakistan is something like this:
> Quetta - 12 degrees( tomorrow afternoon -17 degrees)
> Karachi- 24( tomorrow afternoon - 25)
> Lahore 23 degrees(tomorrow afteenoon-24)
> Peshawar 18 degrees(tomorrow afternoon 18ndegrees
> Islamabad -23 degrees(tomorrow afternoon - 17 degrees)
> Majority of the Indian cities started recording late 20s and early 30s by March first...that is the major difference between Pakistan and India
> Lets not forget the Iran's border with pak




Karachi is 30 degree plus and where the most of returnees from Iran are coming from. The summer effect will take place when the temperature will reach around 40 and plus and we have not reached that point yet. Atleast two weeks away in case of Pakistan as April is really hot there.


----------



## aryadravida

Taimoor Khan said:


> Karachi is 30 degree plus and where the most of returnees from Iran are coming from. The summer effect will take place when the temperature will reach around 40 and plus and we have not reached that point yet. Atleast two weeks away in case of Pakistan as April is really hot there.


No ...Karachi hasn't yet hit 30 degrees..I saw the weather forecast and it will hit 30 degrees on the coming Sunday.. that is 29th of March...my town here in South India touched 30 degrees by March first...heat doesn't stop the spread but it will definitely kill the virus in lesser time compared to a colder place...that is the reason we have fewer cases...


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Raj-Hindustani said:


> At least our PM go to countries and don't beg and also wait for donations from someone. All you testing equipments are recently donated by Japan and China...
> 
> So pls, point fingers when you country is capable enough.
> 
> If we are a third world country then what should called if a country beg every times?
> 
> Sorry, you are only asking these things from my end.
> 
> Again, come to actual topic and don't troll... Thanks




You country has been the highest receiver of USAID anywhere in the world! Lets not get started there.

The point is, Indian establishment is clearly hiding the true extent of the infection among its population, where all health experts around the world are warning about India. Modi needs to come out in open and ask for world help coz with 1 billion plus people, with poverty and what not, India will become a huge burden to the world.


----------



## Chanakyaa

Taimoor Khan said:


> You country has been the highest receiver of USAID anywhere in the world! Lets not get started there.
> 
> The point is, Indian establishment is clearly hiding the true extent of the infection among its population, where all health experts around the world are warning about India. Modi needs to come out in open and ask for world help coz with 1 billion plus people, with poverty and what not, India will become a huge burden to the world.



Did u see the numbers when compared in the case of France and Italy ? Is France lying as well ?


----------



## Taimoor Khan

aryadravida said:


> No ...Karachi hasn't yet hit 30 degrees..I saw the weather forecast and it will hit 30 degrees on the coming Sunday.. that is 29th of March...my town here in South India touched 30 degrees by March first...heat doesn't stop the spread but it will definitely kill the virus in lesser time compared to a colder place...that is the reason we have fewer cases...



I am sure I have seen Karachi hit 30 degrees in recent days. The magic number I heard is 27 degrees. We have to wait till April when it become furnace type of environment in Pakistan what we call "Luu" in Urdu.



चाणक्य said:


> Did u see the numbers when compared in the case of France and Italy ? Is France lying as well ?




They are first world countries with fraction of population, are you telling me India got less infection then these countries?


----------



## Chanakyaa

Taimoor Khan said:


> They are first world countries with fraction of population, are you telling me India got less infection then these countries?



Im not telling you anything, its you getting butthurt and comparing India vs Pakistan even in case of "deaths" as if its a war and a sense of price is involved over who looses more.

Wake up.

Just wait for 10 days, and If India is indeed lying you will see mass fatalities, no one can hide with Crores of Smartphones and all connected to Internet.


----------



## pak-marine

shameless- immoral thread , laughing and chest thumping at each others corona losses

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

Today’s count 100+ total 504 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242138321259659264

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masterchief_mirza

चाणक्य said:


> Did u see the numbers when compared in the case of France and Italy ? Is France lying as well ?


The point being made in a somewhat obtuse manner is about testing rates. Every European nation is testing at a far higher rate than Hindustan. This leads to an underestimated positivity rate in India.


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242014530617495552


----------



## Aryan0395

RPK said:


> Today’s count 100+ total 504


No, its at 476.


----------



## RPK

Aryan0395 said:


> No, its at 476.



https://www.covid19india.org/
Acive 469 total 503


----------



## KapitaanAli

Keralam had 28 positives today, 25 of whom are from Dubai.

Who will hit century first?


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242093677763121152

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CONNAN

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241627957640040449
*Meanwhile Our own share of Idiots below post *

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241977815848775682*
Sorry but I feel idiots like these deserved to be purged

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## letsrock

CONNAN said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241627957640040449
> *Meanwhile Our own share of Idiots below post *
> 
> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241977815848775682*
> Sorry but I feel idiots like these deserved to be purged



No they are not idiots per se. Most of them look quiet healthy both physically and mentally. It is india that is sick and indian nationalism which makes these people mentally sick. They are acting based on their PM tweet "ghanti bajao" to show support for health supporters so corona goes away. You cant solve it without solving India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Longhorn




----------



## Amaa'n

BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242014530617495552


they did....3 months ago India stopped exporting PPEs and withheld stock...PPE shortage is a global dilemma and no one had enough stock at this massive scale.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## letsrock

What kind of sadist PM keep asking his citizens one of the poorest in the world, whose daily life is full of tribulations, to do this gimmicks like "ghanti bajao". He did the same in case of demonitization - it was far worse. But for bigoted indian middle class these gimmicks give them some resemblance to far successful countries even if it is just a pathetic imitation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> they did....3 months ago India stopped exporting PPEs and withheld stock...PPE shortage is a globa dilemma has no one had enough stock at this massive scale.....



Yes they did a ban.
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...thing-amid-coronavirus-outbreak-idUSKBN1ZU20A

But the intention of their ban was not to stock pile for them selves but to make China suffer.

Their govt never placed an order for stock pile of PPE at first and producers sighting ban reduced the production.

Plus there was an investigation of some corruption of delay to place order to give it to favored companies.

This story appeared few days back on few Indian news outlets but was suppressed.

*Investigation: Coronavirus gear supply for Indian health workers clouded by allegations of govt 'malintention' *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

Coronavirus: 2 more deaths as new cases surge by 99; total now 498
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...-by-99-total-now-498/articleshow/74783732.cms


----------



## BHarwana

*Exports ban ties hands of N95 mask producers*

https://m.economictimes.com/news/ec...f-n95-mask-producers/articleshow/74091865.cms


----------



## Amaa'n

BHarwana said:


> Yes they did a ban.
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...thing-amid-coronavirus-outbreak-idUSKBN1ZU20A
> 
> But the intention of their ban was not to stock pile for them selves but to make China suffer.
> 
> Their govt never placed an order for stock pile of PPE at first and producers sighting ban reduced the production.
> 
> Plus there was an investigation of some corruption of delay to place order to give it to favored companies.
> 
> This story appeared few days back on few Indian news outlets but was suppressed.
> 
> *Investigation: Coronavirus gear supply for Indian health workers clouded by allegations of govt 'malintention' *


baniyas wanted not only China to suffer but intended to sell later at higher price.....I can't give more details on this PPE story....my apologies....you are right to an extent but that wasn't the hole story

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

Indian govt some how was reluctant in taking crutial decisions is making its life more difficult. I think India wants to spread the virus. It may be a conspiracy but there are few things which I came across during Delhi genocide which gave a hint about RSS intentions. I will try to find them and post them.



Foxtrot Alpha said:


> baniyas wanted not only China to suffer but intended to sell later at higher price.....I can't give more details on this PPE story....my apologies....you are right to an extent but that wasn't the hole story


No problem I understand. I will give you one reference though when I find it. It not news but a chatter I intercepted.

@Foxtrot Alpha India might have found a way to solve this problem. I cannot say clearly what their intentions are but RSS circles are pursuing this third child policy quite intensely. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132613633807069184

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CONNAN

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242160092763418624
*Supply of Body Coveralls from indigenous manufacturers commenced*

*It is unfortunate that certain sections of the media are spreading misinformation on the efforts of the Government in augmenting the supplies of Body Coveralls, N-95 Masks, and 2-ply/3-ply Surgical Masks required for healthcare professionals dealing COVID-19 cases. Since Body Coveralls (PPE) is a specialized protective suit meant for high level of protection to the health professionals, it has stringent technical requirements as prescribed by Ministry of Health & Family Welfare.*

Over the last 45 days, Ministries of Health & Family Welfare and Textiles are attempting to locate adequate number of sources who can produce and supply the requirement of Body Coveralls for the government. During the last week of January 2020, the technical standard for the Coveralls was prescribed as per WHO class-3 exposure pressure in accordance with ISO 16003 or its equivalent. 

Such materials are manufactured by a few international companies, who expressed their inability to supply on account of a complete glut in stocks and ban of exports by the source countries. Only a limited quantity was offered and procured by the procurement organization of the Ministry of Health & Family Welfare. Starting from 30th January, wide outreach has been attempted through various meetings and interactions with the Chambers of Commerce variousTextiles Associations, medical textiles manufacturers and suppliers; in inviting a higher participation of the suchmanufacturers having adequate capacity to partner with the government and offer their proto-types for testing. M/s HLL Lifecare Limited is the designated single-window procurement agency for the hospitals and healthcare organisations under the Ministry of Health & Family Welfare, Government of India. 

Five indigenous manufacturers came forward and offered fabric proto-types for testing at the accredited laboratory of South India Textiles research association (SITRA) at Coimbatore. All these attempts were directed at indigenous development of manufacturing sources as international supplies could not be possible. The testing was done at SITRA between 2ndFebruary to 25th February 2020, and the results of the fabric samples were referred to the technical experts to consider and decide on the technical requirements for COVID-19, considering the information on nature and characteristics of SARS-COVID-2 virus known by to the medical experts.

Ministry of Health & Family Welfare finalised the technical requirement on 2nd March 2020, based on the indigenous availability of materials and the technical requirement for a high level of protection of the healthcare professionals who would deal with the COVID-19 cases, in consultation with medical experts in the field. The specification was published on the official website of HLL Lifecare Ltd on 5th March 2020, inviting manufacturers having adequate capability to participate in the procurement process. 

So far, proto type garments of six Indian manufacturers have passed the prescribed tests conducted at SITRA, and two more manufacturers are forthcoming as on date. In addition, more and more manufacturers have been invited to offer their proto type samples, and come forward to meet the requirement of the government. It is for information of all that the technical specification, and quantity required are published on the official website of HLL LifecareLimited(www.lifecarehll.com)and every potential manufacturer in the country is invited to participate in the endeavour of the government. The supply of Body Coveralls from indigenous manufacturers according the MoH&FW’s revised technical requirement dated 2nd March 2020, has already commenced.

Further, in order to maintain a strong reserve of these essential medical products; Government has issued orders banning of exports on all personal protective equipment including Body Coveralls, N-95 Masks, 2-ply/3-ply Surgical Masks on 31st January 2020. On request from the industry, and on the assurance that adequate supply of 2-ply/3-ply Surgical Masks at reasonable prices would be ensured, Government lifted the ban on exports of Surgical Masks on 8th February. However, the ban on exports was re-imposed on 19th March 2020, on all 2-ply/3-ply Surgical Masks and the raw materials required for manufacture of such products. The export ban on Body Coveralls and N-95 Masks has since been in force since 31st January 2020, a fact in contravention to the misleading information published in the media.

Ministry of Health & family Welfare, Department of Pharmaceuticals, and Ministry of Textiles are continuously working with various industry bodies, stakeholders and manufacturers on 24x7 basis, to streamline the supply chain, remove bottlenecks and maintain a steady supply of all materials required for the healthcare professionals. 


https://pib.gov.in/PressReleseDetail.aspx?PRID=1607729


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242293057569132550


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242393507890749440


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242393507890749440


This is real case of worry. Hope health official would be able to track her past history.


----------



## Areesh

Nimbu Paani said:


> This is real case of worry. Hope health official would be able to track her past history.



No need to track her past history. Just bang thaali near her ears

That would solve the problem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Areesh said:


> No need to track her past history. Just bang thaali near her ears
> 
> That would solve the problem



Let's fight this together, as TOGETHER WE CAN..


----------



## Chanakyaa

Areesh said:


> No need to track her past history. Just bang thaali near her ears
> 
> That would solve the problem



Yes, Like this one to Liberate Kashmir. Last I checked Nothing really Changed...370 Stilll there.. Kashmir still having 10 Lac+ Indian Soldiers ..lol.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

चाणक्य said:


> Yes, Like this one to Liberate Kashmir. Last I checked Nothing really Changed...370 Stilll there.. Kashmir still having 10 Lac+ Indian Soldiers ..lol.



I was against that too

You know we don't worship our political leaders like you worship modi.

So no point in sharing that BS with me. I daily criticize imran and his government for a lot of things

Oh it is 5 already. Thaali baja

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrityunjay Rai

Areesh said:


> I was against that too
> 
> You know we don't worship our political leaders like you worship modi.
> 
> So no point in sharing that BS with me. I daily criticize imran and his government for a lot of things
> 
> Oh it is 5 already. Thaali baja


Crossed 900 in Pakistan. Better worry about them rather than crying for thali.


----------



## Areesh

Mrityunjay Rai said:


> Crossed 900 in Pakistan. Better worry about them rather than crying for thali.



We are doing our part along with laughing on clowns next door

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa

Areesh said:


> We are doing our part along with laughing on clowns next door


Thats our "Free" Laughter Therapy for you. 

I really feel Sorry for the thousand who dont take your advise and rather "laughing at the clowns" shamelessly cross the border and visit India for Medical Treatment by the same "clowns".


----------



## Areesh

चाणक्य said:


> Thats our "Free" Laughter Therapy for you.
> 
> I really feel Sorry for the thousand who dont take your advise and rather "laughing at the clowns" shamelessly cross the border and visit India for Medical Treatment by the same "clowns".



First provide treatment to your guys if you are done with being a circus 

https://theprint.in/opinion/current...-deaths-may-no-hospital-bed-june-data/385386/


----------



## Haris Ali2140

@BHarwana @The Eagle @waz 
Can you guys please update the title to Coronavirus in India please???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Haris Ali2140 said:


> @BHarwana @The Eagle @waz
> Can you guys please update the title to Coronavirus in India please???


Suggested update?


----------



## Haris Ali2140

The Eagle said:


> Suggested update?


Coronavirus in India.


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Haris Ali2140 said:


> Coronavirus in India.



Update and Discussion: Cronavirus cases in india


----------



## BHarwana

Nimbu Paani said:


> This is real case of worry. Hope health official would be able to track her past history.


I know this is my most dangerous post in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aaloo Tikki

Haris Ali2140 said:


> @BHarwana @The Eagle @waz
> Can you guys please update the title to Coronavirus in India please???


Ghazzab what an idea sir ji.


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Breaking news...

Modi just declared curfew in India.... 21 days

Complete lock down in whole India... Its more than lock down and less than curfew.....

Very strong and brave decision by Modi.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Breaking news...
> 
> Modi just declared curfew in India.... 21 days
> 
> Complete lock down in whole India...


What will happen to daily wagers and poor people?



Raj-Hindustani said:


> Breaking news...
> 
> Modi just declared curfew in India.... 21 days
> 
> Complete lock down in whole India...


Expecting Curfew in Pakistan too


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> What will happen to daily wagers and poor people?
> 
> Expecting Curfew in Pakistan too



Everyone will face problems including poor people who lives at street or under flyover's.

However, there are many options to provide food and its government job to provide.

But, because of them other people should not get die as well..

It's a good decision but very tough because life is going to hell. However, jaan hai to jahaan hai..


----------



## PakFactor

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> What will happen to daily wagers and poor people?
> 
> 
> Expecting Curfew in Pakistan too



In Both India & Pakistan daily wage earners will be crushed -- unless a bail out or some sort of assistance program is implemented.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CONNAN

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Everyone will face problems including poor people who lives on street or under flyover's.
> 
> However, there are many options to provide food and its government job to provide.
> 
> But, because of them other people should not get die..
> 
> It's a good decision but very tough because life is going to hell. However, jaan hai to jahaan hai..





Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> What will happen to daily wagers and poor people?
> 
> 
> Expecting Curfew in Pakistan too



*not a full proof but measures to help the poor*

*UP to Kerala: How states are helping the poor amidst coronavirus outbreak*
State governments ramping up efforts to provide financial assistance to compensate businesses and people, particularly daily or contract wage earners

n the backdrop of the coronavirus (Covid-19) scare affecting the livelihoods of daily wage earners due to slowing down of the economy, the state governments across the country are planning to give unemployment benefits to contract and temporary workers who have the fear of losing their jobs, and putting a plan in place to tackle the economic challenges thrown up by the pandemic. As a measure of social distancing and to contain the spread of the virus, many states have announced a lockdown in India till March 31.

The labour ministry has asked central ministries and states concerned to ensure that employers don’t fire their employees, particularly contractual or casual workers, or reduce their wages amid Covid-19 outbreak as it would deepen the crisis. The ministry has also asked the states and ministries that all employees going on leave during the lockdown period should be deemed on duty without any consequential pay cut.

Under the prevailing circumstances the daily or contract wage earners are the worst-hit because they are dependent on their daily earnings to meet the basic needs

In a raft of anti-coronavirus measures, governments across Delhi, Uttar Pradesh, Haryana, Maharashtra, Punjab and Himachal Pradesh are ramping up efforts to provide financial assistance to compensate businesses and people, particularly daily wagers. The administrations are coming up with guidelines for safety and security of those who are running the health services, financial, power, transport, water supply and sanitation services etc.

*Uttar Pradesh*

The Yogi Adityanath government in Uttar Pradesh has announced a financial package of over Rs 353 crore to give cash handouts to an estimated 3.53 million daily wage earners and labourers, who are likely to be hit due to the coronavirus outbreak

Moreover, amount of Rs 1,000 each will be given to 1.5 million daily wage labourers and 2.03 million construction workers across the state through direct benefit transfer. That means, the beneficiaries including rickshaw pullers, hawkers and kiosk owners, will get the money directly into their bank accounts.

The state has also decided to provide free food grains for the months of April and May in advance to more than 8.38 million widow, old age and handicapped pensioners next month. Moreover, the state government has urged the Centre to sanction Rs 556 crore for payment towards the jobs rendered by beneficiaries under the MNREGS.

*Punjab*

Punjab Chief Minister Amarinder Singh has declared an immediate relief of Rs 3,000 to each registered construction worker in the state. The money would be transferred to their bank accounts in a bid to mitigate the hardships being faced by them in the wake of the coronavirus outbreak. A total sum of Rs 96 crore has been earmarked for this purpose.

CM Amarinder Singh sanctioned Rs 20 crore out of the Chief Minister Relief Fund for providing free food and medicines to the needy in the state. Punjab IAS officers association and state cabinet ministers also announced to donate their one month salary to the CM relief fund. 

Punjab Health Minister has requested the Centre to release Rs 150 crore for building isolations wards and other buildings necessary to treat coronavirus patients. The state has sought a comprehensive economic package from the Centre to mitigate the hardship resulting from Covid-19 to the most vulnerable people and establishments across sectors.

The state has directed the local government department to defer the due date of making payment of water and sewerage bills by one month in all Municipal Corporations and Councils, besides extending the amnesty scheme on property tax till May 31, 2020.

*Haryana*

The state government of Haryana has also announced special financial assistance for people in Below Poverty Line (BPL) category and low-income groups like daily wagers, labourers, street vendors and construction workers. This will cost the state government nearly Rs 1,200 crore per month, Chief Minister Manohar Lal Khattar said.

As part of relief measures, the state also announced setting up of a Haryana Corona Relief Fund (HCRF) and appealed to people to make voluntary donations, as he himself contributed Rs 500,000 from his personal account. The money will be used to mitigate hardship of those affected by the Covid-19 spread.

Enlisting measures for the poor, CM said all BPL families will be provided their monthly rations for the month of April free of cost while all government school children and those enrolled with anganwadis will be given dry rations for the period the schools and anganwadis stay closed.

Those registered with the Haryana Board of Construction Workers but have not registered under Mukhya Mantri Parivar Samriddhi scheme will be provided a sum of Rs 4,500 per month on weekly basis starting March 30. The sum will be credited directly to their bank accounts.

All BPL families who have not registered under MMPSY will be provided a sum of Rs 4,500 per month on weekly basis starting March 30. Daily wagers, including labourers and street vendors, may register with the deputy commissioner of the district on a portal that will be established by March 27, Khattar said, adding all such persons, found eligible and having a bank account, will be directly provided an assistance of Rs 1,000 per week. 

All coronavirus patients, if requiring hospitalisation, will be admitted free of cost. All health and frontline workers, engaged in curbing the coronavirus spread, will be provided accident insurance of Rs 1 million. A special package for agriculture and farmers will be announced by the government by March 28.

*Kerala*

The Kerala government has decided to facilitate loans worth Rs 2,000 crore through a self-help group ‘Kudumbashree’ in the nature of a consumer loan to those impacted by Covid-19. Another Rs 2,000 crore will be distributed as village employment assurance programme for April and May. Social welfare pensions, due in April, will be distributed this month, and for two-month pension, it is expected to be around Rs 1,320 crore.

Foodgrains will be provided to families from all spectrum whether they are below poverty line or not. The government has allowed a one-month extension for the payment of water and electricity bills, and plans to launch restaurants will be fast-tracked and meals will be offered at Rs 20 instead of Rs 25, which was fixed earlier. Besides, tax relief has been declared to auto-rickshaws and taxis and buses.

The Kerala government has already declared Rs 20,000-crore special package to overcome coronavirus disease, including Rs 14,000 crore to clear all arrears pending in various sectors and Rs 500-crore health package.

*Delhi*

The Delhi government will pay salaries for all contractual staff, daily wage staff and guest teachers employed at places which have been closed in view of the coronavirus outbreak. Deputy Chief Minister and Finance Minister Manish Sisodia said the novel coronavirus was causing terrible financial stress to the poor and announced that those receiving ration from fair-price shops would get 50 per cent extra for next month.

CM Arvind Kejriwal has doubled the pension for widows, differently-abled and elderly for this month. "We are extremely concerned about daily wagers, labourers who have been hit hard over the coronavirus crisis; don't want anyone to go hungry," he said, adding that lunch and dinner would be provided for homeless in night shelters.

"7.2 million people in Delhi get ration from fair price shops. Ration per person is being increased by 50 per cent. It will be provided free," Kejriwal said. He also announced that the goods and services tax would be waived to make it more affordable for those who needed to be quarantined and were opting for the paid hotel facility.

*Himachal Pradesh*

Himachal Pradesh government has announced Rs 500-crore relief package for the poor and the needy, and Rs 30 crore for construction workers who are likely to face financial troubles due the coronavirus outbreak. About 105,000 workers registered with the Building and Construction Workers Board will be provided Rs 2,000 as one-time relief.

Besides this, ration including flour and rice for two months will be given to targeted public distribution system card holders. In the same way, Rs 160.2 crore as first quarter pension will be released to social security pension holders in the first week of April. Moreover, Rs 3,000 as first quarter pension will be provided within a fortnight to about 534,000 social security pension holders including about 125,000 widows and disabled persons.

https://www.business-standard.com/a...idst-coronavirus-outbreak-120032400344_1.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryadravida

PakFactor said:


> In Both India & Pakistan daily wage earners will be crushed -- unless a bail out or some sort of assistance program is implemented.


In India it's not uniform...some states like South Indian states, Maharashtra, Gujarat, Punjab can somehow manage....poor states like West Bengal, UP, Bihar, odisha will face problems

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pikkuboss

aryadravida said:


> In India it's not uniform...some states like South Indian states, Maharashtra, Gujarat, Punjab can somehow manage....poor states like West Bengal, UP, Bihar, odisha will face problems


The picture in west bengal is not that scary brother. Things changed a bit here. Some people in Kolkata slums may face problems, but rural bengal is totally fine.


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242497322333822982


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242664942236401664

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242991907451498496


----------



## Anik101

Trains carrying food across the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243001330043666433


----------



## pikkuboss

Anik101 said:


> Trains carrying food across the country.


Which website is it?


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Cases in India surge to 716


----------



## RPK

Kerala worst affected with 19 cases


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243069762021687296


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Cases surge to 727 in India


----------



## waz

Sticky now, all rivalry aside I hope you guys come out ok.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nilgiri

waz said:


> Sticky now, all rivalry aside I hope you guys come out ok.



Same to you bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*Coronavirus Lockdown LIVE: Positive Cases Surge Past 860 Mark With 17 Reported Deaths; Delhi Count At 39*

*Source:abp.live*


----------



## CIA Mole



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CIA Mole




----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*149 new coronavirus positive cases have been reported in last 24 hours, total positive cases in India now stand at 873*

Source: Economic Times


----------



## IFB

waz said:


> Sticky now, all rivalry aside I hope you guys come out ok.



Wishing you guys the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CIA Mole

Very sad.


More will die due to lockdown than disesase.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Cases increased to 1037 in India

https://news.abplive.com/news/india...19-cases-india-lockdown-narendra-modi-1180287


----------



## Longhorn

https://gulfnews.com/photos/news/in...k-home-amid-covid-19-lockdown-1.1585394226024

The Indian lockdown was enacted in haste without thought or planning.
It's going to be a disaster.



CIA Mole said:


> Very sad.
> 
> 
> More will die due to lockdown than disesase.


Those low figures are false. The infections will now be into the hundreds of thousands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

@Nilgiri here I know they had problem with raw material and their alternate of recycled raw materials was not disinfected properly and can place many life's at risk. Posting one more piece of info will make it a complete story and by morning it will effect millions in India as many will stop wearing masks cause mallcom is the only govt contractor and supplier. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242330001636294658
But I don't want to harm so many people.


----------



## Nilgiri

BHarwana said:


> @Nilgiri here I know they had problem with raw material and their alternate of recycled raw materials was not disinfected properly and can place many life's at risk. Posting one more piece of info will make it a complete story and by morning it will effect millions in India as many will stop wearing masks cause mallcom is the only govt contractor and supplier.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242330001636294658
> But I don't want to harm so many people.



OK, but its choice for individual member to make on it. Posting a thread with source is the rule. You can open a thread its fine and post source that you have (if twitter has the underlying news article for it). I mean it already got to twitter feed right?...so the "panic" or "harm" or whatever is already baked into far more than you can do re-posting it in PDF.....if that is your argument (a faulty one I may add).

To say this source is bad at the root (to make exception against the clearly listed rules for this forum), and this source is good is very slippery slope (esp we are to let global times and such as the 100% truth)....especially for actual NEWS organisation (Dutch public funded news NOS) and official health ministry of the country.

All sources of information should be allowed in this forum with ZERO root-curation on debate of "twist" and "agenda" as long as the clear basic rules (against profanity, graphic images/topic etc) are followed. 

@Oublious @xenon54 @F-22Raptor @cabatli_53 @T-123456 @WAJsal @jaibi @WebMaster


----------



## CIA Mole




----------



## Path-Finder

Mercy, I know we have hostilities but at the end on the day we are Human. This is just Delhi what about oher parts of the country?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Path-Finder said:


> Mercy, I know we have hostilities but at the end on the day we are Human. This is just Delhi what about oher parts of the country?



They have gone now... 1000 buses arranged by governments for them... It only caused for such a crowd in Delhi bus terminal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crixus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244302132393713664


----------



## Khanivore




----------



## JackTheRipper

Indian Corona virus Cases are Suspicious..

Huge Population... But cases only 1000 approximately 

Modi Govt is Hiding Cases..






https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CONNAN

*Modified rail coaches to provide 3.2 lakh isolation beds: Indian Railways*
*"These modified 20,000 coaches can accommodate up to 3.2 lakh possible beds for isolation needs. Work on modification of 5,000 coaches, which are to be converted initially into quarantine/isolation coaches has already started. "These 5,000 coaches would be having a capacity to accommodate up to 80,000 beds. One coach is expected to have 16 beds for isolation," railways said*

*Read more at:*
*https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst*

*



*

*



*

https://www.financialexpress.com/in...erths-bathing-rooms-toilets-10-facts/1915056/


----------



## CONNAN

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> *149 new coronavirus positive cases have been reported in last 24 hours, total positive cases in India now stand at 873*
> 
> Source: Economic Times


*India COVID-19 Tracker*
*A Crowdsourced Initiative
Last Updated*
*26 minutes Ago*
*Confirmed*
*[+272]*
*1619 *
*Active*

*1422*
*Recovered*
*[+13]*
*150 *
*Deceased*
*[+4]*
*47*
*https://www.covid19india.org/*


----------



## monitor

India is trying to convert the Corona issue into 'Corona Jihad'. This is not something outside the traditional Hindutva process. It is clearly understood that the Indian media is trying to make something like this happen from the outset.
The Hindu, the most influential media outlet, has released a cartoon by Deepak Harichandan on March 27 where the Corona virus has been shrouded in Indian Muslim 'signature dress' kurta, pajamas and crochets with an AK-47 in hand.
As a result, when Trump calls it a "Chinese virus" with a hatred of allies, considering it an enemy of ally politics, the Indian media could not go a step farther from the Muslim hatred character in this most devastating crisis in the world.
They have tried to make the virus a 'Muslim'. Just as this virus needs to be eradicated for the survival of mankind, Muslims need to be racially destroyed. So this is one of the country's top media color offerings.
As a result of the return of Nizamuddin Marqaz to the coronation of seven (ten different), the media hype of the Indian media is such that it seems that only from the mosque in India has the coroner originated! Otherwise, the coroner would never show up in India!
Whatever the case, let us first explain the incident of Nizamuddin. The whole situation can be understood only if you look at the events a little.
• A Jamaat was held at the end of February in Malaysia. Some people from Nizamuddin Markaz also participated. In the first weeks of March, they returned to Delhi. Some people from Malaysia also came to Delhi with them.
• Large gatherings were held in Delhi on March 8, 12, 9. Until then the Government of India did not take Corona into action. Even the government's health office statement dated 7th, says that the Corona issue is not "any health emergency".
As a result, this gathering cannot be blamed. Even the Indian Immigration Office quarantined none of those tabloid workers from different countries, including Malaysia, on tourist visas.
• For the first time on 7th, the Prime Minister of India addressed the nation. Marquez said in his statement that it was only after broadcasting the speech that night that Marquez decided to stop the program ahead of them.
• On 26th, it was impossible for so many people to lose their vehicles in one day. In the meantime, Marquez arranges for more than five hundred people to reach the destination at Byrd.
• On 25th, the Government of India stopped train contact. Most of the people were trains to distant cities. As a result, the route is closed.
• Exit from Marquez was not possible for anyone on that day as the Prime Minister of India declared a curfew on the 22nd.
• From 25th, the Chief Minister of Delhi declared the entire capital locked down. As a result, the detainees were captured inside the mosque.
• On March 21, that day, Marquez urged the local MP to take immediate action. Amanullah Khan Nizamuddin, a local MP from Aam Aadmi Party, requested the Assistant Commissioner of Delhi Police to take action.
• He also requested the deputy commissioner in charge of the northeast range of the Delhi-controlled Delhi Police if the request was not implemented. The police were apparently silent. The MP himself said this on Twitter.
• On 26th, the authorities received a signed notice of the local station house officer (police in-charge) of Delhi Police announcing the closure of the Markaz premises. They tell the police that there are like fifteen people, including at least a thousand different countries and states.
• A medical team led by Tahsildar of the area went to Marakase on 28th and conducted a health check up. (Note that Tehsildar is the only Assistant Land Officer in Bangladesh, but they enjoy the powers of a First Class Executive Magistrate in India.)
• Based on the report of Tehsildar on 26 th, the sub divisional magistrate (sub divisional magistrate) visited Srejmin Marquez. He is also requested to arrange for the return of the people.
He said the district magistrate will take a decision on this. However, as per the Criminal Procedure of India of India, he has jurisdiction to take any preventive measures in the public interest.
• The Marquez authorities requested that the vehicle be arranged at a meeting with the district magistrate that day.
• Six people who were taken ill on the 26th were taken to a health check-up.
• A representative of the World Health Organization arrives on the 21st. It is likely that the sub-divisional magistrate will again visit Marquez with them, considering the protocol. On that day, six were taken for fresh health examination.
• On the 21st, a letter from Delhi Police's Lajpat Nagar Assistant Commissioner's Office warned that 'legal action should be taken to prevent the ban on gathering.'
• Markaz responds to the letter and explains the situation. They also said they did not allow anyone new to enter the marquee, except to be detained since the ban.
The next news is known to everyone. Of the participants there, 25 were identified as being corona-positive. Quite a few have died.
And the fact is, the sole responsibility for the tragedy is the bureaucratic complexity and the negligence of the government authorities.
From the very first day, the position of the senior police department of the Modi government, from the tahsildar of the state administration of the Kejriwal government to the district magistrate and the MLA, was notable.
Despite this, there is no question of why the Center or the State Government did not take any effective action.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*1966*
*1744 Active
168 Recovered
54 Deaths*


----------



## CrazyZ

Big surge in new cases and deaths today. These were unfortunate people infected a week ago. This rural migration no doubt spread the infection to the rural areas in India. There could be an even bigger surge next week.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*Total Cases:2113*
*1879 Active
172 Recovered
62 Deaths*


----------



## JackTheRipper




----------



## masterchief_mirza

monitor said:


> India is trying to convert the Corona issue into 'Corona Jihad'. This is not something outside the traditional Hindutva process. It is clearly understood that the Indian media is trying to make something like this happen from the outset.
> The Hindu, the most influential media outlet, has released a cartoon by Deepak Harichandan on March 27 where the Corona virus has been shrouded in Indian Muslim 'signature dress' kurta, pajamas and crochets with an AK-47 in hand.
> As a result, when Trump calls it a "Chinese virus" with a hatred of allies, considering it an enemy of ally politics, the Indian media could not go a step farther from the Muslim hatred character in this most devastating crisis in the world.
> They have tried to make the virus a 'Muslim'. Just as this virus needs to be eradicated for the survival of mankind, Muslims need to be racially destroyed. So this is one of the country's top media color offerings.
> As a result of the return of Nizamuddin Marqaz to the coronation of seven (ten different), the media hype of the Indian media is such that it seems that only from the mosque in India has the coroner originated! Otherwise, the coroner would never show up in India!
> Whatever the case, let us first explain the incident of Nizamuddin. The whole situation can be understood only if you look at the events a little.
> • A Jamaat was held at the end of February in Malaysia. Some people from Nizamuddin Markaz also participated. In the first weeks of March, they returned to Delhi. Some people from Malaysia also came to Delhi with them.
> • Large gatherings were held in Delhi on March 8, 12, 9. Until then the Government of India did not take Corona into action. Even the government's health office statement dated 7th, says that the Corona issue is not "any health emergency".
> As a result, this gathering cannot be blamed. Even the Indian Immigration Office quarantined none of those tabloid workers from different countries, including Malaysia, on tourist visas.
> • For the first time on 7th, the Prime Minister of India addressed the nation. Marquez said in his statement that it was only after broadcasting the speech that night that Marquez decided to stop the program ahead of them.
> • On 26th, it was impossible for so many people to lose their vehicles in one day. In the meantime, Marquez arranges for more than five hundred people to reach the destination at Byrd.
> • On 25th, the Government of India stopped train contact. Most of the people were trains to distant cities. As a result, the route is closed.
> • Exit from Marquez was not possible for anyone on that day as the Prime Minister of India declared a curfew on the 22nd.
> • From 25th, the Chief Minister of Delhi declared the entire capital locked down. As a result, the detainees were captured inside the mosque.
> • On March 21, that day, Marquez urged the local MP to take immediate action. Amanullah Khan Nizamuddin, a local MP from Aam Aadmi Party, requested the Assistant Commissioner of Delhi Police to take action.
> • He also requested the deputy commissioner in charge of the northeast range of the Delhi-controlled Delhi Police if the request was not implemented. The police were apparently silent. The MP himself said this on Twitter.
> • On 26th, the authorities received a signed notice of the local station house officer (police in-charge) of Delhi Police announcing the closure of the Markaz premises. They tell the police that there are like fifteen people, including at least a thousand different countries and states.
> • A medical team led by Tahsildar of the area went to Marakase on 28th and conducted a health check up. (Note that Tehsildar is the only Assistant Land Officer in Bangladesh, but they enjoy the powers of a First Class Executive Magistrate in India.)
> • Based on the report of Tehsildar on 26 th, the sub divisional magistrate (sub divisional magistrate) visited Srejmin Marquez. He is also requested to arrange for the return of the people.
> He said the district magistrate will take a decision on this. However, as per the Criminal Procedure of India of India, he has jurisdiction to take any preventive measures in the public interest.
> • The Marquez authorities requested that the vehicle be arranged at a meeting with the district magistrate that day.
> • Six people who were taken ill on the 26th were taken to a health check-up.
> • A representative of the World Health Organization arrives on the 21st. It is likely that the sub-divisional magistrate will again visit Marquez with them, considering the protocol. On that day, six were taken for fresh health examination.
> • On the 21st, a letter from Delhi Police's Lajpat Nagar Assistant Commissioner's Office warned that 'legal action should be taken to prevent the ban on gathering.'
> • Markaz responds to the letter and explains the situation. They also said they did not allow anyone new to enter the marquee, except to be detained since the ban.
> The next news is known to everyone. Of the participants there, 25 were identified as being corona-positive. Quite a few have died.
> And the fact is, the sole responsibility for the tragedy is the bureaucratic complexity and the negligence of the government authorities.
> From the very first day, the position of the senior police department of the Modi government, from the tahsildar of the state administration of the Kejriwal government to the district magistrate and the MLA, was notable.
> Despite this, there is no question of why the Center or the State Government did not take any effective action.


Hindutva will distort the timeline and the events to malign all Muslims in india. This is how they operate and lay the groundwork for future pogroms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

As long as the virus infects and kills Indian Muslims.

Bharatis are happy


----------



## Crixus

The are killing their own families by infecting them first .... believe me i thought muslim in India use brain but they proved me wrong


Daghalodi said:


> As long as the virus infects and kills Indian Muslims.
> 
> Bharatis are happy


----------



## Daghalodi

Crixus said:


> The are killing their own families by infecting them first .... believe me i thought muslim in India use brain but they proved me wrong



Im pretty sure you guys are happy seeing these desh drohi muslims get infected and die. After all they are doing corona jihad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SIPRA

Daghalodi said:


> Im pretty sure you guys are happy seeing these desh drohi muslims get infected and die. After all they are doing corona jihad



These Hindutvadis would be greatly pleased, if Corona virus only attack Desh Drohi Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

SIPRA said:


> These Hindutvadis would be greatly pleased, if Corona virus only attack Desh Drohi Muslims.



Hindutvadis are safe!! They are drinking gaumutra and eating gaugobar as vaccination against covid19. Nobody can stop India from being SupaPowa now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crixus

If they are eager to commit suicide and kill their families I dont know whether its a matter of happiness but a surprise for sure .... how can someone put their families in danger like this 



Daghalodi said:


> Im pretty sure you guys are happy seeing these desh drohi muslims get infected and die. After all they are doing corona jihad


----------



## Daghalodi

Crixus said:


> If they are eager to commit suicide and kill their families I dont know whether its a matter of happiness but a surprise for sure .... how can someone put their families in danger like this



What do you expect from Indians? That is IF you even consider them indians in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

I am no body to distribute citizen ship certificates ...but this sheer stupidity to put their own families in danger ...I am still not sure how can some one relate stupidity with religion .... if they infect their families who will pay the price or actual victim of this stupidity , madness, foolishness what ever you call it by the way even animals save their offsprings before themselves....



Daghalodi said:


> What do you expect from Indians? That is IF you even consider them indians in the first place.


----------



## Daghalodi

Crixus said:


> I am no body to distribute citizen ship certificates ...but this sheer stupidity to put their own families in danger ...I am still not sure how can some one relate stupidity with religion .... if they infect their families who will pay the price or actual victim of this stupidity , madness, foolishness what ever you call it by the way even animals save their offsprings before themselves....



Religious stupidity is everywhere in india. With labelling Cow Urine as a vaccination, to Godwoman holding a sword claiming to be a mythological hindu God, to some netaji chanting Go Corona Go..






Indian Stupidity has no Match in this world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

Cow Urine may impact only one fool not his or her whole family or even society ....... who gives a damm even if they eat shit in their houses till it not affects other ...who will be responsible for the innocent person who got infected from them including their family members and dies , they defied the govt orders not to hold meetins whe they know there are people from jnfected regions


Daghalodi said:


> Religious stupidity is everywhere in india. With labelling Cow Urine as a vaccination, to Godwoman holding a sword claiming to be a mythological hindu God, to some netaji chanting Go Corona Go..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Stupidity has no Match in this world.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Daghalodi said:


> Religious stupidity is everywhere in india. With labelling Cow Urine as a vaccination, to Godwoman holding a sword claiming to be a mythological hindu God, to some netaji chanting Go Corona Go..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Stupidity has no Match in this world.


Indian stupidity knows no religion.


----------



## Daghalodi

Crixus said:


> Cow Urine may impact only one fool not his or her whole family or even society ....... who gives a damm even if they eat shit in their houses till it not affects other ...who will be responsible for the innocent person who got infected from them including their family members and dies , they defied the govt orders not to hold meetins whe they know there are people from jnfected regions



Nope!! Promoting Cow Urine as a cure and vaccine for covid19 can have serious implications as alot of indians believe cow urine to be a vedic remedy. 

Hindutvadis are drinking cow urine and cow dung as cure for covid19 and they think the just might not catch it. 
So who is going to responsible when sh!t hits the Fan.






Indian Stupidity outshines everything

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

Ok now you are behaving like Indian muslims ....


Daghalodi said:


> Nope!! Promoting Cow Urine as a cure and vaccine for covid19 can have serious implications as alot of indians believe cow urine to be a vedic remedy.
> 
> Hindutvadis are drinking cow urine and cow dung as cure for covid19 and they think the just might not catch it.
> So who is going to responsible when sh!t hits the Fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Stupidity outshines everything


----------



## Daghalodi

Crixus said:


> Ok now you are behaving like Indian muslims ....



You already have an alibi!! When your cow urine and cow dung vaccine fails to protect you from covid19 you can blame indian muslims for it. After all the are deshdrohis anyway. Jihad corona, puncture wala , goli maro salon ko are just some of the slogans used for systematic pogrom of Indian muslims. You guys should be happy.

By the way im sorry to burst your bollywood bubble of cow urine as a vaccine for covid19.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Crixus said:


> Ok now you are behaving like Indian muslims ....


Surely the government should now release some statement discouraging the practice. Jokes aside, it can result in hospitalisation with ill effects of bacteria or concentrated chemicals in the cow urine. The last thing India needs now is urine drinkers wasting doctors' time and occupying precious hospital beds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

masterchief_mirza said:


> Surely the government should now release some statement discouraging the practice. Jokes aside, it can result in hospitalisation with ill effects of bacteria or concentrated chemicals in the cow urine. The last thing India needs now is urine drinkers wasting doctors' time and occupying precious hospital beds.



There are always two sides to a story. While @Crixus main focus is to blame indian muslims as religious fanatics and ignorance towards covid19, they dont want to even listen to the fact that Indian hindus are also religious fanatics and ignorant towards covid19 because people do think cow urine and cow dung is some sort of a vaccine or cure from covid19 and their netajis are staunchingly promoting it.

But they have build up a narrative that its only indian muslims who are stupid and spreading this disease so when things get out of control they have an alibi.

Just like how indians would bash chinese medical equipment as third rated stuff but than run to buy that same third rated stuff to save their lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Daghalodi said:


> There are always two sides to a story. While @Crixus main focus is to blame indian muslims as religious fanatics and ignorance towards covid19, they dont want to even listen to the fact that Indian hindus are also religious fanatics and ignorant towards covid19 because people do think cow urine and cow dung is some sort of a vaccine or cure from covid19 and their netajis are staunchingly promoting it.
> 
> But they have build up a narrative that its only indian muslims who are stupid and spreading this disease so when things get out of control they have an alibi.


Yes you're absolutely right there. Certain miscreants are building a narrative for potential future application.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

Atlest those are not already infected the problem is those who are spreading it .... Hindus have no relegipus sites outside India so no kne really visits from ourside to held some rrlegious seminars ...If some non muslim is doing same bloddy shoot them ....


Daghalodi said:


> You already have an alibi!! When your cow urine and cow dung vaccine fails to protect you from covid19 you can blame indian muslims for it. After all the are deshdrohis anyway. Jihad corona, puncture wala , goli maro salon ko are just some of the slogans used for systematic pogrom of Indian muslims. You guys should be happy.
> 
> By the way im sorry to burst your bollywood bubble of cow urine as a vaccine for covid19.


----------



## Daghalodi

Crixus said:


> Atlest those are not already infected the problem is those who are spreading it .... Hindus have no relegipus sites outside India so no kne really visits from ourside to held some rrlegious seminars ...If some non muslim is doing same bloddy shoot them ....



How do you know they arent infected?? You arent even testing anyone. You just blame a certain minority while turning a blind eye to cow urine as a vaccine for covid19.

Who is going to shoot those non muslims?? They are your ruling party and your netajis who support cow urine and cow dung. Dont talk stuff like that or you will be labelled as a deshdrohi , tukde tukde gang, urban naxaliye, puncture wala lmao.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

I never blamed all muslims but those who are spittkng on health officials are muslims from these T jamat ..... even in Pakistan you guys will not tolerate such behaviour when an infected person spits on health worker ....... Poors in India are already paying high price for this disease which jas nothing to do with India


Daghalodi said:


> There are always two sides to a story. While @Crixus main focus is to blame indian muslims as religious fanatics and ignorance towards covid19, they dont want to even listen to the fact that Indian hindus are also religious fanatics and ignorant towards covid19 because people do think cow urine and cow dung is some sort of a vaccine or cure from covid19 and their netajis are staunchingly promoting it.
> 
> But they have build up a narrative that its only indian muslims who are stupid and spreading this disease so when things get out of control they have an alibi.
> 
> Just like how indians would bash chinese medical equipment as third rated stuff but than run to buy that same third rated stuff to save their lives.



Its not possible to test 1.3 billion people , tests are only carried out on those who are in very high risk of infection...like those came in contact with infected people ....only minority is spitting on doctors with jntention to infect them


Daghalodi said:


> How do you know they arent infected?? You arent even testing anyone. You just blame a certain minority while turning a blind eye to cow urine as a vaccine for covid19.
> 
> Who is going to shoot those non muslims?? They are your ruling party and your netajis who support cow urine and cow dung. Dont talk stuff like that or you will be labelled as a deshdrohi lmao.


----------



## Daghalodi

Crixus said:


> I never blamed all muslims but those who are spittkng on health officials are muslims from these T jamat ..... even in Pakistan you guys will not tolerate such behaviour when an infected person spits on health worker ....... Poors in India are already paying high price for this disease which jas nothing to do with India
> 
> 
> Its not possible to test 1.3 billion people , tests are only carried out on those who are in very high risk of infection...like those came in contact with infected people ....only minority is spitting on doctors with jntention to infect them





Crixus said:


> I never blamed all muslims but those who are spittkng on health officials are muslims from these T jamat ..... even in Pakistan you guys will not tolerate such behaviour when an infected person spits on health worker ....... Poors in India are already paying high price for this disease which jas nothing to do with India
> 
> 
> Its not possible to test 1.3 billion people , tests are only carried out on those who are in very high risk of infection...like those came in contact with infected people ....only minority is spitting on doctors with jntention to infect them



But your not even testing people who show symptons. You guys aee downplaying it to keep the numbers in check and blame a certain minority as their spitting is already infected. This is basically building a false narrative for an alibi when things get out of control. Stop your netajis from promoting cow urine as vaccine for covid19

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

If an infected person visits hospital how can they say no to test ...... I dont know the basis of your statement ,why anyone will down play this Chinese virus infections ,due to this the whole country get impacted .... a family is inside the house with no exposure to anyone and no symtoms why you think they need a test ..... may be once this is over people will start bycotting Chinese products due to the fear of infections.....My whole city is standstill from last 10 days

I am repeating it if any Indian being a muslim or non muslim responsible for intentional spreading it like spitting ...better shoot them before they hurt innocents


Daghalodi said:


> But your not even testing people who show symptons. You guys aee downplaying it to keep the numbers in check and blame a certain minority as their spitting is already infected. This is basically building a false narrative for an alibi when things get out of control. Stop your netajis from promoting cow urine as vaccine for covid19


----------



## Tauren Paladin

It will crawl pass 3000 cases soon.


----------



## Daghalodi

Crixus said:


> If an infected person visits hospital how can they say no to test ...... I dont know the basis of your statement ,why anyone will down play this Chinese virus infections ,due to this the whole country get impacted .... a family is inside the house with no exposure to anyone and no symtoms why you think they need a test ..... may be once this is over people will start bycotting Chinese products due to the fear of infections.....My whole city is standstill from last 10 days
> 
> I am repeating it if any Indian being a muslim or non muslim responsible for intentional spreading it like spitting ...better shoot them before they hurt innocents



You are not testing to hide the real Numbers because your netajis know they cant cope when medical system in India collapses. So the best thing to keep the numbers low is to not test at all.

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...masked-coronavirus-cases-200318040314568.html

So who is going to shoot these non-muslims who are promoting cow urine as cure for covid19?? Yes they are your Netajis who are doing this and IF you say anything against them your a DESHDROHI, PUNCTURE WALA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyZ

*Coronavirus: Lockdown Restrictions in India May Extend Till September, Says Study*
*The delay in lifting of the lockdown restrictions could be a result of the challenges posed by the preparation of the country's healthcare sector and the record of public policy effectiveness, said the BCG study.*
Diksha Modi | News18.com

Updated:April 3, 2020, 4:55 PM IST
The ongoing COVID-19 lockdown in the country may be extended till the middle of September, according to a new study by American consulting firm Boston Consulting Group (BCG). _Moneycontrol_ on Friday quoted the report as saying that India will most likely begin to lift the nationwide lockdown only between the fourth week of June and the second week of September.

The delay in lifting of the restrictions could be a result of the challenges posed by the preparation of the country's healthcare sector and the record of public policy effectiveness, said the study. It also suggested that India is likely to witness a peak in the number of COVID-19 cases by the third week of June.
The Narendra Modi-led BJP government announced a nationwide lockdown on March 24, in line with similar restrictions imposed by other countries such as the United Kingdom, Poland and Colombia.

As of April 3, the number of coronavirus cases in the country crossed the 2,300-mark, while the death toll stood at 56.

https://www.news18.com/news/india/c...extend-till-september-says-study-2563273.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

CrazyZ said:


> *Coronavirus: Lockdown Restrictions in India May Extend Till September, Says Study*
> *The delay in lifting of the lockdown restrictions could be a result of the challenges posed by the preparation of the country's healthcare sector and the record of public policy effectiveness, said the BCG study.*
> Diksha Modi | News18.com
> 
> Updated:April 3, 2020, 4:55 PM IST
> The ongoing COVID-19 lockdown in the country may be extended till the middle of September, according to a new study by American consulting firm Boston Consulting Group (BCG). _Moneycontrol_ on Friday quoted the report as saying that India will most likely begin to lift the nationwide lockdown only between the fourth week of June and the second week of September.
> 
> The delay in lifting of the restrictions could be a result of the challenges posed by the preparation of the country's healthcare sector and the record of public policy effectiveness, said the study. It also suggested that India is likely to witness a peak in the number of COVID-19 cases by the third week of June.
> The Narendra Modi-led BJP government announced a nationwide lockdown on March 24, in line with similar restrictions imposed by other countries such as the United Kingdom, Poland and Colombia.
> 
> As of April 3, the number of coronavirus cases in the country crossed the 2,300-mark, while the death toll stood at 56.
> 
> https://www.news18.com/news/india/c...extend-till-september-says-study-2563273.html


Wow seriously?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

I don't think it is true because coronavirus Indian is a variant of the cold virus. Cold virus is called a cold virus because it only comes around in cooler times.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Confirmed Cases: 2,902
Recovered:184
Deaths:68


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Latest Update:
Death Toll to reach 100 soon


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*Highest single-day casualty of 27 takes India’s corona toll to 124*
Durgesh Nandan Jha | TNN | Apr 6, 2020, 02:30 IST









Forensic officials arrive at Nizamuddin Markaz in Delhi (PTI photo)

NEW DELHI: India’s Covid-19 death toll crossed the 100-mark and reached 124 on Sunday night after registering 27 fresh deaths — the highest single-day casualty since the outbreak — in the last 24 hours. With 13 deaths, the toll in Maharashtra, the worst affected state, stood at 45 – which is 36% of the nation’s casualties.
For the fourth consecutive day on Sunday, India registered an increase of 500-plus cases. With 553 news cases, the total number of cases has crossed the 4000-mark at 4218. Maharashtra tops the chart with 748 cases, 113 of which were reported on Sunday. Mumbai is the worst affected with 30 of the 45 deaths in Maharashtra coming from there.
Mumbai also accounts for 60% or 458 cases in the state. It also recorded eight new deaths, majority of who were above the age of 55 years and had underlying health conditions. After Maharashtra, Tamil Nadu reported the highest number of positive cases, 86, taking the total to 571. Delhi continues to be the third worst affected state with 58 fresh cases on Sunday, taking the total to 503.
Though the toll collated from different states stands at 124, the health ministry has confirmed only 84 deaths and 3,577 positive cases. Lav Agarwal, joint secretary in the health ministry, said the rate of doubling of Covid-19 cases at present is 4.1 days. If the absence of a sudden spurt in cases owing to Tablighi Jamaat delegates testing positive, this would have been 7.4 days.

*Download*

Total Cases:4067


----------



## BL33D

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> *Highest single-day casualty of 27 takes India’s corona toll to 124*
> Durgesh Nandan Jha | TNN | Apr 6, 2020, 02:30 IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forensic officials arrive at Nizamuddin Markaz in Delhi (PTI photo)
> 
> NEW DELHI: India’s Covid-19 death toll crossed the 100-mark and reached 124 on Sunday night after registering 27 fresh deaths — the highest single-day casualty since the outbreak — in the last 24 hours. With 13 deaths, the toll in Maharashtra, the worst affected state, stood at 45 – which is 36% of the nation’s casualties.
> For the fourth consecutive day on Sunday, India registered an increase of 500-plus cases. With 553 news cases, the total number of cases has crossed the 4000-mark at 4218. Maharashtra tops the chart with 748 cases, 113 of which were reported on Sunday. Mumbai is the worst affected with 30 of the 45 deaths in Maharashtra coming from there.
> Mumbai also accounts for 60% or 458 cases in the state. It also recorded eight new deaths, majority of who were above the age of 55 years and had underlying health conditions. After Maharashtra, Tamil Nadu reported the highest number of positive cases, 86, taking the total to 571. Delhi continues to be the third worst affected state with 58 fresh cases on Sunday, taking the total to 503.
> Though the toll collated from different states stands at 124, the health ministry has confirmed only 84 deaths and 3,577 positive cases. Lav Agarwal, joint secretary in the health ministry, said the rate of doubling of Covid-19 cases at present is 4.1 days. If the absence of a sudden spurt in cases owing to Tablighi Jamaat delegates testing positive, this would have been 7.4 days.
> 
> *Download*
> 
> Total Cases:4067
> View attachment 621154


With or without Tabglighi Jamaat, the cases are on the rise. It hasnt worsened like in other countries but certainly on that path. Incidents like these were anyway going to happen in a country like India. There was proper contingency plans for it and therefore thousands of people have been traced and quarantined. I hope GoI is all set with its plans for when the lockdown ends. That will determine if it will worsen and recover.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

BL33D said:


> With or without Tabglighi Jamaat, the cases are on the rise. It hasnt worsened like in other countries but certainly on that path. Incidents like these were anyway going to happen in a country like India. There was proper contingency plans for it and therefore thousands of people have been traced and quarantined. I hope GoI is all set with its plans for when the lockdown ends. That will determine if it will worsen and recover.


How are the poor people behaving? Are Industries closed?


----------



## BL33D

Covid-19 test numbers are constantly on the rise. From an extremely poor start our per day testing is close to 10,000 now and ever increasing. We need to ramp it up further.



Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> How are the poor people behaving? Are Industries closed?


Well, if you have been following the news, a lot of work has been done, around 8 cr people have been given direct cash and rest 12 cr are in the process. One major part is a lot of institutions, individuals, religious congregations, NGOs are helping the poor. There is news of millions of meals being made everyday by them to feed poor. Its a humongous task. And yet, sad to say that even with that much effort its not possible to reach every corner and every family in India. But the govt. is doing its best and so is the society. After the initial bungle up with migrants, immediate action was taken and various states started providing either shelter or transport. Everything is being done to ensure liquidity in the market. Business, not much idea, but they are all running at bare minimum. I expect a quarter with 1-2% growth. But the bounce back will be huge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CONNAN

*Kerala sets up South Korean-style COVID-19 testing kiosks*.





Coronavirus Coronavirus Monday, April 06, 2020 - 14:53
 
 
 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247102520100450304
Neethu Joseph Follow @neethujoseph_15
South Korean model kiosks used to collect samples from people to test for COVID-19, have been installed in Kerala. Two such sample collection cabins named Walk-in Sample Kiosks (WISK) were installed at the Government Medical College in Ernakulam on Monday.

The WISK, which looks like a glass cabin, is made in such a way that the environment inside it where the medical staff stands, is always sterile. The healthcare professionals in the kiosk can collect throat swabs of people who will stand outside the kiosk.

The kiosks which were used in South Korea to collect samples at a large scale had earlier made news. According to Ernakulam district administration, the model installed in Kochi is one of the first of its kind in India. A hospital in Jharkhand too had set up the same.

The medical staff standing inside the cabin can use the gloves affixed on the kiosk to collect throat swab samples from people sitting outside the chamber. Apart from the gloves, WISK consists of magnetic doors, ultraviolet lights and an exhaust fan.
https://keralakaumudi.com/en/news/news.php?id=278358&u=

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*Coronavirus In India HIGHLIGHTS: Country Between Stage 2 & 3 Of Covid-19 Pandemic As Death Toll Rises To 111*
*Coronavirus In HIGHLIGHTS: PM Modi chaired a meeting of Council of Ministers on Monday, amid the Coronavirus crisis in the country. Earlier in the day, he addressed BJP karyakartas on the occasion of BJP Foundation day and made five appeals to them to support the country's fight against Coronavirus. He asked them to ensure food for the poor, follow social distancing, encourage use and distribution of masks, support to PM CARES Fund and to install Aarogya Setu app, among others. PM Modi With countrywide confirmed Covid-19 cases breaching 4000-mark and death toll surging beyond 100 on Monday, India nears the end of the second week of the lockdown, imposed nationwide for three weeks to fight the Covid-19 crisis. Meanwhile, anchors and reporters working in news channels are being specifically targeted through social media platforms like WhatsApp, TikTok and Twitter, the News Broadcasters Association said in a statement condemning the act.*


----------



## Khanivore

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247109072932843523
So much for blaming Muslims for COVID-19...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247026375153852417


----------



## Pakistani Fighter




----------



## Chhatrapati

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247377045304143872


Khanivore said:


> So much for blaming Muslims for COVID-19...


----------



## Pakistani Fighter




----------



## JackTheRipper

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252FPublicFreakout%252Fcomments%252Ffsemmp%252F

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

JackTheRipper said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252FPublicFreakout%252Fcomments%252Ffsemmp%252F


Lol fcking clowns. Even the language sound funny. Kannada sounds like Tamil.


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247625008039333888


----------



## AsianLion




----------



## Pakistani Fighter




----------



## manlion

*Migrant workers stranded by lockdown face hunger*






*Coronavirus in India: Bihar's healthcare system faces risk of collapse*
The COVID-19 health crisis is putting huge pressure on the already fragile healthcare system in this Indian state. Poor planning, a lack of protective equipment and low public awareness are exacerbating the challenge.





Bihar's healthcare system is staring at a total collapse if the coronavirus spreads widely within the community.

https://www.dw.com/en/coronavirus-i...care-system-faces-risk-of-collapse/a-53055679

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter




----------



## Pakistani Fighter




----------



## manlion

*Punjab: Muslims Families Hide in Riverbed After Being Driven From Hoshiarpur Villages*
After three days, the families were brought some ration by the authorities. However, no case has been filed against those who beat and abused them.






https://thewire.in/communalism/punj...onkeJiDt2PV2iKtR27pVW9TEAjHk7-p2JJR5G3BygGuXM


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

manlion said:


> *Punjab: Muslims Families Hide in Riverbed After Being Driven From Hoshiarpur Villages*
> After three days, the families were brought some ration by the authorities. However, no case has been filed against those who beat and abused them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://thewire.in/communalism/punj...onkeJiDt2PV2iKtR27pVW9TEAjHk7-p2JJR5G3BygGuXM


Muslims are there in Punjab too?


----------



## Pakistani Fighter




----------



## CrazyZ

*India struggles to contain coronavirus, enforce lockdown in sprawling city slums*
By Rupam Jain and Rajendra Jadhav
ReutersApril 9, 2020, 11:09 AM EDT












1 / 2
*India struggles to contain coronavirus, enforce lockdown in sprawling city slums*
Outbreak of coronavirus disease (COVID-19) in Mumbai


By Rupam Jain and Rajendra Jadhav

MUMBAI (Reuters) - India faces an uphill battle to contain coronavirus outbreaks in the slums of the vast financial capital Mumbai amid fears the virus is gathering pace in the dense, unsanitary alleyways where it is next to impossible to enforce a full lockdown.

India, the world's second most populous country after China with 1.3 billion people, has reported more than 5,800 cases of the virus, including 169 deaths, a far cry from the high tolls in several European countries and the United States.

But the western state of Maharashtra, of which Mumbai is the capital, has emerged as a hotspot with over 1,100 of those cases.

Mumbai's seaside Worli Koliwada slum is in an area that had 184 reported cases on Wednesday, as per the latest data, up from 133 the previous day. In the area home to Mumbai's Dharavi, one of Asia's largest slums, 12 had tested positive as of Wednesday, up from eight the previous day.

Mumbai authorities say the city's high number of cases in part stems from more aggressive testing.

The local government says it has been able to quarantine more than 24,000 people to stem the outbreak, but officials privately acknowledge they face a daunting task in the slums.

"In housing societies, we need to trace a dozen people, but in slums we must find hundreds," said one official with the Municipal Corporation of Greater Mumbai.

Prime Minister Narendra Modi has imposed a nationwide lockdown until April 14, saying it is the only way to avoid a catastrophe in India, where the public health system is weak.

But while police patrolled main roads on Thursday, food markets deep in Dharavi were open and humming, according to a Reuters photographer.

"The police charge at anyone who tries to venture out with sticks, but that has no effect," said bank employee Ajay Kewat in Dharavi.

Yashwant Pandey, a police inspector, said it was becoming increasingly difficult to keep people inside.

"Sometimes they get angry when we tell them to go indoors and they threaten to start a protest," he said.

While many slum residents say they approve of the lockdown, they also said they were struggling to stay inside hot, cramped single-room slums and were worried about the economic toll.

"My daughter-in-law has to change her clothes, feed the 3-month-old child, so I have to sit outside. She feels awkward," said Ismail Mukam, who runs a tannery in Dharavi.

Amid fears of more infections, some Dharavi residents barricaded their alleyways with planks and sticks, even a cart and a bicycle.

"Please note - outsiders are not allowed," read one sign.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/india-struggles-contain-coronavirus-enforce-150902832.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

In 24 hours death toll increases by 50 with 102 Recoveries. Cases have been increased by 1218


----------



## CIA Mole

Are we really going to start seeing dead bodies on the ground peverywhere india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KhanBaba2

CIA Mole said:


> Are we really going to start seeing dead bodies on the ground peverywhere india



Are you rubbing your hands with glee.


----------



## Surya 1

N.Siddiqui said:


> Indians will dismiss it as sickular Congress media propaganda...
> 
> Isn't Mojo a leftist liberal channel...hated by the Sanghis.
> 
> Videos are showing error here, opening in YouTube.



You should pray Allah that your wishes are granted many guys are predicting this for a long long time but nothing has happened so far. Pray Allah that your wishes come true one day.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter




----------



## Pakistani Fighter

1035 cases reported in 24 hours. 139 More people have recovered. 40 People died in a day


----------



## Balbir

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248960689386991617


----------



## BL33D

Check this page out for any info regarding laboratories for Covid-19 testing and sample collection.

https://covid.icmr.org.in/index.php/testing-facilities#19.5959808/90.4829259/4








Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> 1035 cases reported in 24 hours. 139 More people have recovered. 40 People died in a day
> View attachment 622656
> 
> View attachment 622657


The rate of testing is growing everyday. Glad to know. It should increase exponentially per week.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

BL33D said:


> Check this page out for any info regarding laboratories for Covid-19 testing and sample collection.
> 
> https://covid.icmr.org.in/index.php/testing-facilities#19.5959808/90.4829259/4
> 
> View attachment 622827
> 
> 
> 
> The rate of testing is growing everyday. Glad to know. It should increase exponentially per week.


Pakistan's testing is going to be increased too



BL33D said:


> Check this page out for any info regarding laboratories for Covid-19 testing and sample collection.
> 
> https://covid.icmr.org.in/index.php/testing-facilities#19.5959808/90.4829259/4
> 
> View attachment 622827
> 
> 
> 
> The rate of testing is growing everyday. Glad to know. It should increase exponentially per week.


Why are India's official figures different from Worldometer?


----------



## BL33D

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Pakistan's testing is going to be increased too


Post some testing graphs from both countries if you find. Will be helpful.


----------



## Mrityunjay Rai

CIA Mole said:


> Are we really going to start seeing dead bodies on the ground peverywhere india


We can see your wish but that may only happen in Pakistan.


----------



## BL33D

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Pakistan's testing is going to be increased too
> 
> 
> Why are India's official figures different from Worldometer?


It seems better updated than the ICMR site. ICMR site takes some time in updating. Let me check from where they are updating.

Edit- Couldnt find the reference but I assume its updated directly from the afternoon press briefings. The ICMR updates are delayed.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

BL33D said:


> It seems better updated than the ICMR site. ICMR site takes some time in updating. Let me check from where they are updating.
> 
> Edit- Couldnt find the reference but I assume its updated directly from the afternoon press briefings. The ICMR updates are delayed.


Pakistan per million tests are higher than India but I am still dissapointed from Govt. Testing are very very low only about 2800 per day


----------



## BL33D

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Pakistan per million tests are higher than India but I am still dissapointed from Govt. Testing are very very low only about 2800 per day


Per million tests doesnt really make sense in cases of countries as huge as india with poor infra. If you are comparing with countries like SK and US who are able to do nearly 10k tests per million, India would have to do like 1 crore tests (10 million ). Does the whole world even have the capacity to do so many tests. You have to do testing reasonably keeping in mind your capacity. And it should be easier for Pakistan to have higher tests per million pop. due to 7 times smaller population. Its not fair or reasonable to compare those stats with of Indias.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

BL33D said:


> Per million tests doesnt really make sense in cases of countries as huge as india with poor infra. If you are comparing with countries like SK and US who are able to do nearly 10k tests per million, India would have to do like 1 crore tests (10 million ). Does the whole world even have the capacity to do so many tests. You have to do testing reasonably keeping in mind your capacity. And it should be easier for Pakistan to have higher tests per million pop. due to 7 times smaller population. Its not fair or reasonable to compare those stats with of Indias.


Bangladesh has even lower tests per million


----------



## BL33D

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Bangladesh has even lower tests per million


Their stats are way way suspect. Almost bogus. Only around 8000 tests.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

909 cases increased in a single day. 73 people have recovered and 34 peole have died


----------



## Chhatrapati

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Pakistan per million tests are higher than India but I am still dissapointed from Govt. Testing are very very low only about 2800 per day


A better stat will be the number of tests conducted to the number of positives.


----------



## Balbir

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249238102289403905


----------



## Pakistani Fighter




----------



## Pakistani Fighter

1705 Cases reported in 24 hours with 214 people recovering and 69 deaths




15,583 more tests done in 24 hours. That's quite impressive


----------



## CIA Mole

https://www.indiatimes.com/news/ind...-raped-in-isolation-ward-in-bihar-510562.html

*Migrant Woman Dies Of Excessive Bleeding After Allegedly Being Raped In Isolation Ward In Bihar*


 Shweta Sengar 
Updated: Apr 11, 2020, 11:34 IST
60.7K SHARES
TWITTER REDDIT formal complaint has been filed against an unknown person.

In a shocking case reported from Gaya in Bihar, a woman admitted to the coronavirus isolation ward at a medical college, was allegedly sexually assaulted by a healthcare worker for two days. The matter came to light on Tuesday.

The woman was admitted to an isolation ward at Anugrah Narain Magadh Medical College and Hospital (ANMMCH). Her family has accused a healthcare worker of raping the woman for two days. She died of excessive bleeding at home after being discharged from the hospital. 


"The 25-year-old victim had returned to Bihar’s Gaya district from Ludhiana (in Punjab) along with her husband on March 25. Before returning to her in-laws’ place, she had undergone abortion at Ludhiana just when she was two months pregnant," said a report by_ Deccan Herald_.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter




----------



## CIA Mole

https://theprint.in/opinion/more-than-300-indians-have-died-of-the-coronavirus-and-nearly-200-of-the-lockdown/400714/
*More than 300 Indians have died of the coronavirus, and nearly 200 of the lockdown*
*A cost-benefit analysis of India’s coronavirus lockdown must take into account the deaths caused by the lockdown itself.*
[URL='https://theprint.in/author/shivam-vij/']SHIVAM VIJ 13 April, 2020 3:38 pm IST




[/URL]


----------



## CrazyZ

*Coronavirus woes hound jobs in India, unemployment rate crosses 23%*
*Employment rate in March fell to an all time low of 38.2 per cent, and the "scene gets much worse as we move into the lockdown period," CMIE said*
Last Updated: April 14, 2020 | 03:00 IST







World has been in a tailspin since the coronavirus pandemic came to light. Matters have turned worse for India which was already going through a phase of economic slowdown. In March, employment rate fell to its all-time low, whereas unemployment rate saw an unprecedented rise to enter double digits for the first time.

According to data from Centre for Monitoring Economy (CMIE), unemployment rate almost tripled in the week ended March 29 to 23.8 per cent from 8.4 per cent a week ago. The next week, which ended on March 5, it was recorded at 23.4 per cent. Unemployment has been progressively growing since January, when the first cases of coronavirus emerged.

"The unemployment rate in March was 8.7 per cent. This is the highest unemployment rate in 43 months. Or, since September 2016. The rate has climbed rather steeply from the 7.16 per cent level of January 2020," the Mumbai-based think tank said in a recent report.

Employment rate in March fell to an all time low of 38.2 per cent, and the "scene gets much worse as we move into the lockdown period," CMIE said.

Things have not returned to normal during the first two weeks of April. As on April 12, the 30-day moving average of unemployment rate was 13.5 per cent. India has reported double-digit unemployment rate in urban areas before, but it has never been the case in rural India. The ongoing nationwide lockdown has changed that. As agricultural activities remain suspended due to lockdown, unemployment in rural areas has reached 13.08 per cent, whereas it reached 14.53 per cent in urban areas.

"What has happened between January and March is that the number of employed fell from 411 million to 396 million and the number of unemployed increased from 32 million to 38 million. So, the 9 million fall in the labour force consists of a 15 million fall in the count of employed and a 6 million increase in the count of unemployed," the CMIE report said.

https://www.businesstoday.in/sector...ent-rate-crosses-23-percent/story/400902.html


----------



## CIA Mole

due to lack of discipline, i believe india will lose all control resulting in widespread muslim lynchings and possibly civil war or with pakistan.


----------



## CrazyZ

CIA Mole said:


> due to lack of discipline, i believe india will lose all control resulting in widespread muslim lynchings and possibly civil war or with pakistan.


India's unemployment was high prior to the lock down. Higher unemployment can only lead to political instability. Indian Muslims and Bangladeshi's will be the main targets. They will amp up rhetoric against Pakistan but will only engage in low level attacks against us below threshold of full war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

There was an increase of 1211 cases across India in 24 hours. 180 people recovered while 31 people died in 24 hours.


----------



## newb3e

https://www.cnbctv18.com/economy/in...ed-indians-amid-covid-19-pandemic-5667941.htm

how fake news is used to dent BJP strongman govt why would a trillion dollar economy request puny USA isnt the whole american america dependent on indians!

why is the world conspiring against Siri Modi g the supereme leader of the world!


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

newb3e said:


> https://www.cnbctv18.com/economy/in...ed-indians-amid-covid-19-pandemic-5667941.htm
> 
> how fake news is used to dent BJP strongman govt why would a trillion dollar economy request puny USA isnt the whole american america dependent on indians!
> 
> why is the world conspiring against Siri Modi g the supereme leader of the world!



Those Indian were not went to beg to anyone in US. Mostly, are working and talented people.

I know from my company itself, three people are working in US and visa is going to expire but it was the client requirements.

Those are IT professionals and not beggar..


----------



## newb3e

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Those Indian were not went to beg to anyone in US. Mostly, are working and talented people.
> 
> I know from my company itself, three people are working in US and visa is going to expire but it was the client requirements.
> 
> Those are IT professionals and not beggar..



exactly USA should keep them but why are they planning to throw such pros back to india,it should be the other way round modi g should threaten USA that he will take his "PROS" back and destroy the whole economy! 

conspiracy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

newb3e said:


> exactly USA should keep them but why are they planning to throw such pros back to india,it should be the other way round modi g should threaten USA that he will take his "PROS" back and destroy the whole economy!
> 
> conspiracy?



Because Trump thinks that people from other countries are stealing jobs in US, so he cares about own people.


----------



## newb3e

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Because Trump thinks that people from other countries are stealing job in US, so he care about own people.


but he needs to be thought by offcourse none other than supreme leader of the world that without indinas "pros" usa will collapase!!


----------



## atan651

https://www.todayonline.com/world/coronavirus-mutation-threatens-race-develop-vaccine

Are we talking about a very dangerous "Indian Virus" here and a cover-up by Indian government?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BL33D

We y'day mentioned that we have kits that could last for 6 weeks. We have received another installment for RT-PCR kits which are far more sufficient in numbers, which would essentially mean that we would be able to cover ourselves for a long period of time. Additionally, we are ordering close to about 33 Lakh kits for RT-PCR (Reverse Transcription-Polymerase Chain Reaction) & 37 Lakh rapid kits are expected to come at any point in time: R Gangakhedkar, Indian Council of Medical Research (ICMR)







*A total of 2,31,902 samples have been tested for COVID-19 so far. Yesterday alone, 21,635 samples were tested.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

BL33D said:


> We y'day mentioned that we have kits that could last for 6 weeks. We have received another installment for RT-PCR kits which are far more sufficient in numbers, which would essentially mean that we would be able to cover ourselves for a long period of time. Additionally, we are ordering close to about 33 Lakh kits for RT-PCR (Reverse Transcription-Polymerase Chain Reaction) & 37 Lakh rapid kits are expected to come at any point in time: R Gangakhedkar, Indian Council of Medical Research (ICMR)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A total of 2,31,902 samples have been tested for COVID-19 so far. Yesterday alone, 21,635 samples were tested.*


Good


----------



## Goenitz

I think like normal flu covid will stay forever now. Its peak will occur in every winter like other flu. Hope we get it vaccine soon. But overall point is, its a trade off. Either people suffer having no income or get infected. So goods transport, agriculture and other necessary industry must keep running.
Just ban large gathering like ceremonies, congregation etc like in Ramzan. Govt delayed int travel ban late but later they manged well. They fixed some airports and start screening and putting the travellers in quarantine.
Overall we cannot implement EU model in Pak as these govts have large pool of money in reserve. We have to come up with 'jugard' like in case of travel ban. Have you seen flight traffic pics? Only PIA is operational (some sources).
So we have to relax this ban. Especially our essential sector like agriculture as its backbone of our economy. So all the 'mandis' be opened or spread them to empty parking lots/spaces to prevent large gathering. So farmers and related can earn living (~70% direct/indirect).
@Horus @Safriz @BHarwana @Joe Shearer @jamahir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Goenitz said:


> I think like normal flu covid will stay forever now. Its peak will occur in every winter like other flu. Hope we get it vaccine soon. But overall point is, its a trade off. Either people suffer having no income or get infected. So goods transport, agriculture and other necessary industry must keep running.
> Just ban large gathering like ceremonies, congregation etc like in Ramzan. Govt delayed int travel ban late but later they manged well. They fixed some airports and start screening and putting the travellers in quarantine.
> Overall we cannot implement EU model in Pak as these govts have large pool of money in reserve. We have to come up with 'jugard' like in case of travel ban. Have you seen flight traffic pics? Only PIA is operational (some sources).
> So we have to relax this ban. Especially our essential sector like agriculture as its backbone of our economy. So all the 'mandis' be opened or spread them to empty parking lots/spaces to prevent large gathering. So farmers and related can earn living (~70% direct/indirect).
> @Horus @Safriz @BHarwana @Joe Shearer @jamahir


Social distancing can't be practised for long


----------



## jamahir

Goenitz said:


> I think like normal flu covid will stay forever now. Its peak will occur in every winter like other flu.



That's an interesting point. I get flu every summer. So I suppose there will become available a common medicine to treat the symptoms of Covid just like we purchase D'Cold.



Goenitz said:


> Either people suffer having no income or get infected. So goods transport, agriculture and other necessary industry must keep running.



In my city, supposedly, the IT and ITES companies will reopen after the lock-down is lifted on April 30.



Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Social distancing can't be practised for long



I think a reasonable distancing and self-discipline will have to become part of our lives from now on.

@padamchen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

atan651 said:


> https://www.todayonline.com/world/coronavirus-mutation-threatens-race-develop-vaccine
> 
> Are we talking about a very dangerous "Indian Virus" here and a cover-up by Indian government?




WOW, now we are talking about a "INDIAN VIRUS".


From the article:

_*The patient was said to be a medical student returning from Wuhan, but the strain does not appear to be closely related to any of those identified in the Chinese city and appears to be an outlier compared with variants recorded in other countries.*_
*

*
The Hindu terrorists and their sympathisers were celebrating the return of Indian students from China as some sort of "masterstroke" by Hindu terrorist regime of Modi. They were taking jibes at Pakistan for not allowing its students back from China.


*NOW WHAT ? WHAT SAY YOU????*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

There was in increase of 1076 cases which are lesser than previous day. 270 people have recovered and 68 people have died in a day





Number of tests done are very good as compared to Pakistan


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> There was in increase of 1076 cases which are lesser than previous day. 270 people have recovered and 68 people have died in a day
> View attachment 623707
> 
> 
> *Number of tests done are quiet as compared to Pakistan*
> 
> View attachment 623708



India is doing test approx *26,351* and Pakistan is doing approx *3280* test on a day....(Big difference)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Raj-Hindustani said:


> India is doing test approx *26,351* and Pakistan is doing approx *3280* test on a day....(Big difference)


I forgot to write good after quiet. My Bad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ALexxy87

Raj-Hindustani said:


> India is doing test approx *26,351* and Pakistan is doing approx *3280* test on a day....(Big difference)


The only remedies are Test, test and isolate. Mere lockdoen will take a long way to break the chain of transmission as still not much is known about incubation period, infectivity, modes of transmission. New informations are being published everyday. We have to establist a chain of diagnosis like we have for polio and TB nationwide in India from the grassroot level. One rapid, easy to perform and cost effective testing kit for screening must be identified e.g. Rapid antibody detection kit. At least a member from every family must be screened, so that the cluster of cases can be isolated rapidly. The protocol of testing only symptomatic cases and contacts of positive cases should be modified in this way. Kerala govt followed this and got good result.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter




----------



## Daghalodi

jamahir said:


> That's an interesting point. I get flu every summer. So I suppose there will become available a common medicine to treat the symptoms of Covid just like we purchase D'Cold.
> 
> 
> 
> In my city, supposedly, the IT and ITES companies will reopen after the lock-down is lifted on April 30.
> 
> 
> 
> I think a reasonable distancing and self-discipline will have to become part of our lives from now on.
> 
> @padamchen



This is nothing like your everyday common cold or flu. I have personally seen CT scans of infected lungs. This disease causes fibrosis which is irreversible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

Daghalodi said:


> This is nothing like your everyday common cold or flu. I have personally seen CT scans of infected lungs. This disease causes fibrosis which is irreversible.



I see. So it causes internal physical changes too.


----------



## Daghalodi

jamahir said:


> I see. So it causes internal physical changes too.



It damages your lungs,leaving a honey comb effect. South Korea has reported cases of reinfection in people who were positive for covid19 before and got cured.


----------



## jamahir

Daghalodi said:


> It damages your lungs,leaving a honey comb effect. South Korea has reported cases of reinfection in people who were positive for covid19 before and got cured.



1. So the supposed curing does not heal the lung damage ?? In India I hear of some people who got cured. One from Kerala state who got cured came on TV some time back and gave out a message of encouragement to I think those who are infected and also to the public in general.

2. How soon was the reinfection ??


----------



## Smarana Mitra

Daghalodi said:


> It damages your lungs,leaving a honey comb effect. South Korea has reported cases of reinfection in people who were positive for covid19 before and got cured.


No, the lungs are curable. It just takes some time as the alveoli and other lung tissues need to heal. Lung damage is common and these tissues regularly face damages due to inhaled dust, allergies and cold virus. They all self heal in couple week's time

Yes, coronavirus is difficult to be immunised. The virus keeps mutating. That is ehy people get cold repetitively from childhood till old age. Cold virus or coronavirus can't be immunised in general

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Smarana Mitra said:


> Yes, coronavirus is difficult to be immunised. The virus keeps mutating. That is ehy people get cold repetitively from childhood till old age. Cold virus or coronavirus can't be immunised in general


Is there any vaccine for Cold Virus?


----------



## Daghalodi

Smarana Mitra said:


> No, the lungs are curable. It just takes some time as the alveoli and other lung tissues need to heal. Lung damage is common and these tissues regularly face damages due to inhaled dust, allergies and cold virus. They all self heal in couple week's time
> 
> Yes, coronavirus is difficult to be immunised. The virus keeps mutating. That is ehy people get cold repetitively from childhood till old age. Cold virus or coronavirus can't be immunised in general



Please tell me how can lungs or the body heal firbrosis? You are confusing covid19 with a commom cold or pnemonia, clearly its not.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Daghalodi said:


> Please tell me how can lungs or the body heal firbrosis? You are confusing covid19 with a commom cold or pnemonia, clearly its not.


Vedic science.


----------



## CIA Mole




----------



## Taimoor Khan




----------



## ALexxy87

Daghalodi said:


> This is nothing like your everyday common cold or flu. I have personally seen CT scans of infected lungs. This disease causes fibrosis which is irreversible.


The immediate cause of death is viral pneumonia or ARDS. Fibrosis is a consequence of viral pneumonia which is quite late sequelle to present.


----------



## Smarana Mitra

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Is there any vaccine for Cold Virus?


I am not aware of any vaccine. I don't think it is possible to vaccinate as people don't seem to gain immunity and can get repeated attacks of cold virus.


Daghalodi said:


> Please tell me how can lungs or the body heal firbrosis? You are confusing covid19 with a commom cold or pnemonia, clearly its not.


No, Covid19 causes pneumonia. Fibrosis happens when there is repeated injury and not something that can happen in small period of time. Yes, healing of lings tissues does cause mild fibrosis in of some case of severe pneumonia but is not serious. Only some deadly diseases like TB causes fibrosis as TB eats the lungs and makes it rot. This is not the case with pneumonia. So, one need not worry about fibrosis


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Cases detected in 24 Hours are 941. 182 people recovered in a day. 37 Deaths in 24 days reported






Impressive Testing Rate


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

ABout 1007 cases detected in a day. 260 people recovered in a day 23 more people died in 24 hours





Testing is increasing day by day. More than 3 lakhs have been conducted so far


----------



## Sharma Ji

Goa Chief Minister Pramod Sawant on Thursday retweeted BJP national general secretary BL Santhosh's post on Twitter, indicating that Goa might be the first state to enter the green zone of the COVID-19 pandemic by 20 April.
Taking to Twitter, Santosh had earlier said that if all goes according to the government's plan, Goa would be the first state to be declared a green zone by 20 April.

The senior BJP leader had also urged citizens to keep their eyes and ears to the ground.

The coastal state had reported seven COVID-19 positive cases, of which six patients have recovered and one is being treated at a designated hospital in Margao.

Of the two districts in the state, South Goa has already been declared a "green zone" by the Union health ministry.

The health ministry has categorised all districts in India into different COVID-19 zones. A district that has not reported positive coronavirus cases can be marked under the green zone and lockdown may be eased a little at such places.


----------



## BL33D

Right now we are doing 30,000+ tests a day. Once we start doing more pooled testings, its gonna increase a lot. Keep it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

*3,265 bodies brought to 30 graveyards of Karachi in 49 days, data reveals*

This is statistics from 49 grave yards, and we have thousands of grave yards around Pakistan.
Such data hints that figures provided by state are far from reality.
Clearly another evidence state lagging in administration and transparency as usual.


----------



## BL33D

BATMAN said:


> *3,265 bodies brought to 30 graveyards of Karachi in 49 days, data reveals*
> 
> This is statistics from 49 grave yards, and we have thousands of grave yards around Pakistan.
> Such data hints that figures provided by state are far from reality.
> Clearly another evidence state lagging in administration and transparency as usual.


This thread is for India updates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

991 cases detected in a day. 243 people recovered in a day and 43 more people died





India conducted more than 31 thousand tests in a day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rishav

West bengal is not testing enough , it is a time bomb


----------



## Pakistani Fighter




----------



## BL33D




----------



## CIA Mole




----------



## Pakistani Fighter

About 1334 cases reported in a day. 35,494 tests conducted in a day. 27 people died in day with 239 recoveries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter




----------



## Pakistani Fighter

1553 Cases recorded in 24 hours with 36 deaths and 316 recoveries





India has conducted 27,824 tests in just 24 hours. Total tests has reached more than 4 lakhs (401586).
Kudos for them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sharma Ji

Good news! All 7 active Covid-19 cases in Goa recovered, discharged

*The last of the seven Covid-19 cases in Goa was detected on April 3, and since then all have been discharged after their samples tested negative post-treatment.*

After Goa, another state becomes coronavirus-free

_*A day after Goa became first zero COVID-19 state in India, Manipur CM N Biren Singh has informed on Twitter that both the patients in the state, who were earlier declared coronavirus infected, have fully recovered and tested negative for the infection.*_


----------



## ALexxy87

rishav said:


> West bengal is not testing enough , it is a time bomb


The CM thinks she is the landlady of WB. Her party leaders are looting the cereals allotted by both central and state govts to be distributed free of cost from ration dealers and running 'langar' to show everyone as if they are helping people from their own pockets, whereas the poors are getting around 2kg cereals a week instead of 5kg allotted per head. There is severe shortage of PPEs for the health personnel, and she has made a 'death audit committee' just to cover up the COVID death toll. We have many cases, where in spite of being positive for COVID, the committee refuses to declare the cause of death as COVID infection, rather gives the cause to be some other co morbidities.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Still its jamati who are spreading the virus and Modi failed policies got nothing to do with it.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

India records 1336 new cases. 47 New deaths in 24 hours. Good News is high number of recoveries which are 687 in number.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

1383 cases have been reported so far. 618 people recovered in 24 hours and 50 people died




Testing numbers are good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BL33D




----------



## Pakistani Fighter

BL33D said:


> View attachment 626140


Old data


----------



## BL33D

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Old data


??? Most of the countries have updated till yesterday.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

BL33D said:


> ??? Most of the countries have updated till yesterday.


I am talking about India


----------



## BL33D

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> I am talking about India


Couldnt get the latest. ICMR website is down.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> 1383 cases have been reported so far. 618 people recovered in 24 hours and 50 people died
> View attachment 626015
> 
> Testing numbers are good
> View attachment 626016


@BL33D


----------



## BL33D

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> @BL33D


The numbers I posted from Wiki are also the same. -_-


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

BL33D said:


> The numbers I posted from Wiki are also the same. -_-


Positive too?


----------



## BL33D

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Positive too?


I just look for test numbers.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

1409 cases have been detected in 24 hours. 388 people more recovered and 41 people died in 24 hours






India conducted 38 thousand tests in single day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BL33D

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> 1409 cases have been detected in 24 hours. 388 people more recovered and 41 people died in 24 hours
> View attachment 626394
> 
> 
> India conducted 38 thousand tests in single day
> 
> View attachment 626395


Daily testing has slowed down a bit. They should allow pool testing in more areas.






The growth of COVID-19 cases has been more or less linear, not exponential

On Mar 23, we had done 14,915 tests
On Apr 23, we have done more than 5 lakh tests

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

1684 cases reported in single day. 491 people recovered in a day and 37 people died in single day





India conducted 41247 tests in single day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

@Raj-Hindustani are rapid Testing banned in India?


----------



## BL33D

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> @Raj-Hindustani are rapid Testing banned in India?


Yes, the rapid test kits procured from China have very bad quality and in some cases accuracy of 5%. Meanwhile we are going ahead with RT-PCR testing and local manufacturing with help from South Korea. Also our own rapid test kits are undergoing validation.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

BL33D said:


> Yes, the rapid test kits procured from China have very bad quality and in some cases accuracy of 5%. Meanwhile we are going ahead with RT-PCR testing and local manufacturing with help from South Korea. Also our own rapid test kits are undergoing validation.


So how you did 41000 tests in single day? That too the highest one I suppose. Does the data includes the rapid testing too?


----------



## BL33D

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> So how you did 41000 tests in single day? That too the highest one I suppose. Does the data includes the rapid testing too?


I think it doesnt include. As they were taken out of use as soon as states found that their accuracy is abysmal. But I am not sure if all Rapid test kits are paused or only Chinese ones. The numbers will only grow as we have procured huge numbers of RT-PCR kits. I think I had posted those numbers in this thread earlier. Also we are manufacturing them now. And the pooled testing in some parts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> @Raj-Hindustani are rapid Testing banned in India?



Actually, it is not completed stopped. We don't have much options and it is not ban but ICMR is checking this kits and if it will be found faulty then might ask to replace or will completely cancel the orders

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ALexxy87

BL33D said:


> I think it doesnt include. As they were taken out of use as soon as states found that their accuracy is abysmal. But I am not sure if all Rapid test kits are paused or only Chinese ones. The numbers will only grow as we have procured huge numbers of RT-PCR kits. I think I had posted those numbers in this thread earlier. Also we are manufacturing them now. And the pooled testing in some parts.


In the state of WB, all the rapid testing kits are withdrawn. I got the circular of ICMR.


----------



## khansaheeb

Meanwhile India continues to import medical supplies from China:-

https://www.indiatoday.in/india/sto...ulty-test-kits-1670374-2020-04-24?ref=taboola


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

1429 cases reported in 24 hours. 314 recoveries in a day and 57 deaths





38,168 tests conducted in a single day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

only a fool would believer the cases are 25000


----------



## BL33D

khansaheeb said:


> Meanwhile India continues to import medical supplies from China:-
> 
> https://www.indiatoday.in/india/sto...ulty-test-kits-1670374-2020-04-24?ref=taboola


Forgot to mention South Korea and Singapore !! ?? And we do $70B+ business a year, now go cry a river.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## babarbutt580

The blame game between America and China continued until the pandemic took America under its vexing shade. America called it the China Virus while on the other hand, China alleged America of spreading it in Wuhan where military exercises were going on. Despite advancement and technology the true reasons will be exposed after decades.

Source: https://www.thewallet.com.pk/blog/the-failed-system/


----------



## Shahzaz ud din




----------



## Zee-shaun

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254182055597899776


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

1990 cases reported in a day. 741 people recovered and 49 people died





India conducted 45332 cases in 24 hours

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

1396 cases reported in a day. 381 people recovered in a day and 48 people died in a day.




About 40507 tests conducted in a day


----------



## Sharma Ji

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...arrange-rave-parties/articleshow/75384577.cms 

LOL, gotta love the hippies.


----------



## BL33D




----------



## Pakistani Fighter

1543 cases reported in a day. 684 people recovered in a day and 62 people died.




India conducted Huge 50914 tests is single day


----------



## Sharma Ji

Coronavirus: 5 northeast states declared Covid-19 free


The Centre today declared five of the eight northeast states -- Sikkim, Nagaland, Arunachal Pradesh, Manipur and Tripura -- coronavirus free


Assam, Meghalaya and Mizoram have 8, 11 and 1 Covid-19 cases, respectively, and the government is waiting for them to test negative, MoS for Development of North Eastern Region Jitendra Singh said

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Covid19 death toll in India surpasses 1000 deaths.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

1897 cases reported in a day. Huge 827 recoveries and 73 deaths in a day. India conducted 54031 tests in a single day








BHarwana said:


> Covid19 death toll in India surpasses 1000 deaths.


Their Recoveries have also passed 7500 and tests have passed 750000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anik101

*Watch: How Bangalore's War Room is playing its role in fighting Coronavirus.*


----------



## Verve

@Ace of Spades 

Comments on below please.

Thanks to 50 autopsies carried out on patients who died from COVID-19, they found that it is NOT PNEUMONIA, strictly speaking, because the virus does not kill pneumocytes of its type only but uses an inflammatory storm to create an endothelial vascular thrombosis, with the corresponding diffuse thrombosis the lung is the most affected because it is the most inflamed, but also, it produces a heart attack or stroke, and many other thrombotic diseases. In fact the protocols have left the useless antiviral therapies and have concentrated on the inflammatory and anti-clotting.

These therapies must be done immediately, even at home, where the treatment responds very well to the patients. Later they are less effective. In resuscitation, they are almost useless. If the Chinese had reported it, they would have invested in home therapy, not Intensive Care! *It is a case of DISSEMINATED INTRAVASCUAL COAGUALATION (THROMBOSIS).* So, the way to combat it is with antibiotics, anti-inflammatories and anticoagulates.

An Italian anatomical pathologist reports that the Pergamo hospital made a total of 50 autopsies, Milan 20; the Chinese have only made 3, which seems to fully confirm the information. Success is determined by a disseminated intravascular coagulation activated by the virus, so interstitial pneumonia would have nothing to do with this, it would have been just a big diagnostic error. In retrospect, I have to rethink these chest radiographs that were discussed a month ago as interstitial pneumonia, it could actually be fully consistent with a disseminated interstitial coagulation DICA.
People go to ICUs for thrombus, generalized venous embolism; generally, lupus. If this were the case, intubations and resuscitations would be useless if thromboembolism is not resolved first. Ventilating a lung where blood does not reach is useless. In fact, nine out of ten die because the problem is cardiovascular not respiratory. It is venous micro-thrombosis and not pneumonia that determines mortality.

Why do thrombi form? Because inflammation according to the school text induces thrombosis through a complex but well-known pathophysiological mechanism. So what the scientific literature said especially from China until the middle of March was that anti-inflammatories should not be used. *Now the therapy that is being used in Italy is with anti-inflammatories and antibiotics as in influenzas,* and the number of hospitalized patients has been reduced. Many deaths even in their 40s had a history of fever for 10 to 15 days, which were not adequately treated here. The inflammation destroyed everything and created the ground for the formation of thrombi, because the main problem is not the virus, but the immune reaction that destroys the cell where the virus enters. In fact, patients with rheumatoid arthritis have never been admitted to the covid departments, because they are on cortisone therapy, which is a great anti-inflammatory. That is the main reason why hospitalizations in Italy are decreasing and it is becoming a treatable disease at home. By treating it well at home, not only hospitalization is avoided but also the risk of thrombosis. It was not easy to understand, because the signs of micro-embolism have faded even in the echocardiogram.
This weekend the comparison was made of the data of 50 patients between those who breathe badly and those who do not and the situation seems very clear.

With this important finding, it would be possible to return to normal life and open the businesses closed by the quarantine, not immediately, but it is time to publish these data, so that the health authorities of each country make their respective analysis of this information and avoid more useless deaths and the vaccine may come later.

In Italy from today the protocols are changing. According to valuable information from Italian pathologists, ventilators and Intensive Care Units are not required. So we must rethink investments to adequately address this disease.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ace of Spades

Verve said:


> @Ace of Spades
> 
> Comments on below please.
> 
> Thanks to 50 autopsies carried out on patients who died from COVID-19, they found that it is NOT PNEUMONIA, strictly speaking, because the virus does not kill pneumocytes of its type only but uses an inflammatory storm to create an endothelial vascular thrombosis, with the corresponding diffuse thrombosis the lung is the most affected because it is the most inflamed, but also, it produces a heart attack or stroke, and many other thrombotic diseases. In fact the protocols have left the useless antiviral therapies and have concentrated on the inflammatory and anti-clotting.
> 
> These therapies must be done immediately, even at home, where the treatment responds very well to the patients. Later they are less effective. In resuscitation, they are almost useless. If the Chinese had reported it, they would have invested in home therapy, not Intensive Care! *It is a case of DISSEMINATED INTRAVASCUAL COAGUALATION (THROMBOSIS).* So, the way to combat it is with antibiotics, anti-inflammatories and anticoagulates.
> 
> An Italian anatomical pathologist reports that the Pergamo hospital made a total of 50 autopsies, Milan 20; the Chinese have only made 3, which seems to fully confirm the information. Success is determined by a disseminated intravascular coagulation activated by the virus, so interstitial pneumonia would have nothing to do with this, it would have been just a big diagnostic error. In retrospect, I have to rethink these chest radiographs that were discussed a month ago as interstitial pneumonia, it could actually be fully consistent with a disseminated interstitial coagulation DICA.
> People go to ICUs for thrombus, generalized venous embolism; generally, lupus. If this were the case, intubations and resuscitations would be useless if thromboembolism is not resolved first. Ventilating a lung where blood does not reach is useless. In fact, nine out of ten die because the problem is cardiovascular not respiratory. It is venous micro-thrombosis and not pneumonia that determines mortality.
> 
> Why do thrombi form? Because inflammation according to the school text induces thrombosis through a complex but well-known pathophysiological mechanism. So what the scientific literature said especially from China until the middle of March was that anti-inflammatories should not be used. *Now the therapy that is being used in Italy is with anti-inflammatories and antibiotics as in influenzas,* and the number of hospitalized patients has been reduced. Many deaths even in their 40s had a history of fever for 10 to 15 days, which were not adequately treated here. The inflammation destroyed everything and created the ground for the formation of thrombi, because the main problem is not the virus, but the immune reaction that destroys the cell where the virus enters. In fact, patients with rheumatoid arthritis have never been admitted to the covid departments, because they are on cortisone therapy, which is a great anti-inflammatory. That is the main reason why hospitalizations in Italy are decreasing and it is becoming a treatable disease at home. By treating it well at home, not only hospitalization is avoided but also the risk of thrombosis. It was not easy to understand, because the signs of micro-embolism have faded even in the echocardiogram.
> This weekend the comparison was made of the data of 50 patients between those who breathe badly and those who do not and the situation seems very clear.
> 
> With this important finding, it would be possible to return to normal life and open the businesses closed by the quarantine, not immediately, but it is time to publish these data, so that the health authorities of each country make their respective analysis of this information and avoid more useless deaths and the vaccine may come later.
> 
> In Italy from today the protocols are changing. According to valuable information from Italian pathologists, ventilators and Intensive Care Units are not required. So we must rethink investments to adequately address this disease.



Yes that is correct, but it's not standalone thrombosis problem. When lungs are going in to overdrive and over-inflammation of lungs due to autoimmune response that's where we are seeing this problem more. Since inflammation is happening more than necessary and it's causing coagulation of blood. There is a direct link between IL-6 (which is a inflammatory marker) and D-Dimer's increased production in covid 19 patients. Hence the more the inflammation the more chances of coagulation and lots of hospital deaths are happening because of the reason. And indeed there is no point of putting a lung on mechanical ventilator when it's necrotic or have no oxygen carrying capacity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Verve

Ace of Spades said:


> Yes that is correct, but it's not standalone thrombosis problem. When lungs are going in to overdrive and over-inflammation of lungs due to autoimmune response that's where we are seeing this problem more. Since inflammation is happening more than necessary and it's causing coagulation of blood. There is a direct link between IL-6 (which is a inflammatory marker) and D-Dimer's increased production in covid 19 patients. Hence the more the inflammation the more chances of coagulation and lots of hospital deaths are happening because of the reason. And indeed there is no point of putting a lung on mechanical ventilator when it's necrotic or have no oxygen carrying capacity.



I have been tinkering with (DIY & safe) earthing of body, specifically myself during work at desk at home and the bed as well. I was going to start a thread on it along with other papers showing measured benefits of grounding, specifically in reduction of inflammation all over the body and neutralising of Free Radicals. Top athletes have been using this for healing injuries as well.

I am grounded almost 20hrs per day for past 2 weeks with significant reduction in the lingering pain in back and neck that started about a year or so ago with major improvements in sleep as well. Best I've found is laying in the garden with feet, hands and head in contact with earth - one hour of that is just amazing! First week was a very interesting one with noticeable tingles in various parts of the body including the face - need to get rid of these damn cancer causing mercury/poison fillings!

The above two posts made me recall one of the research papers I had read prior to implementing the grounding setup. This relates to reduction of blood clotting and it could potentially be useful as an add-on treatment of COVID19 patients since it is a very straight forward setup with ECG/EKG electrodes. My understanding is that patients are grounded during some operations as well.

Please review and share your thoughts.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3576907/

There are a few other papers on this site as well. Earthing or Grounding in search.

@Mangus Ortus Novem ... One for you sir, if not already known.

@PakSword @StormBreaker

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ace of Spades

Verve said:


> I have been tinkering with (DIY & safe) earthing of body, specifically myself during work at desk at home and the bed as well. I was going to start a thread on it along with other papers showing measured benefits of grounding, specifically in reduction of inflammation all over the body and neutralising of Free Radicals. Top athletes have been using this for healing injuries as well.
> 
> I am grounded almost 20hrs per day for past 2 weeks with significant reduction in the lingering pain in back and neck that started about a year or so ago with major improvements in sleep as well. Best I've found is laying in the garden with feet, hands and head in contact with earth - one hour of that is just amazing! First week was a very interesting one with noticeable tingles in various parts of the body including the face - need to get rid of these damn cancer causing mercury/poison fillings!
> 
> The above two posts made me recall one of the research papers I had read prior to implementing the grounding setup. This relates to reduction of blood clotting and it could potentially be useful as an add-on treatment of COVID19 patients since it is a very straight forward setup with ECG/EKG electrodes. My understanding is that patients are grounded during some operations as well.
> 
> Please review and share your thoughts.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3576907/
> 
> There are a few other papers on this site as well. Earthing or Grounding in search.
> 
> @Mangus Ortus Novem ... One for you sir, if not already known.



Not something that i would say is the sole reason for the effects you've been experiencing. It can be just relaxation that is induced by laying down in garden decreasing your stress and hence the symptoms. Alternative medicine is not my area of expertise but this paper is extremely low quality with only 10 subjects in experimental group and the experimental design is very bad to say the least. Human physiology is not that simple that grounding can take some charge away from body and will help with blood clotting.



Verve said:


> First week was a very interesting one with noticeable tingles in various parts of the body including the face - need to get rid of these damn cancer causing mercury/poison fillings!



Were you hyperventilating while laying down? Deep breathing? if so, that explains the tingling

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Verve

Ace of Spades said:


> Were you hyperventilating while laying down? Deep breathing? if so, that explains the tingling



No hyperventilating, just normal.

Tingling was whilst grounded on desk working and in bed. On ground there's no tingling, just pure relaxation and feel of earth and body being one and completely zoning out.



Ace of Spades said:


> Alternative medicine is not my area of expertise but this paper is extremely low quality with only 10 subjects in experimental group and the experimental design is very bad to say the least. Human physiology is not that simple that grounding can take some charge away from body and will help with blood clotting.



Most of Grounding research is privately sponsored hence small samples. However it is becoming popular in many physicians and even some neurosurgeons.

Another paper:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4378297/

Re alternative medicine, have a look into Dr Rashid A Buttar who is a general surgeon with 30+ years experience. His clinic has even treated stage 4 cancer patients successfully without Chemotherapy. You'll no doubt understand the process way better so all I'll say here is that almost all his treatments start with heavy metals detoxification first and foremost, via Chelation therapy.

Grounding for 30 minutes per day is advised by him as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

1718 cases reported in a day. 67 deaths and 629 recoveries




India conducted about 59437 tests in single day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BL33D



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Much improved testing by India I must say. Credit where it's due. 

It's an interesting staggering of accelerations in different countries. I didn't realise Russia had tested so many just recently also. Their positive rate is also relatively low.


----------



## Anik101

*Indian Railways today crosses 3 million mark in distribution of free meals.*

*https://pib.gov.in/PressReleasePage.aspx?PRID=1619574*

*Bangalore pharma company begins export of Favipiravir used to treat Covid-19 infection.
https://www.livemint.com/news/india/bangalore-pharma-company-begins-export-of-drug-used-to-treat-covid-19-infection-11588147819058.html*


*Portable ventilator by Noida based startup. *
Company has recently supplied it's initial batch of 500 ventilators and they intend to make 10000 units/month using manufacturing facilities of automobile giant Maruti Suzuki.
In total Government of India has placed orders for 59000 ventilators with 9 different companies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahzaz ud din



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

About 2000 cases reported in a day. 564 recoveries and 73 deaths.




India did whooping 72453 tests in a single day


----------



## Anik101

DRDO's medical oxygen plant a spin off of Tejas mk2 Onboard Oxygen Generation System(OBOGS)








https://www.financialexpress.com/de...-drdo/1941277/lite/?__twitter_impression=true

A Mobile Virology Research & Diagnostics Laboratory developed by DRDO.MVRDL is a 'combination' BSL-3/BSL-2 lab that can process up to 2000 samples a day.





Low cost ventilator by IUST, Awantipora, J&K

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

About 2293 cases reported in a day. 1062 recoveries and 71 deaths





India conducted whooping 73709 tests in a day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Good that testing is getting increase.
Yesterday -
On Saturday, India crossed 1 million
Covid-19 tests (RT-PCR), a milestone, clocking over 75,000 tests per day with 419 laboratories at work through the country.

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...osses-1-million-mark/articleshow/75509827.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

2644 cases reported in a day. 682 recoveries and 83 deaths




About 70000 tests conducted in a day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

2553 Cases reported in a day. 1074 people recovered and 72 people died.




India conducted whooping 60783 tests in a single day

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BL33D

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> 2553 Cases reported in a day. 1074 people recovered and 72 people died.
> View attachment 629534
> 
> India conducted whooping 60783 tests in a single day
> View attachment 629533


Isnt it less than previous single day tests.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

BL33D said:


> Isnt it less than previous single day tests.


yeh by 10k


----------



## BL33D

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> yeh by 10k


They have said they can scale it up to 1.25lac a day. Maybe after the 9pm update it increases.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

About 3900 cases reported in a day. 1020 recovered and 195 died in a single day




India conducted whooping 84713 tests in a single day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tauren Paladin

Stage 3 is happening. Lockdown is likely going to be extended again.


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

India conducted 84835 tests in a single day


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

2958 cases reported in a day. Recoveries are 1456 and deaths are 126.




India conducted about 84835 tests in a single day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

About 3591 cases reported in a day. About 1084 and recoveries 87 deaths reported in one day





About whooping 80632 tests conducted in a day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2997116113704259


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

Shahzaz ud din said:


>


i just hope they are real doctors and not paid actors for a video...anything can happen in the land of bollywood.
the way they are dancing would make a professional miraasi run for his money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

3390 cases reported in a day. 1273 people recovered and 103 people died




India conducted whooping 80375 tests in a day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

3320 cases reported in one day. Recoveries are 1307 and deaths are 95.





Whooping 85425 tests conducted in one day

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

3277 cases reported in a day. Recoveries are 1511 and deaths are 128




85824 tests conducted in a single day!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BL33D

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> 3277 cases reported in a day. Recoveries are 1511 and deaths are 128
> View attachment 631199
> 
> 85824 tests conducted in a single day!
> View attachment 631198


The positive rate has remained at 3.9% even though there has been increase in cases which is due to increase in testing.


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

Verve said:


> @Ace of Spades
> 
> Comments on below please.
> 
> Thanks to 50 autopsies carried out on patients who died from COVID-19, they found that it is NOT PNEUMONIA, strictly speaking, because the virus does not kill pneumocytes of its type only but uses an inflammatory storm to create an endothelial vascular thrombosis, with the corresponding diffuse thrombosis the lung is the most affected because it is the most inflamed, but also, it produces a heart attack or stroke, and many other thrombotic diseases. In fact the protocols have left the useless antiviral therapies and have concentrated on the inflammatory and anti-clotting.
> 
> These therapies must be done immediately, even at home, where the treatment responds very well to the patients. Later they are less effective. In resuscitation, they are almost useless. If the Chinese had reported it, they would have invested in home therapy, not Intensive Care! *It is a case of DISSEMINATED INTRAVASCUAL COAGUALATION (THROMBOSIS).* So, the way to combat it is with antibiotics, anti-inflammatories and anticoagulates.
> 
> An Italian anatomical pathologist reports that the Pergamo hospital made a total of 50 autopsies, Milan 20; the Chinese have only made 3, which seems to fully confirm the information. Success is determined by a disseminated intravascular coagulation activated by the virus, so interstitial pneumonia would have nothing to do with this, it would have been just a big diagnostic error. In retrospect, I have to rethink these chest radiographs that were discussed a month ago as interstitial pneumonia, it could actually be fully consistent with a disseminated interstitial coagulation DICA.
> People go to ICUs for thrombus, generalized venous embolism; generally, lupus. If this were the case, intubations and resuscitations would be useless if thromboembolism is not resolved first. Ventilating a lung where blood does not reach is useless. In fact, nine out of ten die because the problem is cardiovascular not respiratory. It is venous micro-thrombosis and not pneumonia that determines mortality.
> 
> Why do thrombi form? Because inflammation according to the school text induces thrombosis through a complex but well-known pathophysiological mechanism. So what the scientific literature said especially from China until the middle of March was that anti-inflammatories should not be used. *Now the therapy that is being used in Italy is with anti-inflammatories and antibiotics as in influenzas,* and the number of hospitalized patients has been reduced. Many deaths even in their 40s had a history of fever for 10 to 15 days, which were not adequately treated here. The inflammation destroyed everything and created the ground for the formation of thrombi, because the main problem is not the virus, but the immune reaction that destroys the cell where the virus enters. In fact, patients with rheumatoid arthritis have never been admitted to the covid departments, because they are on cortisone therapy, which is a great anti-inflammatory. That is the main reason why hospitalizations in Italy are decreasing and it is becoming a treatable disease at home. By treating it well at home, not only hospitalization is avoided but also the risk of thrombosis. It was not easy to understand, because the signs of micro-embolism have faded even in the echocardiogram.
> This weekend the comparison was made of the data of 50 patients between those who breathe badly and those who do not and the situation seems very clear.
> 
> With this important finding, it would be possible to return to normal life and open the businesses closed by the quarantine, not immediately, but it is time to publish these data, so that the health authorities of each country make their respective analysis of this information and avoid more useless deaths and the vaccine may come later.
> 
> In Italy from today the protocols are changing. According to valuable information from Italian pathologists, ventilators and Intensive Care Units are not required. So we must rethink investments to adequately address this disease.



https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/22/health/strokes-coronavirus-young-adults/index.html


This article says 
"The virus *seems* to be causing increased clotting in the large arteries, leading to severe stroke," Oxley told CNN.

So its all an assumption so far that the virus is causing blood clotting since there is a surge in cases...
Only long term data can prove if its true but how statistics are going to be used to prove a point over scientific backing.. .where will we get the proof its the virus causing these deaths..even those with no symptoms are being called covid19 deaths in the same article above...


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

4213 cases reported in a day. Recoveries are 1559 and deaths are 97.




64651 tests conducted in a single day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

3604 cases reported in a day. Recoveries are 1538 and deaths are 87




85891 tests conducted in a day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

A nice video...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

3525 cases reported in a day. Recoveries are 1931 and deaths are 122.




India conducted about huge 94671 tests in a single day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*Did Namaste Trump in Gujarat play a role in COVID spread???*
- India was specifically targeting Tablighi Jamaat Attendees in Delhi for testing and even then UP ranks way behind in number of cases.
- India was doing only 149 tests per Million as of 24 April 2020




*Mass testing key to fight corona, India no where in game: Rahul Gandhi*
Stating that the country has quite low level of testing for coronavirus infection, Rahul Gandhi said with only 149 tests per million population, India is currently in the company of countries like Laos, Niger and Honduras, . "India delayed the purchase of testing kits & is now critically short...



economictimes.indiatimes.com

Coronavirus Timeline:
First case diagnosed in China: December 2019
First case diagnosed in India: 30 January in Kerala | https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_the_COVID-19_pandemic
First case diagnosed in Gujarat: 19 March 2020 | https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/COVID-19_pandemic_in_Gujarat






Namaste Trump in Ahmadabad, Gujarat: 24 February 2020
Ahmadabad has the highest number of cases in Gujarat (more than half of all cases)
(Gujarat has the Second Highest cases among various states and it ranks 9th in terms of population)
Tabliqhi Jamaat event in Delhi: Early March 2020

Below are various statistics.
One can draw their own conclusions.





























Advertisement


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

3722 cases reported in a day. Recoveries are 1849 and deaths are 134




Whooping 92791 tests conducted in a day


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

About 3967 cases detected in a day. Recoveries are 1685 and Deaths are 100.




A whooping 92911 tests conducted in a day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

3970 tests conducted in a day. Recoveries are 2233 and deaths are 103.




Huge 94325 tests conducted in a day


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262401049941299200


----------



## CIA Mole

the numbers are not bad at all.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263032661238480897


----------



## CrazyZ

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263032661238480897


Wow first pogroms against Muslims, now pogroms against defenseless trucks.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263051328651235334


----------



## Tauren Paladin

What happened to the coronavirus cases and deaths update?


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*'We Thought You Were Muslim' Says Madhya Pradesh Police as 'Apology' for Beating Lawyer*


----------



## CIA Mole

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264193362485182464

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bossman

https://youtu.be/CFwmtFb3R

Hail Modi for his fantastic handling of the pandemic. I understand his popularity is on all time high. What a nation!


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*Meerut: Monkeys steal Covid 19 test samples, one spotted eating it*
*



*


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

All pakistani friends are doing trolling here! but they are not saying a single word about on Pak status and in PAK thread (Corona status).

Where Imran Khan is totally failed with confused mind and showing as a very weak prime minister of Pakistan. He can't take decisions and responsibility.

Even I doubt " Why testing is too low".... It seems to a political decision. Ratio of infection is too much high " 10-20 %" and it could be reason.

But no one ready to talk about Imran khan performance even Pak media is criticizing on a daily basis..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*How 3 ‘smart’ Indian names have ruined 200-year reputation of most respected medical journals.*
*



*


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

Kuwait Politician Action Hindu Doctor | Dr Arti Lalchandani News | Badi Buri Khabar | MrReactionWala


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*Ultimately, Half of India Will Get COVID-19 But That’s to be Expected and is Not Worrying*
*



*


----------



## Bossman

Raj-Hindustani said:


> All pakistani friends are doing trolling here! but they are not saying a single word about on Pak status and in PAK thread (Corona status).
> 
> Where Imran Khan is totally failed with confused mind and showing as a very weak prime minister of Pakistan. He can't take decisions and responsibility.
> 
> Even I doubt " Why testing is too low".... It seems to a political decision. Ratio of infection is too much high " 10-20 %" and it could be reason.
> 
> But no one ready to talk about Imran khan performance even Pak media is criticizing on a daily basis..


Go look at data from impartial sources such as John Hopkins University’s COVID-19Tracker. While India’s numbers are still shooting to Mars and beyond, Pakistan’s curve is safely coming back to the earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*India reports biggest daily jump of 52,123 new COVID-19 cases*
*



**



*


----------



## Valar.



Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*Maharashtra: Lab technician takes va****l swab from 23-year-old woman for ‘accurate COVID-19 test result'*
Crime




Mirror Now Digital
Updated Jul 30, 2020 | 20:51 IST

*Police have arrested a 30-year-old lab technician under rape and molestation charges after he allegedly took a vaginal swab from a woman for a COVID-19 test in Maharashtra's Amravati district.*





Lab technician arrested for taking vaginal swabs for a corona test [Representative image] | Photo Credit: iStock Images
*KEY HIGHLIGHTS*

The woman, who works at a mall, was asked to take a COVID-19 test as one of her co-workers had tested positive for the infection

She lodged a police complaint after her brother confirmed from a doctor that no vaginal swabs are taken for COVID-19 tests
*Mumbai*: In a deplorable incident, a 30-year-old lab technician of a state-run hospital allegedly took a vaginal swab from a 23-year-old woman for performing a COVID-19 test after saying that it was important for “an accurate COVID-19 test result”, in Amravati district of Maharashtra on Tuesday.

The incident took place at the Trauma Care Testing Lab of the Badnera government hospital. The affected woman works at a mall. One of her co-workers had tested positive for Coronavirus, following which, she, along with 20 others, went to the TCTL for taking a COVID-19 test.

*Accused calls woman for second test*
After the test, the woman received a call from the technician, identified as Alpesh A Deshmukh. He told her that her report was positive and now she was required to take a vaginal swab test for an accurate result. She asked if there was any other woman who was required to undergo the vaginal swab test. He responded in negative.

*Woman grows suspicious *
The woman went to the lab for the second test. The accused took vaginal swabs from her and later told her that the report was negative. She grew suspicious and told her brother about it. Her brother contacted a doctor, who confirmed that vaginal swab tests aren’t done for COVID-19. Thereafter, the woman approached the police and filed a complaint against the accused. Police arrested him under rape and molestation charges, reported _IANS_.


----------



## Baby Leone

Shahzaz ud din said:


> *Maharashtra: Lab technician takes va****l swab from 23-year-old woman for ‘accurate COVID-19 test result'*
> Crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirror Now Digital
> Updated Jul 30, 2020 | 20:51 IST
> 
> *Police have arrested a 30-year-old lab technician under rape and molestation charges after he allegedly took a vaginal swab from a woman for a COVID-19 test in Maharashtra's Amravati district.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lab technician arrested for taking vaginal swabs for a corona test [Representative image] | Photo Credit: iStock Images
> *KEY HIGHLIGHTS*
> 
> The woman, who works at a mall, was asked to take a COVID-19 test as one of her co-workers had tested positive for the infection
> 
> She lodged a police complaint after her brother confirmed from a doctor that no vaginal swabs are taken for COVID-19 tests
> *Mumbai*: In a deplorable incident, a 30-year-old lab technician of a state-run hospital allegedly took a vaginal swab from a 23-year-old woman for performing a COVID-19 test after saying that it was important for “an accurate COVID-19 test result”, in Amravati district of Maharashtra on Tuesday.
> 
> The incident took place at the Trauma Care Testing Lab of the Badnera government hospital. The affected woman works at a mall. One of her co-workers had tested positive for Coronavirus, following which, she, along with 20 others, went to the TCTL for taking a COVID-19 test.
> 
> *Accused calls woman for second test*
> After the test, the woman received a call from the technician, identified as Alpesh A Deshmukh. He told her that her report was positive and now she was required to take a vaginal swab test for an accurate result. She asked if there was any other woman who was required to undergo the vaginal swab test. He responded in negative.
> 
> *Woman grows suspicious *
> The woman went to the lab for the second test. The accused took vaginal swabs from her and later told her that the report was negative. She grew suspicious and told her brother about it. Her brother contacted a doctor, who confirmed that vaginal swab tests aren’t done for COVID-19. Thereafter, the woman approached the police and filed a complaint against the accused. Police arrested him under rape and molestation charges, reported _IANS_.


sick nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*People are fleeing the cities as Covid19 case numbers sour in India*

In India, over three million people have now become infected with COVID-19. Those numbers rose by a million in just two weeks. With the coronavirus situation getting worse, social and economic pressures are growing too. Millions of skilled and unskilled workers across the country have had to leave big cities and return to rural areas. Our correspondent Nimisha Jaiswal in Delhi explains why.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*Could COVID-19 Deaths in India Actually Be Five Times the Official Figure?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

Shahzaz ud din said:


> *People are fleeing the cities as Covid19 case numbers sour in India*
> 
> In India, over three million people have now become infected with COVID-19. Those numbers rose by a million in just two weeks. With the coronavirus situation getting worse, social and economic pressures are growing too. Millions of skilled and unskilled workers across the country have had to leave big cities and return to rural areas. Our correspondent Nimisha Jaiswal in Delhi explains why.



Modi has created a nightmare for all Indians


----------



## Han Patriot

It's 5 mil now, will. Overtake US anytime now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CIA Mole




----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*Covid: India's coronavirus outbreak in 200 seconds








India's Covid-19 outbreak in 200 seconds


As India has more than 7 million confirmed cases, here's a look at how the country has responded to the pandemic.



www.bbc.com




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*Pakistan handled Covid-19 better than India: Rahul Gandhi*
Opposition leader also shares a graph on Twitter predicting Indian economy to shrink by 10.3%


News DeskOctober 16, 2020





Indian opposition leader Rahul Gandhi. PHOTO: FILE
Slamming the Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi-led Bharatiya Janata Party's government, opposition leader Rahul Gandhi on Friday said that Pakistan and Afghanistan handled the novel coronavirus pandemic better than India.
"Another solid achievement by the BJP government," said Rahul, sarcastically, in a tweet while sharing a graph of projected GDP growth of different countries. "Pakistan and Afghanistan handled Covid better than India," he added.

The graph showed the contraction of Indian economy by 10.3% — the highest in the region by far — while rest of the countries did significantly better than India.
According to _Hindustan Times_, this was the biggest slump of any major emerging nation and the worst since independence.
Earlier, the International Monetary Fund (IMF) in its report had predicted that Asia’s third-largest economy will contract 10.3% for the fiscal year compared with its June prediction of a 4.5% drop.
Pakistan’s economy, which in the last fiscal year contracted by 0.4%, is projected to grow by 1% in this fiscal year 2020-21, the World Economic Outlook (WEO) had said in its report.
The WEO noted that inflation in Pakistan could be 10.2% on an annualised basis, which by 2025 is expected to remain around 8.6% and the unemployment rate, which till this fiscal year was 4.5% may further jump to 5.1%.
The IMF projected over 13.3% increase in unemployment in Pakistan within a year.
The IMF report projections suggest that Pakistan is in stagflation – a condition in which the economic growth rate is slow while unemployment and prices of goods and services are high.
The report observed that the revision was driven by second quarter GDP outturns in large advanced economies, which were not as negative as had been projected.
China’s return to growth, which was stronger than expected, and signs of a more rapid recovery in the third quarter, it said.
While the global economy is coming back, the ascent will likely be long, uneven, and uncertain, the IMF maintained.
But it observed that prospects had worsened significantly in some emerging markets and developing economies where infections were increasing rapidly.
The IMF also released the Global Financial Stability report, which showed that Pakistan’s External debt service through the end of 2021 as percentage of foreign currency reserves 102%.
​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

India coronavirus: The trauma and pain of being a Covid doctor


India's health workers are being driven to exhaustion in the pandemic and have little time to grieve.



www.bbc.com





*India coronavirus: The trauma and pain of being a Covid doctor*



*Soutik Biswas*
India correspondent

Published21 hours ago
Share
Related Topics

Coronavirus pandemic




IMAGE COPYRIGHTREUTERS
image captionIndia has reported nearly 10 million Covid-19 cases

*A patient suffering from a long-term effect of Covid-19 in India begged her doctor to take her off the ventilator because she didn't want to live any longer.*
The woman had recovered from a severe bout of the infection after spending a month in critical care in summer and returned home, on oxygen.

A month later, she was readmitted to Pandit Bhagwat Dayal Sharma Post Graduate Institute of Medical Sciences in Rohtak, some 90km (55 miles) from the capital, Delhi. She was suffering from lung fibrosis, an irreversible effect of Covid-19, where fragile parts of the lungs become damaged even after the infection is gone.

During her second spell in critical care, which lasted three months, she wrote a series of notes to Kamna Kakkar, a 28-year-old anaesthetist.
"I don't want to live. Take me off the tubes."
"You shouldn't have saved me when I had Covid in summer."
The patient died soon after, despite all efforts to save her.



IMAGE COPYRIGHTGETTY IMAGES
image captionHealth workers say the pandemic has left them completely exhausted
Those who work in critical care are used to acute sickness, death and long hours. Dr Kakkar and her colleagues have handled several hundred very sick Covid-19 patients in their hospital since summer. But as the pandemic continues to engulf hospitals, and the disease results in completely unpredictable outcomes for patients, health workers are being driven to breaking point of physical exhaustion and mental frustration.

"Here was a patient who was hopeful, and then hopeless, and then agitated, not wanting to live. It was difficult for me to process her pain," Dr Kakkar told me.
More than 1,400km away, in the western city of Mumbai, Aseem Gargava, a 31-year-old doctor at the state-run KEM Hospital, reported a similar experience.

A patient, a young man and sole family breadwinner, had a stroke, days before he was expected to go home after recovering from Covid-19. He was paralysed for two weeks before he died. The cause: a blood clot in the lungs, called pulmonary embolism, which can happen in some coronavirus patients.
"Here was a young man, responding to all medication, recovering steadily, beating the virus and getting ready to return to his family. And then, out of the blue, there's a setback and all is lost," Dr Gargava said.
"It was so traumatic to break the news to his wife. The patient was with us for 45 days. This helplessness breaks you down more. This disease is so unpredictable."




IMAGE COPYRIGHTKAMNA KAKKAR

image captionDr Kamna Kakkar says the "pandemic never left the hospitals"
As Covid-19 winds its way through India, hospitals continue to be flooded with patients. The virus has now infected nearly 10 million people and claimed over 140,000 lives, according to official counts.
India added lots of beds, but simply didn't have enough critical care workers to cope with the rising tide of patients. So hospitals have trained practically any available specialist from plastic surgeons to ear, nose and throat (ENT) doctors to anaesthetists to look after Covid-19 patients.

Even that isn't enough. Health workers say they are completely burnt out. "The pandemic never really left the hospitals. People outside just don't realise that," Dr Kakkar said, while dealing with a surge of patients in the winter.

It's not just the pandemic that has overwhelmed health workers; it is the fear of an unpredictable and predatory pathogen that makes things so stressful.

Doctors say any patient arriving in an emergency room in India with shortness of breath these days is immediately a Covid-19 suspect when she could be actually suffering from heart disease, dengue, scrub typhus or even acid reflux.

But since everyone is a suspect, doctors and nurses have to take precautions, swab every patient, triage carefully, and keep all suspected patients in a separate ward until their results arrive.
When the very sick end up in critical care, forging trust with the patient becomes difficult because they can't see or sometimes communicate with the doctor or the nurse. "It is very, very frustrating sometimes," Dr Gargava said.




IMAGE COPYRIGHTASEEM GARGAVA
image captionAseem Gargava, a doctor in Mumbai, posted this picture of his palm on social media
Doctors and nurses work in scrubs for hours together - wearing protective gear "feels like getting into a coffin every day," a doctor told me. They share mobile phone pictures of themselves slumped over tables during nightshifts like "zombies". In June Dr Gargava posted on social media a picture of his wrinkled palm, the result of wearing rubber gloves for hours without a break.
Most health workers haven't gone home in months - a doctor in Delhi says she saw her child after six months. Many live in hospitals and hotels to protect their families. The last time Dr Kakkar went on leave was after she contracted the infection herself, and chose to quarantine at home with her parents, away from the hospital.




*Read more stories by Soutik Biswas*

How a 'warm vaccine' could help India
Are Indians more immune to Covid-19?
Has the pandemic really peaked in India?
Why India’s Covid problem could be bigger than we think





Towards the end of November, Prachi Agarwal, an anaesthetist at Delhi's Lok Nayak Jai Prakash Narayan (LNJP) Hospital, began her "ninth round of Covid-19 duty" - eight hours in critical care for 15 days at a stretch, followed by a week in quarantine in a hotel. She has to test negative every time she returns to work.

"It's a strange life of seeing patients, deaths and living in hotel rooms, and completely isolating from the rest of the world," Dr Agarwal told me.

Doctors and nurses also have little time to grieve for their personal losses. So many have lost colleagues to the infection - more than 660 doctors have died in India so far, and most of them worked in hospitals. "I have friends who are taking anti-depressants and seeking therapy," another doctor told me in Mumbai. They say they get very "angry and anguished" when they see their friends and relatives being lax with mask-wearing and going for parties and weddings as "if the pandemic was over".



IMAGE COPYRIGHTSASWATI SINHA
image captionHealth workers share pictures of their colleagues on duty
Health workers are also fed up of being lionised as heroes for doing their work. "We've passed that stage. If anyone calls us a hero now, I tell myself, please stop it. It won't work now. There's a limit to motivational lectures," says Dr Kakkar. "Seniors placate us saying this is a marathon, not a sprint".

Dwaipayan Banerjee, a medical anthropologist at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology, says fatigue and resilience are endemic to India's public health system, rather than the result of a new pandemic. "So rather than just celebrate human resilience and think of ways to boost the capacity of individual doctors, families and patients to withstand its impact, we need to think of ways in which this resilience is not demanded in the first place," he said.

After they lost two colleagues to Covid-19 in the summer, health workers at LNJP, India's largest Covid-19 hospital, began praying every day on each floor.
"We just pray to God to protect us all. And hope one day, some day, we will triumph over the virus," Farah Husain, who looks after the hospital's Covid-19 intensive care unit, said.

media captionDelhi's deadliest month fighting Covid-19
*Related Topics*

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Unable to locate the original post, censored by the mod but very pertinent in view of the current situation!

The said article claimed some weeks ago that India had already recovered from the COVID crisis! 





As correctly warned back on 23rd February 2021, India is now facing the reality of post-911 era started in 2020, and called the All-Pandemic Era:




Feb 23, 2021

If ISRO can't keep its target goal of 2022 for a manned spaceflight due to the 2020 COVID-19 pandemic, then it will only be able to launch fireworks for the next 2 decades!

Because during the past year, COVID-19 was only a mild massage compared to the incoming *tsunami* of B117 et al strains forecasted for March 2021!

_5 FEb 2021

TWO DIFFERENT COVID19 PANDEMICS—Many think with cases dropping that pandemic is nearly over. But truth is, there are now 2 different #SARSCoV2 pandemics diverging—old strain is waning, while the more contagious #B117 strain is dominating. We will be soon slammed very hard. 





https://archive.vn/BX3pc/013b4caa2cb245019b2bed9f9c3cdc09297549a1.jpg ; https://archive.vn/BX3pc/30afac48c5a0b507896e35a44a7c73c2b0dab6a0/scr.png ; https://web.archive.org/web/20210220220812/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EtcNJGXXcAA0rXv?format=jpg&name=large 
▲ 1. Here is what is going to happen... currently R is ~0.9 in many places, but with the more infectious #B117, the R will jump 50% approximately. And it is inevitable (all CDC and Danish models say this) that B117 will take over as the reigning dominant variant soon... · Feb 5, 2021

https://twitter.com/DrEricDing/status/1357566949404905472​_
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/which-nation-will-be-the-4th-to-join-the-elite-club-of-spacefaring-nations.598244/post-12976644



The only thing skyrocketing right now in India: India's COVID situation worst in the world by rate of new infections, in this *Death Race* along Brazil, and no better than the U.S. and the E.U.!





https://archive.ph/dZ0jp/ed857c59aacdc081f0a8d6a77b6cf291856fc963.png ; https://archive.ph/dZ0jp/335e9ae5c01cbe0230f092b4ed6b8dc43a0dd86a/scr.png ; 
http://web.archive.org/web/20210326054735/https://i.imgur.com/CxA9JGB.png ; https://ig.ft.com/coronavirus-chart/?areas=eur&areas=usa&areas=bra&areas=rus&areas=ind&areas=irn&cumulative=0&logScale=0&per100K=0&startDate=2020-01-01&values=deaths 
▲ 2. New COVID cases as reported 25th March 2021.


Just FYI for now—new variant found in India. Unclear transmission or immune escape yet.

"double mutation (E484Q & L452R) in key areas of virus's spike protein may increase these risks and allow the virus to escape the immune system".





https://archive.is/Gj6SR/332aac2bd9d4e167c0a0e139083e1881a54cc125/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210326062849/https://archive.is/Gj6SR/332aac2bd9d4e167c0a0e139083e1881a54cc125/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210326054526/https://twitter.com/DrEricDing/status/1374775467279024137 ; https://archive.is/Gj6SR 
▲ 3. BREAKING—due to surging COVID19 cases, India 🇮🇳 has frozen all major exports of AstraZeneca COVIDVaccine made by Serum Institute of India, world’s biggest vaccine-maker, to meet domestic demand as infections rise. This will also delay supplies to COVAX. 24 Mar 2021

Again, vaccines are never meant to be more than a substitute for a cure, only a placebo when one doesn't use the real cure: particle accelerators.



















🚬

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

*A COVID triple-mutant found in India could be much more deadly, and may be resistant to existing vaccines*
cteh@businessinsider.com (Cheryl Teh)
7 hrs ago




© Amarjeet Kumar Singh/Anadolu Agency via Getty ImagesMedics attend to COVID-19 patients at Shehnai Banquet Hall, temporarily converted into an isolation ward, as coronavirus cases surge across the country in New Delhi, India. Amarjeet Kumar Singh/Anadolu Agency via Getty Images

A new threat has emerged in India's fight against COVID - a triple mutant variant of the virus.
The mutant strain was found in samples in Bengal, and may have evolved from preexisting double mutations.
Researchers in India say this new threat could potentially affect vaccine efficacy, but more studies need to be done.
See more stories on Insider's business page.
As India contends with its second major wave of COVID cases and a double-mutated variant of the virus, it now faces a new threat - a triple-mutant variant.
Scientists found two triple-mutant varieties in patient samples in four states: Maharashtra, Delhi, West Bengal, and Chhattisgarh. Researchers in the country have dubbed it the "Bengal strain" and say it has the potential to be even more infectious than the double-mutant variant.
This is because three COVID variants have merged to form a new, possibly deadlier variant.
The Times of India spoke to Vinod Scaria, a researcher at the CSIR-Institute of Genomics and Integrative Biology in India, who said that the triple mutant was also an "immune escape variant" - a strain that helps the virus attach to human cells and hide from the immune system.

He added that it could have evolved from the double-mutant variant - which experts say is likely behind the recent surge of COVID in the country.

Sreedhar Chinnaswamy, a researcher from the National Institute of Biomedical Genomics in India, told the Times of India that the variant also carried the E484K mutation, a characteristic found in both the South African and Brazilian variants.

"In other words, you may not be safe from this variant even if you were previously infected by another strain, or even if you have been vaccinated," said Chinnaswamy.

Paul Tambyah, a professor of medicine at the National University of Singapore, said that the good news, however, is that there is currently no concrete evidence that the new triple mutation is more deadly or transmissible.

"Singapore researchers have done some work trying to link the mutations with clinical outcomes and transmissibility and have found no link between more severity or more transmissibility with newer mutants compared with the original lineages of SARS-CoV2," Tambyah said.

Other scientists studying COVID have detected quadruple and quintuple mutants in samples as well, he said, without it necessarily affecting how well vaccines work.

"There is good data suggesting that the immune system, not just antibodies, can respond to multiple different mutants," Tambyah said.

This new threat is, still, worrying, as India's healthcare system has already reached a breaking point as it grapples with the second wave of COVID cases. Hospitals across the country are dealing with critical shortages of medical oxygen supplies. Yesterday, six hospitals in the country reportedly ran out of oxygen as the country grappled with a sudden surge in patients.

Oxygen supplies have been diverted from shipbreaking facilities and steel plants. Still, hospitals remain overwhelmed - with some desperate families even resorting to stealing oxygen cylinders from hospitals to keep their family members alive.

India recorded a daily high of 314,835 COVID cases on Thursday, but that worldwide record was broken within 24 hours when the country announced that it recorded 332,730 new cases and 2,263 deaths on Friday. The country now has over 16 million COVID cases, second only to the US's record of 32 million cases.


----------



## khansaheeb

Seems like India may become a global threat. International travel to and from India must be stopped.









India Covid crisis: Hospitals buckle under record surge


Families of Covid patients are pleading for hospital care as emergency rooms and wards overflow.



www.bbc.com





*India Covid crisis: Hospitals buckle under record surge*
Published8 hours ago
Share
Related Topics

Coronavirus pandemic

media captionInside a Delhi hospital running low on beds and oxygen
*India's healthcare system is buckling as a record surge in Covid-19 cases puts pressure on hospital beds and drains oxygen supplies.*
Families are left pleading for their relatives who are desperately ill, with some patients left untreated for hours.
Crematoriums are organising mass funeral pyres.
On Friday India reported 332,730 new cases of coronavirus, setting a world record for a second day running. Deaths were numbered at 2,263 in 24 hours.
*Oxygen crisis*
Dr Atul Gogia, a consultant at the Sir Ganga Ram hospital in Delhi, told the BBC there had been a "huge surge" in patients, leaving no space in the emergency room.
"We do not have that many oxygen points. Whatever oxygen points are there, they're full. Patients are coming in with their own oxygen cylinders or without oxygen. We want to help them but there are not enough beds and not enough oxygen points even to supply them oxygen if it is there," he said.

"All our telephone lines are jammed. People are continuously calling the helpline. There is a big rush outside the hospital: there are ambulances parked, patients wanting to get deboarded, but the problem is, there is no space.
"We try to mobilise, we try to discharge patients who become stable as early as possible so that we can increase the turnaround, but things are difficult right now."

Have India's rallies help spread coronavirus?
Why India is running out of oxygen again





Every morning, for the past few days, I have been waking up to my phone buzzing with desperate messages for help.
People are seeking hospital beds, life-saving drugs, oxygen and plasma for their infected and sick friends and relatives. Often, after a period of silence, the same people announce the deaths of their "patients". My Twitter timeline is India's Covid-19 war-room, as the state appears to have largely withered away.
Every essential to save a life is in short supply or available on the black market. Then there's the fear of the virus literally "at your door". Over the past week, three buildings in the gated complex where I live have become "containment zones", with entire skyscrapers sealed because of too many infections. The days and nights are filled with helplessness, anxiety and fear. The bad news is unrelenting.
The Supreme Court of India has called this a "national emergency". This is beyond an emergency. It is a "complete collapse of the goddamn system", as one of India's leading virologists says. In hotspots like Delhi and Mumbai, life, itself, is now a privilege.





*Maharashtra*, the worst-hit state in India, faces an oxygen shortfall. In the state capital, Mumbai, at least 13 patients died after a fire broke out in an intensive care unit of a hospital treating Covid patients.
Two days earlier, 24 Covid patients died in another part of the state after a leak interrupted the flow of oxygen to their ventilators.

Why second Covid wave is devastating India
How India failed to prevent a deadly second wave
On Friday morning, Max Healthcare, which runs 10 private hospitals around *Delhi*, put out an "SOS" message, saying it had less than an hour's supply remaining at two of its sites. The shortage was later resolved.
Three other states - *Gujarat, Uttar Pradesh* and *Haryana *- are also facing a critical shortage. The Indian Air Force is being used to lift oxygen tankers and supplies to different parts of the country.



IMAGE COPYRIGHTREUTERS
image captionCrematoriums have resorted to mass funeral pyres as the number of bodies from Covid victims continues to rise




*How is medical oxygen made?*
A separation process takes air and splits it into various gases, including oxygen. The oxygen is then purified, super-cooled and stored as a liquid, which is less bulky than keeping it as a gas.
The compressed oxygen is used to fill insulated tanks, which supply hospitals, or canisters for individual patients.

A vaporiser is used to turn the oxygen back into a gas before it is delivered to patients.



IMAGE COPYRIGHTGETTY IMAGES
image captionHospitals are struggling to get enough oxygen for Covid patients




*Why are cases so high in India?*
Cases have surged during India's second wave, driven by a number of factors. Health protocols have been lax, with mask mandates sporadically enforced.
Millions of people attended a Hindu festival, the Kumbh Mela, which culminated 10 days ago with a mass dip in the River Ganges. New strains of the virus have emerged, including a "double mutant" strain.
Bollywood composer Shravan Rathod tested positive shortly after returning from the city where the Kumbh Mela was held and died not long after, his family confirmed.
As well as the Indian double-mutant strain, the UK strain is the primary variant found in the state of Punjab, National Centre for Disease Control Director Sujeet Kumar Singh told local media.
The UK strain is also particularly prevalent in Maharashtra and the city of Delhi, he added.
Dr Saswati Sinha, a critical care specialist in the eastern city of Kolkata, said emergency rooms and wards were packed to capacity.
"We are getting direct calls from our patients, our acquaintances, our neighbours: they are pleading with us to be able to accommodate some of their next of kin. But unfortunately, our situation is such that, although we are trying our best, we still have a huge number of patients whom we are not able to accommodate," she told the BBC.
"In 20 years of working in intensive care, I have never seen anything of this kind, ever."
Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi met chief ministers of the most affected states and oxygen manufacturers on Friday.
He asked states to work together to stop hoarding and black marketeering, saying that the government was also looking at diverting industrial oxygen to ease the crisis.


----------



## Imran Khan

Shahzaz ud din said:


> *Pakistan handled Covid-19 better than India: Rahul Gandhi*
> Opposition leader also shares a graph on Twitter predicting Indian economy to shrink by 10.3%
> 
> 
> News DeskOctober 16, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian opposition leader Rahul Gandhi. PHOTO: FILE
> Slamming the Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi-led Bharatiya Janata Party's government, opposition leader Rahul Gandhi on Friday said that Pakistan and Afghanistan handled the novel coronavirus pandemic better than India.
> "Another solid achievement by the BJP government," said Rahul, sarcastically, in a tweet while sharing a graph of projected GDP growth of different countries. "Pakistan and Afghanistan handled Covid better than India," he added.
> 
> The graph showed the contraction of Indian economy by 10.3% — the highest in the region by far — while rest of the countries did significantly better than India.
> According to _Hindustan Times_, this was the biggest slump of any major emerging nation and the worst since independence.
> Earlier, the International Monetary Fund (IMF) in its report had predicted that Asia’s third-largest economy will contract 10.3% for the fiscal year compared with its June prediction of a 4.5% drop.
> Pakistan’s economy, which in the last fiscal year contracted by 0.4%, is projected to grow by 1% in this fiscal year 2020-21, the World Economic Outlook (WEO) had said in its report.
> The WEO noted that inflation in Pakistan could be 10.2% on an annualised basis, which by 2025 is expected to remain around 8.6% and the unemployment rate, which till this fiscal year was 4.5% may further jump to 5.1%.
> The IMF projected over 13.3% increase in unemployment in Pakistan within a year.
> The IMF report projections suggest that Pakistan is in stagflation – a condition in which the economic growth rate is slow while unemployment and prices of goods and services are high.
> The report observed that the revision was driven by second quarter GDP outturns in large advanced economies, which were not as negative as had been projected.
> China’s return to growth, which was stronger than expected, and signs of a more rapid recovery in the third quarter, it said.
> While the global economy is coming back, the ascent will likely be long, uneven, and uncertain, the IMF maintained.
> But it observed that prospects had worsened significantly in some emerging markets and developing economies where infections were increasing rapidly.
> The IMF also released the Global Financial Stability report, which showed that Pakistan’s External debt service through the end of 2021 as percentage of foreign currency reserves 102%.
> ​


is kam main bhi pakistan ko ghaseet liya saloon ne apna kam karo BC hamari jaan choro


----------



## pakpride00090

how the tables have turned over...People criticized china for being a dictatorship but look how effeciently they controlled the virus..

And here we are with we wuzzzz larGesT DemOCRAZZZZZYYYYY in the world.... 
You can now shove that democracy up your ***.


----------



## CONNAN




----------



## Shahzaz ud din

Indian Boy Apologizing to Pakistan Over Indian Media Reporting.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CONNAN



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

How India's second Covid wave started, what went wrong, and what can be done: Top virologist answers









How India's second Covid wave started, what went wrong, and what can be done: Top virologist answers


Since April, India has been witnessing a surge in Covid-19 infections with the country seeing over 3 lakh fresh cases of Covid-19 daily. Amid this massive surge, which has caused a visible strain on the healthcare system, India’s top virologist Dr T Jacob John tells India Today what went wrong...




www.indiatoday.in





*How India's second Covid wave started, what went wrong, and what can be done: Top virologist answers*
*Since April, India has been witnessing a surge in Covid-19 infections with the country seeing over 3 lakh fresh cases of Covid-19 daily. Amid this massive surge, which has caused a visible strain on the healthcare system, India’s top virologist Dr T Jacob John tells India Today what went wrong and what measures can be taken to tackle the situation.*
ADVERTISEMENT




Priyamvatha P. ChennaiApril 28, 2021UPDATED: April 28, 2021 11:39 IST






A person with a breathing problem receives oxygen support inside her car at a gurdwara amidst the spread of coronavirus disease, in Ghaziabad. (Photo:Reuters)

Amid the second wave of Covid-19, healthcare personnel in India have been trying to do their best under trying circumstances. Stretched to the breaking point, the pressure of work and shortage of material during the second wave may cause deaths that could have been avoidable, India’s top virologist Dr T Jacob John has said.
In an email interview to India Today’s Priyamvadha P Vijayakumar, *Dr T Jacob John*, former professor and head of the department of clinical virology and microbiology at Chennai Christian College in Vellore said, “The so-called UK variant was detected in September 2020. That was an alert for India to be on guard and look systematically for variants of concern. In December, the lab consortium was networked but the goal of gene sequencing in 5 per cent of all cases was not taken seriously.”
In this detailed interview, Dr John analyses how India ended up in the present crisis. How it started, where we went wrong, and what can be done. Dr John also clears myths about vaccination in this tell-all interview.
*Here are the excerpts from the interview:*
*India Today: *What does the surge in Covid cases in India indicate? How bad is the second wave?
ADVERTISEMENT

*Dr T Jacob John: *Like in earlier pandemics of influenza and like in other countries, the second wave of Covid-19 has happened in India. The second wave is different and more worrying than the first.
*India Today:* Lancet's study indicates that there could be over 1000 deaths per day in June. What is your view?
*Dr T Jacob John:* Deaths are proportionate to infections and that proportion may not necessarily be any different than the first wave. But we will have to wait and see. As of now, the infection-fatality or case-fatality seems to be unchanged. Infection-fatality and case-fatality are not easily dissected in India because of the way numbers are reported. But consistently it has remained below two. More infections will cause more deaths. While healthcare staff is better informed, sheer pressure of work and shortage of resources may cause more deaths.





_*Also See: Covid-19 vaccination FAQs: Your questions about coronavirus vaccine safety answered*_
*India Today: *Which age group is going to be most affected due to new mutant variants?
*Dr T Jacob John: *The system was slow to look for and detect mutant variants of concern. Reports in the media indicate that younger age groups, largely unaffected in first wave, are now getting infected. Whether this is indicative of higher infectiousness will be known as studies are reported. Probably the higher infectiousness alone may explain this change.
ADVERTISEMENT

*India Today:* Do you think the government should step up vaccination process?
*Dr T Jacob John:* Vaccination is a very important intervention. But an impact on epidemiology can be had only after two doses and a sizeable proportion are vaccinated to give a guess, at least 25-30 per cent. As of now, around 2 per cent has been given two doses. Stepping up vaccinations will not affect the rise of second wave, but it will definitely save many lives. I do not think India can conduct mass vaccinations in order to make an impact on epidemiology now, as vaccine supplies will not meet this demand.
*India Today:* Was India well-prepared for the second wave?
*Dr T Jacob John: *No, the government and scientific community did not expect a second wave, or a wave of this magnitude, as the first wave was a one-year affair. It took six months to reach the peak and six months to decline to steady and low numbers. From December 27 till March 11, the daily numbers were around 20,000 and that pattern was assumed to continue. However, that is no excuse for not being ready for an increase until at least 30% of the population was vaccinated.
ADVERTISEMENT






_*Also See: Fully vaccinated Americans need not wear masks outdoors unless in big crowd, says US CDC*_
*India Today: *Could we have been more alert looking at the trend in UK and Europe?
*Dr T Jacob John:* The so-called UK variant was detected in September 2020. India was asked to be on guard and look systematically for variants of concern. In December, the lab consortium was networked but the goal of gene sequencing in 5 per cent of all cases was not taken seriously. I hear that labs were not given the necessary funds for additional personnel and reagents. So, India was slow to understand the importance of mutants. Even now, less than 1 per cent of cases are studied for genome sequencing.
*India Today: *Is the virulence worse in the new variants? Should we expect more mutant variants?
*Dr T Jacob John: *Mutant variants are a function of the magnitude of infection a greater number of people infected means more chances of variants of concern. So, more mutants were predictable, but would the mutants be of concern or not have to be specifically investigated?
*India Today: *What impact will double mutants have in India?
*Dr T Jacob John:* The double mutant was a variant detected late last year, but its impact was not investigated until the second wave threw up questions. The classification of the double mutant is B.1.617 and it seems to be the dominant virus in Maharashtra. Not sure where else it has been detected.
*India Today:* Is there a need for genome sequencing?
*Dr T Jacob John:* UK variant B.1.1.7 was detected in September 2020, only because of routine genome sequencing. Similarly, South African variant B.1.351 was found in October 2020. The Brazil variant P.1 was detected since Japan was doing routine gene sequencing; in Dec 2020, Japan picked up a variant in four persons. All had travelled from Brazil then Brazilian viruses were analysed and P.1 was dominant there. Genome studies are very important for the management of the epidemic.
*India Today:* Despite the vaccination drive, people seem to be hesitant about taking the shot. Can you clear myths surrounding vaccines?
*Dr T Jacob John: *Myths are man-made. The usefulness of vaccinations to save lives (prevent severe disease) was not drilled into people. Lack of transparency of serious adverse events following immunisation added to the fear of educated people. The vaccine roll-out, its rationale was not explained to people. People invent imaginary theories to fill the vacuum of authentic information. Many deaths after vaccination were reported in the press but the government did not move fast in explaining the causality. That made many suspicious. Lack of trust and suspicion of non-scientific motivations added to the confusion. Health ought to be non-partisan above politics and all political parties should be on board for decisions on health. If that does not become visible, people lose trust. All political parties were not aligned against the common enemy. The lead should be the ruling party.
*India Today:* There have been unconfirmed reports on the side effects of vaccines.
*Dr T Jacob John:* In all developed countries, all vaccine side-effects (called AEFI, adverse events following immunisation) are listed and serious ones investigated, and information made available in the public domain. This is not done in India. So reports remain unconfirmed.
There is an AEFI monitoring committee in Delhi, but it can only work if data is made available to it. And when it comes to investigating serious AEFI, local standards vary widely. There were media reports of many deaths, but details are not given out by the AEFI Committee.
This lack of transparency has two components systemic competence and deliberate secrecy. These lead to vaccine hesitancy also. We have Western data on the AstraZeneca vaccine, called Covishield in India, and some media reports seem to corroborate with Western information. We do not have any more information.
My impression from such reports, and from the Phase 3 trial data available in the public domain, that the other vaccine, Covaxin, does not have any reported serious AEFI including death. But please don’t take my word on that, we do need authentic data the AEFI committee alone can provide.
*India Today: *Are vaccines working on the new variants of the virus?
*Dr T Jacob John:* That is not a matter of opinion but clinical observation. I hope we soon have information from ICMR or major medical centres on the “breakthrough” cases. In general, from two weeks after the second dose of either vaccine, no one has developed severe Covid so vaccinate, protect life.
*India Today: *Are there breakthrough infections after vaccination in India?
*Dr T Jacob John:* Immune protection is against disease, measured in Phase 3 against disease confirmed with RT-PCR. Asymptomatic infection is not on the radar screen. However, we know that even one infection is occasionally ‘broken through’ with infection and disease. But the second infection is always mild. The earlier question of keeping a tab on breakthrough infection/disease and whether there are more variants in such instances will be known after study reports.
*India Today:* There are reports of a lack of hospital beds for Covid patients in various parts of India. How robust is the health care mechanism in India? What kind of change is required?
*Dr T Jacob John: *Human health has never been given the attention that it deserves in India. There are several reasons. I am not going into them here. There are two pillars of “health management” that are dutifully maintained in all western democracies, but not in Indian democracy. One is semi-autonomous public health and the second is universal healthcare. The USA is the “Mecca” of public health, but their healthcare is not as good as Canada’s or the UK in terms of equitable reach. India imitates the USA in healthcare but ignores public health altogether.
Our healthcare is divided by under-budgeted public sector healthcare (often misunderstood as public health) and the profit-motivated private sector. In either way, quality assurance is not mandatory.
The general standard is 300 hospital beds per lakh population; India has 50/lakh, in company with the poorest countries of the world. Bangladesh has 80/lakh. By bed availability, India’s rank is 155 among 167 countries.
India’s health management system deserves a very thorough review and revision. But I am not hopeful India will do that. I have been advocating a full-fledged commission of inquiry into India’s needs in health management, not merely in healthcare.
*India Today: *India has exported over 5.84 crore Covid-19 vaccines to 70 countries against 3.48 crore it administered. Now, Indians are in dire need of vaccines. What went wrong?
*Dr T Jacob John: *My views are my own, but that does not mean it is off the mark. The pandemic response approach of the government of India had two arms disaster management and the 1897 obsolete Epidemic Diseases Control Act. I had always thought that such British Raj acts had been removed or revised. But no. Neither arm could imagine the need for vaccines their objectives were “responding”, meaning “reacting to” the problem. To be “proactive”, we needed a “public health” approach of projecting future needs and planning for the most likely needs. Vaccines were neglected. Two entirely private sector companies rescued India’s reputation by investing their own private funds in vaccine manufacturing.
*India Today: *How long will it practically take to vaccinate the entire population in India?
*Dr T Jacob John:* I am not aware that anyone has calculated the country’s needs in vaccine volumes. Vaccines have two purposes: healthcare's purpose is to prevent deaths, severe disease, hospitalisation and the need for ICU beds. The doses needed for this purpose is different from the one below. Those who are vulnerable need vaccinated, not everyone. The purpose of public health is to reduce the burden of disease by population-based vaccination. Here the target has to be defined and vaccination strategy planned. I have not heard anyone doing that either. That strategy must say what proportion of people and what age groups must be vaccinated.
*India Today:* How promising is the Sputnik vaccine?
*Dr T Jacob John: *Seems to be no less than Astra Zeneca, but probably more immunogenic as the two doses are with two different adenovirus vectors.
*India Today: *Fitch Solutions has said India is badly placed to tackle the third wave of Covid -19 infections. Do you agree?
*Dr T Jacob John:* Shall we get over the second wave first? The way the two waves have behaved, almost saturating the population, I do not expect a third wave and in any case, it will not be as bad as the first or second. We have vaccination also.
*India Today: *We are in the midst of elections, cricket matches and Kumbh Mela. Do you think these should have been avoided? Did the government get a warning about the second wave?
*Dr T Jacob John:* The decisions to allow or promote these were political and done without consulting public health experts. In the absence of division of public health, where are the experts? But if we had been systematically looking for mutant variants and had we found them on time, perhaps more caution might have been applied.
India Today: Why are states like Uttar Pradesh, Maharashtra and Chhattisgarh recording a higher number of cases?
*Dr T Jacob John: *There is a lag time of 10 days to two weeks before the arrival of a virus, in our case most probably one of the variants, before cases show up.
*India Today: *Do you think that election priorities could have led to underreporting?
*Dr T Jacob John: *The second wave is catching up everywhere. India is not spending much on research and development. Less than one percent of GDP is spent on R&D. We have less than 400 researchers.
*India Today: *What is the need of the hour?
*Dr T Jacob John: *Science and respect for science are cultural elements. The very understanding of science in our culture is warped. Japan has its own unique culture, but post-World War II Japan accepted and embraced science and we know the outcome. India should have learned from that history, but we think, culturally, science and Indian culture are incompatible with each other.
*India Today: *For now, India is doing micro containment. Do we need a complete lockdown?
*Dr T Jacob John:* I am not in favour of complete lockdown because we can predict it will not be complete but leaky. Restrictions at local levels are okay. Mask-wearing is a must.
*India Today: *People have become complacent over the months. What is it that people should learn from the new wave?
*Dr T Jacob John:* Any gap given to any infectious agent is risky. And we gave three not looking for variants and their dynamics; allowing huge crowds for various reasons; not maintaining Covid-appropriate behaviour.
*India Today:* Will India develop herd immunity now? Will that help in tackling Covid?
*Dr T Jacob John:* You are right, herd immunity threshold will be reached soon and that will turn the tide.
*India Today: *How long do you expect this wave to last?
*Dr T Jacob John: *By the looks of the graph, the peak is around now and the wave will last until the end of May/early June. After that, we should reach an “endemic” infection level.
*India Today:* When will the world come out of the grip of Covid?
*Dr T Jacob John: *The epidemic phase of the pandemic should be over within a few months and thereafter the infection will perpetuate itself as endemic. Very much like seasonal flu.
*India Today:* Studies have proved that Covid is not dangerous for children. But we see a surge in paediatric cases. Is that something to worry about?
*Dr T Jacob John:* In general, yes. However, severe and fatal paediatric Covid was reported in many countries including India. It is called ‘Multi-system Inflammatory Syndrome in Children’.
*India Today: *Have you sent any recommendation to WHO on tackling the new variants? What is your suggestion to the Indian government?
*Dr T Jacob John:* I have requested WHO to consider a future plan to eradicate coronavirus.
*India Today:* What is your suggestion to manage the lack of oxygen and hospital beds?
*Dr T Jacob John:* I don't have an opinion on that. Why don’t all big hospitals have oxygen generators in the house? Why didn’t the government give duty exemption to buy them from overseas, not just now, but in the past? This is my personal opinion.
*India Today: *Will vaccines lead to hyper thrombosis in some cases?
*Dr T Jacob John:* The blood clotting problem with some vaccines has been called thrombotic thrombocytopenia syndrome (TTS). It is a very rare adverse event following immunisation with the Oxford Chimpanzee adenovirus vector (Astra Zeneca) vaccine. Very rare means in the order of 1 per million or thereabouts. It is almost always in women, particularly below 50 years. However, I do not have data on the risk in women below 50 vaccinated -- so the rate of 1 per million general population has to be reworked to know the actual risk exclusively among women below 50. Obviously, the risk will be higher in frequency. One European country found 1 per 40,000, I believe.
Under such circumstances, if you have a choice between this vaccine and another, the latter should be preferred in women below 50. If there is no choice but only the Oxford vaccine is available, the risk of severe disease from Covid is far greater than the risk of clotting disease after vaccination.
*India Today: *Some have raised doubt about the death of actor Vivek after the vaccination. Should it have been analysed?
*Dr T Jacob John: *There are extremely important lessons here. The death within a day after vaccination due to a block in the coronary artery detected by angiography could not have been caused by the vaccine, directly or indirectly. TTS takes a few days to develop. There is nothing in any vaccine that will affect coronary blood supply within such a short time as one day. Sequence alone cannot be evidence for consequences.
The actor was a walking candidate for a "massive heart attack" because of the coronary artery blocks that had developed over time, perhaps a few years. Lack of chest pain previously or breathlessness when climbing stairs -- the usual symptoms of coronary artery block, may not occur in some people and they are the ones who develop heart attack out of the blue.
The lesson is that all above 45 years must undergo periodic heart checks, including the treadmill test. If caught prior to a heart attack, the condition is eminently treatable. Periodic means, perhaps once in three years.
*India Today:* Some experts believe elections have been a major trigger for surge in cases. Do you accept? Should elections have been allowed?
*Dr T Jacob John:* Elections, if conducted with all due precautions, are not likely to trigger surge in cases. But what preceded elections in India, the rallies and massive meetings, definitely put a huge number of people at risk of getting infected and worse, spreading it. Elections were announced when the coronavirus infections were occurring daily in large numbers. During February-March, it was in the range of 20,000 per day over a few weeks. Everyone knew that it was like a smoldering fire, which would flare up.
I have no opinion about the constitutional requirement for elections when the pandemic was raging, even though in India we had passed the peak. If it was constitutionally mandated at that time, the governments (Union and state) and Election Commissioners should have strictly stipulated all Covid-appropriate disciplined behaviour. Not stipulating such conditions was unfortunate and inappropriate on the part of the three parties mentioned above.
An important lesson: A pan-India epidemic, under the enforced 1897 Epidemic Diseases Act, should have been a national problem, above politics. I firmly believe that at times of such a crisis, even called "disaster", all-party decisions had to be made. The Union government and Chief Election Commissioner should have arranged, as soon as dates of elections were decided, to have all party meetings to agree upon conditions of electioneering when the nation was under disaster management modalities and the Epidemic Diseases Act. I don’t think the disaster management agency alerted all political parties. I don't think the Health Minister blew whistle either.
*India Today: *According to you, when is the human race likely to come out of the grip of Covid?
*Dr T Jacob John: *Covid is now in pandemic form -- all countries having epidemics. The epidemic phase will get over with and all countries will continue to have "endemic" (low and stable) presence of the disease and its infection. With the majority getting infected, and vaccines getting rolled out, I hope that we will be reaching endemic phase (staggered country-by county), sometime in last quarter 0f 2021 or early 2022.
That is not exactly very good news because all vulnerable folk, seniors and those with co-morbidities, and other diseases and immunosuppressive treatments (cancers, transplants etc) will always live with the risk of severe COVID or at least fear of such risk. By then I expect some recommendations for periodic booster vaccinations of previously vaccinated people and regular vaccination of all previously unvaccinated people, children or children growing up as adolescents/adults will be in place.
These predictions are based on our experiences with pandemic influenza in the past. If we want ‘to come out of the grip of Covid’, eradication, like smallpox and polio, is the ideal way -- in my personal view, the only way.
When I speak of "eradication" at this point of time, hardly anyone in her/his right mind can take it seriously. People may even laugh at it. But "all truth goes through three phases -- first it is ridiculed, then it is vehemently opposed and finally it is accepted as self-evident" (Arthur Schopenhauer). After some years, people may desire eradication but there will be problems -- now is the best time to consider this seriously.
India can offer leadership since we have two Indians at high positions in WHO. Planning costs nothing: when a strategy and tactics are defined, practicalities can be enumerated and taken up one by one. If we miss the most opportune time, that is now, future generations may fault us for having missed the best opportunity.
*Also Read | Vaccine registration on CoWIN for those above 18 begins on April 28
Also Read | Sputnik V arrives on May 1. What makes it different?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*India: Dying too fast to be counted - Covid funeral pyres burn day and night*

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

The worst is still ahead!


_Apr 24, 2021

1 million COVID19 deaths projected in India by August 2021. The model even assumes vaccines will bring it under control by May 17th (peak deaths). 

God help us. God help India.

(Projections by the world renowned epidemiology center @IHME_UW)
https://covid19.healthdata.org/india?view=total-deaths&tab=trend





https://archive.ph/6KumA/30b15ba3ad3a7672a53fe4cb79b74dbb1b26ddcd/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210427130356/https://twitter.com/DrEricDing/status/1386998523288334344 ; https://archive.ph/6KumA ; https://archive.ph/bDiSB ; https://archive.ph/bDiSB/bdb24fb2bc30346079bee7d4c150259c9a4e35fb/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210427131321/https://covid19.healthdata.org/india?view=total-deaths&tab=trend 
▲ 4. One million COVID19 deaths projected in India by August 2021. Apr 24, 2021·


















🚬​_


----------



## Daghalodi




----------



## Bossman




----------



## terry5

*Baby Starved For 2 Days As Mother Lay Dead, No One Helped Fearing Covid*

A baby was found next to the body of his mother who had been dead for two days inside their home near Maharashtra's Pune -- one of the countless unspeakable tragedies that have emerged in the pandemic.
No one reached out to the family fearing Covid; a stench forced the landlord to call the police to the house located in Pimpri Chinchwad.

On Monday, the police broke into the house and found the woman's body and the infant next to her. The woman was suspected to have died on Saturday, which means the 18-month-old had been without food or water all that time.

Though neighbours shrank from even holding the baby, police constables Sushila Gabhale and Rekha Waze took charge and fed him.

"I also have two children, one eight, one six. The baby felt like my own child, he drank milk very quickly as he was very hungry," said Sushila Gabhale.

Her colleague Rekha said the child was miraculously fine, except for fever.

"The child had a little fever when we showed him to the doctor. He told us to feed him well, the rest is fine. After feeding the baby biscuit with water, we took the child to the government hospital for a corona test," she said.

The baby's Covid test has turned out negative and he was shifted to a government creche.

His mother's autopsy is yet to reveal how she died and it is not known whether she had Covid.









Baby Starved For 2 Days As Mother Lay Dead, No One Helped Fearing Covid


A baby was found next to the body of his mother who had been dead for two days inside their home near Maharashtra's Pune -- one of the countless unspeakable tragedies that have emerged in the pandemic.




www.ndtv.com





Shocking . How can anyone be so heartless 😢


----------



## ARMalik

And when you thought things cannot go ANY LOWER INDIA -- they will burn dead people in a Garbage Dump ! No Joke !!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388444560125169671
Mavallipura landfill, 30 kms north of #Bangalore will be used as an open air crematorium for #COVID19 victims. This place is a stinking hell hole of garbage. Is this how we reward citizen tax payers in their death? No words for this callousness!


----------



## khansaheeb

India's Covid crisis has revealed the real Narendra Modi | CNN


Meenakshi Narula Ahamed writes that India's prime minister Narendra Modi's handling of the pandemic is endangering the country's public health but also its public institutions and democracy.




www.cnn.com





*India's Covid crisis has revealed the real Narendra Modi*
Opinion by Meenakshi Narula Ahamed

Updated 10:59 PM ET, Sat May 1, 2021



'Nothing short of an apocalypse': Indian doctor on Covid crisis 03:48
Meenakshi Narula Ahamed is a journalist and author of "A Matter of Trust -- India/US relations from Truman to Trump." The views expressed in this commentary are her own. View more opinion on CNN.
(CNN)By 2014, when Narendra Modi became prime minister of the world's largest democracy, India had long shed her image being one of the poorest nations teeming with starving and sick people in constant need of foreign aid. Under a team of pro-western reformers, India underwent an economic transformation in the 90's and by the early 2000's was being hailed as an economic powerhouse and an attractive partner for the western alliance.
Today, the image of "India shining" — a publicity slogan the ruling Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) tried so hard to promote in 2004 when it was first elected — is in tatters as news outlets around the world and social media carry images of Indians dying of Covid-19 in the streets as hospitals have run out of beds and oxygen and have had to turn people away. And then there are the gruesome images of mass cremations in parking lots and on sidewalks.
India's second wave of the pandemic has once again revived images of a country of disease and death. With its health care system collapsing under the strain, the government announced this week that is welcoming foreign assistance, after 15 years of rejecting foreign aid. Countries like Russia, the United States, the United Kingdom and others are sending supplies to India despite the country being a vaccine manufacturing hub. Many blame the Modi government.
In March 2020 when the news of a possible global pandemic made headlines, Modi acted swiftly and ordered a national lockdown and mandated masks and social distancing. As a consequence, the covid rates in India remained manageable until early in 2021. What went wrong?






Modi has offered little more than hollow words amid India's horrifying covid crisis
While the prime minister can be congratulated for acting decisively during those first few weeks, his implementation was flawed and contingency planning for a future resurgence negligible. Several governments have made mistakes during the pandemic, but in India the mistakes proved to be disastrous due to the sheer scale of the population.
When Covid first hit, India faced a vacuum of leaders that previous governments had been able to rely on to provide the sort of contingency planning necessary to weather a crisis. Throughout his tenure as prime minister, Modi has consistently accused former public officials and previous administrations of being out of touch and corrupt. He has undermined the institutions of democracy by compromising the independence of the judiciary and has suppressed protests over the controversial 2019 Citizenship Amendment Act which fast-tracks citizenship to immigrants from neighboring countries — but not if they're Muslim.
Enter email to sign up for the CNN Opinion newsletter.
close dialog




Get smarter. Sign up for CNN Opinion's weekly newsletter.

SIGN ME UP
By subscribing you agree to our
privacy policy.
The handful of US trained Indian American professors who returned to India to serve under Modi's government, like Viral Acharya and Raghuram Rajan, have left the administration.
Despite being one of the major vaccine manufacturers in the world, the government has failed to provide adequate funding to ramp up the needed supply of Covid-19 vaccines. Instead, 60 million vaccines manufactured in India were exported to other countries as part of a "vaccine diplomacy" initiative. Although the exports were stopped in March, it was insufficient to make up for the shortages. These measures have had consequences.
As of Saturday, only 1.9% of India's nearly 1.4 billion population had been fully vaccinated. By comparison 30.3% of the US population is fully vaccinated.
But lulled into complacency by the declining rates of infection last year, Modi acted as if the battle had been won and made a series of critical mistakes. Instead of focusing on getting the country vaccinated and making sure the health care system had adequate supplies, the prime minister turned his attention to winning state elections. Amid an election year, massive political rallies were allowed to take place without ensuring Covid protocols.




What makes Andrew Yang appealing to New Yorkers?
Modi's minister of home affairs, Amit Shah, who he relied on as his political strategist was on the campaign trail rather than fulfilling his duties handling the pandemic, as several news outlets in India reported. They pandered to their Hindu base and allowed the Kumbh Mela to take place, a Hindu festival where millions gathered to pray over two months defying social distancing as Covid cases spiked. Thousands contracted the virus as a result and the events were deemed super spreaders.
The prime minister's reputation as an efficient administrator when he was chief minister of the state of Gujarat convinced people he would bring the same skills to Delhi, but the pandemic has revealed his shortcomings in managing a vast and complex nation with its multicultural population. He also failed to protect the Muslim minority when his party blamed Muslims for spreading Covid in India last year.
Back then, the public was given just a few hours' notice before the first lockdown, creating weeks of domestic havoc and enormous hardship to the thousands of poor migrant workers in big cities. Many of them were unable to return home when public transportation shut down and no public assistance had been provided for them.
Modi promotes himself as a man of the people, but his policies, from demonetization in 2016 and the 2020 lockdown, have adversely affected the most vulnerable population, displaying a remarkable lack of empathy for the very people he claims to represent.
The prime minister indulges in dramatic but empty gestures such as ordering the population to light candles and bang on pots and pans at a selected hour across the country to boost morale to convey that he is in charge.
He dresses in elaborate headgear and coats with his name embroidered on them and surrounds himself by religiously motivated people like him, disregarding science and experts. His health minister appalled the scientific community by suggesting cow urine as a potential cure for Covid.




Doctor: The secret weapon for ending the pandemic
Modi's defiant march to reconstruct India into a Hindu nation, uprooting it from its secular constitution as conceived by the founders of modern India, has been a priority for him and his key advisers.
The extent of the damage to the basic institutions of government under Modi is becoming increasingly visible. With his authoritarian tendencies, he has become intolerant of dissent within the government. Ideas that run contrary to the party line are suppressed. Vigorous debate on policy issues is no longer permitted. The attempt to cripple India's democratic institutions is evident everywhere. The BJP has intimidated the domestic press and has tried to have Twitter and Facebook remove posts critical of the prime minister. Modi even slammed Australian newspapers for criticizing his handling of the Covid crisis.
In response to this growing humanitarian crisis, President Joe Biden pledged to the prime minister that the US would provide "a range of emergency assistance, including oxygen-related supplies, vaccine materials and therapeutics" to India. The first US shipment arrived in India Friday morning. Europe is also rushing to help with personal protective equipment, oxygen and ventilators.
Pleasing the US is one of Modi's core foreign policy values. He was a constructive partner to President Barack Obama on climate change and catered to President Donald Trump's ego by organizing a welcome ceremony that drew a massive crowd during his visit to the country in February 2020.
As defense cooperation between two countries continues to grow and their convergence of interests over an aggressive China find common ground, the partnership has enormous potential. The Biden administration is hoping that India will play a significant role in containing China in the Indo-Pacific as a member of the Quad group, comprising Australia, Japan, India and the US.
Get our free weekly newsletter
Sign up for CNN Opinion's new newsletter.
Join us on Twitter and Facebook

One of the key reasons why Presidents Bill Clinton and George W. Bush courted India and changed the relationship into the partnership it is today was their admiration for India's commitment to democracy.
During the many ups and downs in relations through the past 70 years between the two countries, it was the tie that bound them together. But as Modi becomes increasingly Trumpian, dividing the country, pursuing religious majoritarianism, suppressing dissent, and poorly handling the pandemic it could result in instability and make India not only a less reliable ally but a less desirable geopolitical partner.


----------



## pakdefender

such a terrible situation in India , its citizens literally cannot breathe , still on Indian forums and twitter the gangus are more concerned about Pakistan and China and how to inflict damage on us, such a pathetic bunch , even if one feels sorry for their plight due to COVID one read of their comments makes all that sympathy go away , truly a very wretched people these Indians are

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*A Virus has punctured the Pretentious Bubble of a Nation Full of Hubris!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*India’s ‘invisible and unwanted’ will suffer most from Covid - sculptor Sir Anish Kapoor*


----------



## bshifter

India is starting to be the spreader of the black plaque so to speak. Will the Indians become an extinct species like the dinosaurs? Is there still time left for salvation? China is doing what it can but the core solving solutions lies within the Indian government and the Indians.


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

*And to add to this, a rare and deadly black fungus pandemic has just strike India today. *

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## bshifter

There's even a yellow fungus case now after black and white variants.


----------



## JackTheRipper

*Man gets anti-rabies dose instead of Covid vaccine *









Man gets anti-rabies dose instead of Covid vaccine in Thane | Thane News - Times of India


A man was accidentally administered an anti-rabies dose instead of a Covid vaccine at a municipal vaccination centre at Atkoneshwar Nagar in Kalwa (E)




timesofindia.indiatimes.com


----------



## FuturePAF

Bloomberg News called out India for its poor COVID management and it hit a nerve, so the Indian propaganda channel WION responded









How Errors, Inaction Sent a Deadly Covid Variant Around the World


India was slow to identify and publicize the emergence of delta




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

FuturePAF said:


> Bloomberg News called out India for its poor COVID management and it hit a nerve, so the Indian propaganda channel WION responded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Errors, Inaction Sent a Deadly Covid Variant Around the World
> 
> 
> India was slow to identify and publicize the emergence of delta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bloomberg.com



And nawaz sarif got vaccines two times and that data should be trusted?

In US - more than 5 lac covid cases.. Good management?

I am not saying that count will not increase in India because 3rd wave already coming..

But peope have look at own houses..


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Raj-Hindustani said:


> And nawaz sarif vaccines two times and that data should be trusted?
> 
> In US - more than 5 lac covid cases.. Good management?
> 
> I am not saying that count will not increase in India because 3rd wave already coming..
> 
> But peope have look at own houses..






Over 4 million indians recently died from coronavirus............ :









Covid-19: India excess deaths cross four million, says study


Excess deaths - those above expected levels - are a measure of the overall impact of the pandemic.



www.bbc.co.uk





Sort out the indian crisis above before you come on a Pakistani forum...........


----------



## FuturePAF

Raj-Hindustani said:


> And nawaz sarif vaccines two times and that data should be trusted?
> 
> In US - more than 5 lac covid cases.. Good management?
> 
> I am not saying that count will not increase in India because 3rd wave already coming..
> 
> But peope have look at own houses..



The US has a mixed record, especially under Trump, but the out and out breakdown of preventing possibly infected people gather in large events in India was how the delta variant emerged. The images of the mass gathering, such as the Kumbh Mela just underlined the government’s lack of an adequate response of jot an abdication of responsibility (as in other things). In contrast, the Muslim world scaled back the Hajj and many countries advised people to pray at home.









Kumbh Mela: how a superspreader festival seeded Covid across India


Millions attended Kumbh Mela as India’s second coronavirus wave began




www.theguardian.com





Failure anywhere in dealing with this pandemic has global implications, which is why sources like Bloomberg News are calling India’s response out. We are still getting people in New York with the Delta variant (presenting with more severe symptoms then omicron).

There is plenty of blame to go around when the story of Covid will be written, but the lack of prevention of the emergence of the Delta variant will have to be laid squarely at the feet of India and the Indian government, and Bloomberg is recording its analysis for future historians to come back to when this pandemic is over.

At least with Biden, he is trying everything he can manage to get this thing under control. All the world expects from India is to do everything it can. I’m genuinely hoping the third wave is not as severe in India or anywhere else in the world. Humanity is hold on, but we are losing at lot of people to the side effects of the pandemic more so then the pandemic itself.


----------

